# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ >  "Сладкий календарь" - конкурс-марафон мастеров и мастериц

## tanu_sha

Друзья мои :flower: , мы  вот уже скоро 2 года как творим на нашем форуме in-ku. Давайте устроим конкурс "похвастушек" для всех мастеров и мастериц, оч.умельцев и золотых ручек форума :Tender: .
Конкурс-марафон «Сладкий календарь», состоит из 12 этапов. 
Сладкий – потому что процентов 80-90 наших работ это все же букеты из конфет. Но это совсем не значит, что работы другого рода не участвуют в конкурсе. Всё, что сделано своими руками и соответствует теме этапа, может быть выставлено на суд.
Календарь – потому что этапов как и месяцев – 12. А в конце года, я, с вашего позволения, оформлю все победившие работы в настенный календарь, который каждый из участников сможет распечатать на цветном принтере или в ближайшем копицентре.  А вот сколько будет ваших работ в календаре 1 или 12 зависит только от вас.

*Условия конкурса* просты.
1. Работу может выставить любой форумчанин под своим ником, автоматически став участником конкурса.
2. К конкурсу можно присоединится на любом из этапов
3. Работа должна соответствовать теме. (Конечно если работа не будет соответствовать, то снимать с участия в этапе ее никто не будет. Но все же хотелось бы, чтобы конкурсанты придерживались заданной темы)
4.Работа может быть как новой, так и раннее выставлявшейся на форуме (и не только на форуме). Главное, чтобы это была ваша работа.
5.Голосование происходит простым нажатием на кнопку «спасибо». Однако, участники конкурса (участвовавшие в любом из этапов) имеют право на «оценку» конкурентов. И в конце каждого этапа может добавить «10 баллов» к любой понравившейся работе, конечно кроме своей. Дополнительные бонусы от участников прибавляются к количеству «Спасибо». Таким образом выявляется победитель.Итак, как видите - все очень просто
 :Yes4: 
*Расписание этапов:*
*23 мая -15 июня - С днем рождения IN-KU
16 июня – 30 июня - Детские шалости
1 июля – 15 июля - У меня с садочке выросли цветочки
16 июля – 31 июля - Лето - время отпусков. Море-море мир бездонный.
1 августа – 15 августа - Подарок для прекрасной дамы
16 августа – 31августа - Подарок для настоящего мужчины
1 сентября – 15 сентября - Школьная пора
16 сентября – 30 сентября - Ах эта свадьба, свадьба, свадьба
1 октября – 15 октября - Сказочный лес
16 октября – 31 октября - В мире животных
1 ноября – 15 ноября - Мой любимый подарок. Сочинение на свободную тему
16 ноября – 30 ноября - Новый год к нам мчится*

----------


## tanu_sha

Этап первый. 
23 мая -15 июня 
"С днем рождения IN-KU"

----------


## tanu_sha

Сегодня день рождения форума :flower: !!!  Неужели никто не пришлет свои замечательные работы :Blink: ? Давайте я выложу свою, пусть она *не будет участвовать в конкурсе*, но может поможет открыть наконец-то наш конкурс :Meeting: ? 
Итак. Этот букет ранее выставлялся на форуме :Yes4:  и даже участвовал в конкурсе. Но мне показалось, что эта работа подойдет к теме конкурса :Blush2:  :Aga: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/2679649m.jpg[/IMG]
_С днем рождения IN-KU!!! С IN-KU весь мир на ладонях!!!_

----------


## Mazaykina

> С днем рождения IN-KU!!! С IN-KU весь мир на ладонях!!!


Танечка, СПАСИБО огромное за поздравление и замечательный подарок! Я уверена, что наши мастерицы просто сейчас ОЧЕНЬ загружены, ведь заканчивается учебный год, но через пару неделек они активно включатся в этот "Сладкий марафон". тем более,* подарок победителю к концу года* я уже придумала!!! Он тоже не менее сладок -это
* 2-х цветный шоколадный фонтан 
(новинка сезона)*

----------


## Валерьевна

*С Днём Рождения, любимый форум!!!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Сладкий конкурс - это класс!!! Я с детства сладкоежка!!! Да ещё целый марафооооооооон!!! :Tender: 
вот бы ещё и рецепты потом к конкурсным работам :Ok: 

Можно? пока...



> наши мастерицы просто сейчас ОЧЕНЬ загружены, ведь заканчивается учебный год, но через пару неделек они активно включатся в этот "Сладкий марафон"


вне конкурса:
"Весёлые клоуны"
[IMG]http://*********ru/2624133m.jpg[/IMG]
и
"Куколки-обереги" (пусть наш ин-ку домик оберегают) :Aga: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/2626181m.jpg[/IMG]

_вне конкурса потому, что солёное...:(_

----------


## tanu_sha

*Валерьевна*, почему это вне конкурса?



> Сладкий – потому что процентов 80-90 наших работ это все же букеты из конфет. Но это совсем не значит, что работы другого рода не участвуют в конкурсе. Всё, что сделано своими руками и соответствует теме этапа, может быть выставлено на суд.


Так что соленый он или сладкий не имеет никакого значения :Tender:

----------


## Марина Дудник

ООООЙЙЙЙ!!!! Я хочу в конкурсе учавствовать!!!! Мне срочно нужна новинка сезона! Какой крутой супер приз приготовила наша Мариночка!!!! Только я самое большое - тортик могу испечь(((((((((((((((( Но постараюсь, поднапрягусь.... может что и сделаю тоже!

----------


## Alenajazz

_У меня тоже нет сладких работ... Только из мяса, рыбы или салатики... Но так как День рождения форума, то должны же быть и салатики!!! А своими руками я связала котов и они есть в корзине на форуме: "Сага о котах" и в теме "Куклы своими руками"
Я поздравляю всех с праздником, угощаю собственноручно приготовленными блюдами (рецепты взяты с нашего форума со "Вкусных рецептов")
И в следующем своём сообщении публикую своих котов и кошек (прототипом для одного из котов стал Волдед) Посвящаю котов  нашей корзине и всем любителям котов и кошек! (наверное, тоже работы вне конкурса - просто для хорошего настроения! И с благодарностью!)_

*Блинный торт с сёмгой*

[IMG]http://*********net/1335453.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/2672313.jpg[/IMG]

*Сырная закуска:
*
[IMG]http://*********net/1372316.jpg[/IMG]

Творожная пасха (делала в первый раз в жизни... :Vah: )

[IMG]http://*********ru/2651833.jpg[/IMG]

И салаты на Новый год:

[IMG]http://*********net/1360030.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/2652856.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1330334.jpg[/IMG]

*Абсолютно все рецепты - с нашего форума!!!*

----------


## Alenajazz

Кошка Олеся:

[IMG]http://*********ru/2623160.jpg[/IMG]

Кошка Аксинья:

[IMG]http://*********net/1319057.jpg[/IMG]

Кошка Гертруда:

[IMG]http://*********ru/2684603.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1343632.jpg[/IMG]

Кот Аристарх:

[IMG]http://*********ru/2646715.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1360019.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

Хочу поздравить всех людей, чья профессия так или иначе связана с музыкой. То есть - всех нас!!!!
Тоже в моём исполнении салат (и рецепт - тоже с форума):

[IMG]http://*********net/1318034.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Nechaykat

С днем рождения, любимый форум!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/2686655m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Gaisia

А я не знаю, как вставить фотографию.

----------


## reginale

С Днем рождения, любимый форум!
Два годика – возраст чудесный
И праздника лучше нет!
Мир радостный и интересный
Тебе пусть откроет секрет,
Чтоб каждая жизни минутка
Счастливой и светлой была!
Расти, наш любимый форум,
Долголетия тебе и тепла!

[IMG]http://*********net/1189351m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

С днем рождения IN-KU! 
Подкова – уникальный символ, который на протяжении веков, с самой зари цивилизации, во многих культурах является символом, приносящим счастье. Англичане и ирландцы убеждены что надо вешать ее рожками вверх, чтобы счастье не вытекало, да притом на такой высоте, чтобы можно было рукой достать – пополнять или брать оттуда накопившееся богатства.
Вот моя конфетная подкова  пусть будет символом счастья нашего ин-ку домика! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/2230977m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## musa

[IMG]http://*********net/1316984m.jpg[/IMG]

Тортик вам на угощенье
 И для сладости общенья

Вот,решила тоже поучавствовать.Принимаете в свою компанию?

----------


## musa

[IMG]http://*********net/1348730m.png[/IMG]
"Вишневое лукошко"

Чтобы будни подсластить,
 И доставить радость.
 Разрешите подарить
 Вам вот-эту сладость!

----------


## musa

[IMG]http://*********net/1331322m.jpg[/IMG]
 Мой подарок очень сладок,
 А уж как красив и мягок!
 Мой подарок — этот тортик,
 Так и просится он в ротик!

----------


## tanu_sha

> Только я самое большое - тортик могу испечь





> У меня тоже нет сладких работ... Только из мяса, рыбы или салатики...





> Тортик вам на угощенье
> И для сладости общенья


Девочки, дорогие мои :flower: . Хочу уточнить это НЕ КУЛИНАРНЫЙ конкурс :No2: . А конкурс разнообразных поделок - конфетных букетов, декорированных бутылочек и фужеров, декупажа, бисероплетения и прочего хэндмейда :Tender: . Тортики и салатики очень красивые и наверняка вкусные :Aga: . Но это произведения из другой оперы. Возможно смущает слово "сладкий" в названии конкурса, но повторяю



> Сладкий – потому что процентов 80-90 наших работ это все же букеты из конфет.





> И в следующем своём сообщении публикую своих котов и кошек (прототипом для одного из котов стал Волдед) Посвящаю котов нашей корзине и всем любителям котов и кошек! (наверное, тоже работы вне конкурса - просто для хорошего настроения! И с благодарностью!)


Alenajazz, а почему бы не выставить их позже в теме



> 16 октября – 31 октября - В мире животных


Мне определенно понравилась одна  :Ok:

----------


## Alenajazz

> а почему бы не выставить их позже в теме


Если можно будет выставить их позже, я буду только рада! А сейчас можно преспокойно удалить  :Yes4:

----------


## musa

> А конкурс разнообразных поделок - конфетных букетов, декорированных бутылочек и фужеров, декупажа, бисероплетения и прочего хэндмейда. Тортики и салатики очень красивые и наверняка вкусные. Но это произведения из другой оперы. Возможно смущает слово "сладкий" в


просто,мне показалась,что именно тортики подходят к названию первого этапа:"День рождения"А вот поделки из бисера я запланировала выставить в других этапах.

----------


## котстудент

Приятного апетита!!! Кушайте марципани!!!!

----------


## Любаша И.

Это сердечко я подарила своему мужу,когда он вернулся из командировки. Такое же сердце я с радостью подарю форуму в его день рождения!!!!!(жаль только,что пока в виде фотографии)

----------


## Nechaykat

Дерево, как бы мощны и крепки ни были его корни, можно выкорчевать за какой-нибудь час, но нужны годы, чтобы оно стало плодоносить. Дерево in-ku уже цветет, а ведь еще такое молодое!
[IMG]http://*********org/1773418m.jpg[/IMG]
(еще одно из моих увлечений)

----------


## Любаша И.

Белый лебедь, лебедь чистый Сны твои всегда безмолвны, Безмятежно-серебристый, 
Ты скользишь, рождая волны....
Я думаю, что наш форум Ин-ку,такой же чистый и прекрасный....как белый лебедь!
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## МаринаПлотникова

Такие цветы из конфет я дарила коллегам по работе...

[IMG]http://*********org/1875327m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tanu_sha

Долго думала, могу ли я выставить свою работу на конкурс. В конце-концов решила: "а почему бы нет?" Бутылочка "IN-KU - Тут я дома" сделана только что, в благодарность организаторам Петропавловской встречи форумчан - Инессе и Натали. Девочки, как только до вас доберусь вручу вам этот подарок:)
[IMG]http://*********org/1888630m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1403128m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1870198m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Natali_T

*tanu_sha*, Танечка, бутылка супер!
А мы тебя и без бутылки ждем с большим нетерпением! Нам без тебя никак  :Meeting:  ты наш  - творческий двигатель!

----------


## Анатольевна

> ты наш - творческий двигатель!


Точно-точно!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Олеч

Моя первая шляпка.[IMG]http://*********org/1883021.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1414258.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

*tanu_sha*, узнала, что уезжаю в даты, когда будет конкурс "В мире животных"
 Можно моих котов-новичков я скину сейчас? А то жизнь хореографа - это постоянные разъезды... Спасибо за понимание!!!!

*Кошка Ангелина*:

[IMG]http://*********org/1893263.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1379445.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

*Кот Мирослав:*

[IMG]http://*********org/1881998.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1865614.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tanu_sha

> Можно моих котов-новичков я скину сейчас? А то жизнь хореографа - это постоянные разъезды... Спасибо за понимание!!!!


Думаю - можно. Главное мне бы в октябре не забыть о них. А то потеряются котейки :Tender:

----------


## tanu_sha

Спасибо *баба Надя*
Но в одном посте желательно чтобы была одна работа, иначе трудно выявить лучшую работу из всех

----------


## tanu_sha

Напоминаю до окончания первого этапа осталось 2 дня :Yes4: . Тема  - "С днем рождения IN-KU"
Голосование продлится до 25 июня. Мастерицы, которые представили на конкурс свои работы, могут проголосовать за любую (кроме своей) работу учавствующую в конкурсе. Сделать это легко - просто написать номер поста и автора работы.

----------


## баба Надя

[IMG]http://*********ru/974972.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## баба Надя

[IMG]http://*********ru/982140.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Кудряшкина

Говорят - "Не в деньгах счастье"
Но без них и и никуда
Форуму желаю процветанья
и сегодня и всегда!

[IMG][/IMG]

P.S. если доллар перевернуть, то получится  цифра 2  :Derisive:

----------


## IREN77

И от меня поздравления с Днем рождения любимого форума

----------


## орбит

мой подарок бутылки шампанского с символом любви и верности - лебедями.

[IMG]http://*********net/1403702.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

и ещё шампанское в белорусском стиле

[IMG]http://*********net/1380150.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

эти мужички лесовички настоящие ДОБРЯЧКИ!!!
[IMG]http://*********net/1420105.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1404745.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## An-na

С днем рождения ин-ку!
[IMG]http://*********org/1844072.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

С удовольствием поучаствую в конкурсе. Как здорово, что начало конкурса совпало с днем рождения форума.
С каким символом ассоциируется день рождения? Конечно, с вылупившимся цыпленком - началом новой жизни! Поэтому на этот этап хочу представить свою работу, сделанную к светлому празднику Пасхи.


С днем рожденья,  форум милый!!!
Умный, познавательный!
Рукодельницы,  сразимся силой?
Просто замечательно!!!
А поможет в этом форум - 
Смотрите все внимательно,
Пусть решает сайта кворум
Кто самый старательный!

----------


## Алешина Елена

Какой же день рождения без тортика. Как жалко бывает, когда тортик заканчивается... Мой тортик - вечный. Но совсем не потому, что он засушен :Smile3:  С этим тортиком я уже долго не расстаюсь. Смотрите на мой аватар.
Тортик сделан из гофрированной бумаги по мастер-классу Татьяны Просняковой (http://stranamasterov.ru/node/31491)

----------


## reginale

...Солнцем сердце зажжено.
Солнце - к вечному стремительность.
Солнце - вечное окно
в золотую ослепительность.

Роза в золоте кудрей.
Роза нежно колыхается.
В розах золото лучей
красным жаром разливается.
[IMG]http://*********org/1854328m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1429370m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## мила 35



----------


## Олеч

Ольчик Орбит ,не пускают весы.НО ты очень талантливый человек!Поэтому болею за тебя!!!

Пы.Сы.Девочки, вы просто не представляете ,какую КРАСОТУ Оля делает!!!Это лишь малая часть её творчества!

----------


## tanu_sha

> Девочки, вы просто не представляете ,какую КРАСОТУ Оля делает!!!Это лишь малая часть её творчества!


Отчего же :Derisive: , мы очень даже представляем :Aga: , так как знакомы с работами Оли уже больше года :Tender: , а если быть точной с 25.12.2009 так то. И я очень рада, что Оля решилась наконец-то выставить свои работы :Aga:

----------


## Марина Дудник

[IMG]http://*********org/1851251.jpg[/IMG]

этот веночек и еще шесть его близнецов - моя почти что первая работа с гофрированной бумагой!Вы можете мне сказать - А что здесь такого! а для меня это прорыв!!!!

----------


## An-na

Две бутылочки с двух сторон
[IMG]http://*********org/1871495.jpg[/IMG]  
[IMG]http://*********org/1872519.jpg[/IMG]  
[IMG]http://*********org/1866375.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## An-na

можно сказать двойняшки
[IMG]http://*********org/1838727.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## An-na

[IMG]http://*********org/1891974.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## An-na

[IMG]http://*********org/1843846.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## An-na

[IMG]http://*********org/1856134.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## An-na

[IMG]http://*********org/1839750.jpg[/IMG]  

[IMG]http://*********org/1894041.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## An-na

[IMG]http://*********org/1874585.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tanu_sha

Вот и закончился первый этап. Спасибо авторам за предоставленные работы. 
1. Валерьевна-Куколки-обереги-5
2. Nechaykat-С днем рождения, любимый форум!!! -11
3. reginale-Два годика – возраст чудесный... -13
4. reginale-Подкова-14
5. Любаша И. Сердечко-22
6. Nechaykat-Дерево-23
7. Любаша И-Белый лебедь-24
8. МаринаПлотникова-Цветы  из конфет-25
9. tanu_sha-"IN-KU - Тут я дома"-26
10. Олеч-Моя первая шляпка. 29
11. баба Надя-панно-35
12. баба Надя-ангел-36
13. Кудряшкина-Не в деньгах счастье-37
14. IREN77-с Днем рождения-38
15. орбит-бутылки шампанского с символом любви и верности - лебедями. 39
16. орбит-шампанское в белорусском стиле-40
17. орбит-Подарок  оберег-41
18. An-na-С днем рождения ин-ку-42
19. Селюня-С днем рожденья, форум милый!!!-43
20. Селюня-Мой тортик – вечный-44
21. reginale-Роза в золоте кудрей. 45
22. marisha612-Прорыв -49
23. An-na-Две бутылочки с двух сторон-50
24. An-na-двойняшки-51
25. An-na-Хозяйка медной горы-52
26. An-na-Вазочка-53
27. An-na-Вазочки-54
28. An-na-Голубая вазочка-55
29.An-na-Бутылка с цыпленком-56

Начинаем голосование мастеров. Голосование открытое, то есть просто в этой теме пишете пост - Голосую за работу того-то, пост номер такой-то. 
Покажу личным примером :Yes4:  Я голосую за работу IREN77, Пост-38
Голосование закончится 25 июня.

----------


## tanu_sha

Этап второй 
16 июня – 30 июня
Детские шалости
Подарки для деток.
Дорогие участники и участницы конкурса, прошу вас, размещайте, пожалуйста, работы отдельно, то есть 1 пост - одна работа(возможно в разных ракурсах, но одна). Постов может быть сколько угодно. Спасибо :flower:

----------


## Олеч

> 16. орбит-шампанское в белорусском стиле-40


Я голосую за работу Оли Орбит !

----------


## Nechaykat

> Подарки для деток.


Конечно же это сладости! Вот дома праздновали.
[IMG]http://*********net/1435149.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kulenka

Я голосую за работу reginale, Пост - 14.

----------


## An-na

я голосую за работу reginale-Два годика – возраст чудесный... пост 13

Таня, можно только за одну работу проголосовать?

----------


## Nechaykat

Забыла проголосовать! Голосую за работу tanu_sha пост №3

----------


## юрик71

сделано дочке на день рождения!

----------


## tanu_sha

> Конечно же это сладости! Вот дома праздновали


Еще раз напомню, что у нас конкурс не кулинарный :Vah: . Все кулинарные изыски выставляются как работы ВНЕ КОНКУРСА :Tender: , просто для красоты.

----------


## tanu_sha

> Голосую за работу tanu_sha пост №3


Эта работа не конкурсная, нужно выбрать другую :Smile3:

----------


## Nechaykat

> Еще раз напомню, что у нас конкурс не кулинарный


Да, да, я помню. Просто захотелось поделиться :Blush2: 



> Эта работа не конкурсная, нужно выбрать другую


Тогда голосую за reginale пост №14

----------


## Nechaykat

> сделано дочке на день рождения!


Скажите, Юрий, давно Вы карвингом увлекаетесь? Очень красиво! :Tender:  Если работ у Вас много, может в какой-нить теме выставите фото :Vah:

----------


## IREN77

мой голос - за работу  Reginale  "Роза в золоте кудрей" - пост № 45

----------


## tanu_sha

> Я голосую за работу reginale, Пост - 14.


kulenka, поставьте спасибо :Yes4: . Голосуют только мастера принявшие участие в конкурсе :Yes4:

----------


## reginale

Всем привет!Я голосую за работу Селюня - Мой тортик – вечный- пост 44
Спасибо всем, кто оценил мои работы  :Smile3:

----------


## юрик71

*Nechaykat*, 
в разделе Очумелые ручки в теме Карвинг выставлены работы

----------


## юрик71

> Сладкий – потому что процентов 80-90 наших работ это все же букеты из конфет. Но это совсем не значит, что работы другого рода не участвуют в конкурсе. Всё, что сделано своими руками и соответствует теме этапа, может быть выставлено на суд.


что-то у тебя не соответствует действительности! надо в правилах точнее указавать-НЕ КУЛИНАРНЫЙ, хотя карвинг к кулинарии не имеет отношения вовсе!

----------


## tanu_sha

> что-то у тебя не соответствует действительности! надо в правилах точнее указавать-НЕ КУЛИНАРНЫЙ, хотя карвинг к кулинарии не имеет отношения вовсе!


Да, Юра, не учла. НО ведь нигде и нет ссылок на то, что это кулинарный конкурс. А вот то, что конкурс не кулинарный было сразу сказано после того, как появились в теме торты и салаты. Наверное, мне следует обратиться к модераторам, чтобы внесли поправку в первый пост. Хотя, с другой стороны мне придется еще указать:
- Не фотошоп,
 -Не оформление зала
и таких "Не" много еще придумать можно....



> карвинг к кулинарии не имеет отношения вовсе!


Я говорила не про твою работу, она действительно к кулинарии не имеет никакого отношения, а про торт. А карвинг - это скорее это букет из фруктов :flower: . Удачи!

----------


## Олеч

Вчера сделала деревцо любви :Oj: 
Хочу пожелать тем,кто ещё не нашёл свою вторую половинку обязательно найти.А кто уже нашёл...пусть ваше чувство только крепнет и растёт!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
[IMG]http://*********net/1451502m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1501665m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

> орбит-шампанское в белорусском стиле-40


*Голосую за работу Орбит "Шампанское в белорусском стиле", пост номер 40*

----------


## орбит

21. reginale-Роза в золоте кудрей. 45

Голосую за Регину!
Спасибо мои хорошие и любимые! тронута до слёз!!!!

----------


## орбит

куклы домовички

[IMG]http://*********net/1444216m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

" а я похож на берёзку окрасом?"
[IMG]http://*********net/1461627m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

давайте жить дружно
[IMG]http://*********net/1498490m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

заяц мечтатель
[IMG]http://*********net/1463674.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

и под берёзкой помечтаю
[IMG]http://*********net/1486205.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

зелёный
[IMG]http://*********net/1464701.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

подарок в год коровы

[IMG]http://*********net/1490300.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

к деньгам

[IMG]http://*********net/1459580.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

зверушки и ангел
[IMG]http://*********net/1447292.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

русалочка
[IMG]http://*********net/1468799.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

друзья под рябиной
[IMG]http://*********net/1454463.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

ангел
[IMG]http://*********net/1445246.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

в подсолнухах
[IMG]http://*********net/1487217.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

призы за конкурсы "коты"
[IMG]http://*********net/1446256.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

призы за конкурсы "цветы"
[IMG]http://*********net/1480051.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

и снова коты
[IMG]http://*********net/1489266.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

маски шапочки для быка и коровы, точно детские шалости
[IMG]http://*********net/1466740.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1492343.jpg[/IMG]
а в этом году это были подарки в новогоднюю ночь.

----------


## musa

отдаю свой голос за reginale-пост №13

----------


## musa

Голосую за An-na-пост №53
пост№56

----------


## tanu_sha

> отдаю свой голос за reginale-пост №13





> Голосую за An-na-пост №53
> пост№56


Только за одну работу. :Yes4:

----------


## Веда

Искренне поздравляю всех друзей и единомышленников - мастеров и мастериц с солидным творческим стажем! Пусть для кого-то 2 года - это маленький срок, но для нас - большой! 

В первом этапе конкурса, к моему сожалению,  не успела принять участие. Но хочу принять участие во втором этапе и последующих.
Конфетное дерево - это работа участница этапа  Детские шалости. 

[IMG]http://*********net/1547673.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1536409.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1529241.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Олеч

Моя первая проба...[IMG]http://*********ru/2716826m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2702490m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2748573m.jpg[/IMG]
Может они и не пойдут на конкурс,но это и не главное!Главное,что у меня получилось!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## reginale

Колясочка
[IMG]http://*********ru/1357358m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1320495m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

Сладкий грибочек
[IMG]http://*********ru/2732248m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

Раз ромашка, два ромашка...
[IMG]http://*********ru/2703576m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2710744m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

Сандалики 
[IMG]http://*********ru/2728155m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

Улиточки...
[IMG]http://*********ru/2733275m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2698459m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

С днем рождения, малыш!
[IMG]http://*********ru/2739418m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## баба Надя

[IMG]http://*********ru/2726098.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

*reginale*, очень интересные работы! Браво!!!

----------


## Grosmat

Голосую за вазочку с цыпленком. An-na-Бутылка с цыпленком-

----------


## Любаша И.

Здравствуйте. В моём понимании-Детские шалости,это то чем мы можем занимться,как дети и то,чем мы можем заниматься с детьми. Из самых любимых-мой  любимый вид техники аппликация... а так увлекаюсь всем по чуть-чуть.
На ваш суд выкладываю,всё,что нашлось в компьютере по данной тематике.
[IMG]http://*********net/1565840.jpg[/IMG] розы из кленовых листьев,
[IMG]http://*********net/1572000.jpg[/IMG] так выглядят розы, спустя пол года + моё «дизайнерское» украшение пасхальных яиц,
[IMG]http://*********net/1515667.jpg[/IMG]  цыпленок,
[IMG]http://*********net/1572001.jpg[/IMG]  бабочки из цветной крупы(крупа красится пищевыми красками),
[IMG]http://*********net/1523873.jpg[/IMG] поделки из теста, сказочное настроение, три поросёнка,
[IMG]http://*********net/1520800.jpg[/IMG] цветочек на скорую руку
 Спасибо за внимание,продолжение следует!

----------


## tanu_sha

Сегодня последний день голосования за работы учавствующие в первом этапе конкурса "С днем рождения IN-KU"
а так же напоминаю:



> участники конкурса (участвовавшие в любом из этапов) имеют право на «оценку» конкурентов. И в конце каждого этапа может добавить «10 баллов» к любой понравившейся работе, конечно кроме своей. Дополнительные бонусы от участников прибавляются к количеству «Спасибо».


Ждем оценок от мастеров
Селюня, Кудряшкина, Валерьевна, баба Надя, Любаша И., МаринаПлотникова, marisha612, юрик71, Веда.

Таблица результатов на сегодняшний день
1. орбит___________ шампанское в белорусском стиле___ ПОСТ40 12+20=32 Олеч, Alenajazz
2. reginale________ Роза в золоте кудрей.____________ ПОСТ45 08+20=28 IREN77 орбит
3. reginale________ Подкова__________________________ ПОСТ14 16+10=26 Nechaykat
4. reginale________ Два годика - возраст чудесный..._ ПОСТ13 05+20=25 An-na, musa
5. tanu_sha________ "IN-KU - Тут я дома"_____________ ПОСТ26 21 = 21 
6. IREN77__________ с Днем рождения__________________ ПОСТ38 7+10 = 17 tanu_sha
7. орбит___________ бутылки шампанского с лебедями.__ ПОСТ39 14 = 14 
8. Селюня__________ Мой тортик - вечный______________ ПОСТ44 4 + 10 = 14 reginale
9. Кудряшкина______ Не в деньгах счастье_____________ ПОСТ37 12 = 12 
10.Валерьевна______ Куколки-обереги__________________ ПОСТ05 11 = 11 
11.баба Надя_______ панно____________________________ ПОСТ35 10 = 10 
12.баба Надя_______ ангел____________________________ ПОСТ36 10 = 10 
13.An-na___________ Вазочка__________________________ ПОСТ53 10 = 10 
14.Nechaykat_______ С днем рождения, любимый форум!!! ПОСТ11 9 = 9 
15.An-na___________ Бутылка с цыпленком______________ ПОСТ56 9 = 9 
16.Любаша И._______ Сердечко_________________________ ПОСТ22 8 = 8 
17.Nechaykat_______ Дерево___________________________ ПОСТ23 8 = 8 
18.МаринаПлотникова Цветы__из конфет_________________ ПОСТ25 6 = 6 
19.An-na___________ С днем рождения ин-ку____________ ПОСТ42 6 = 6 
20.An-na___________ Хозяйка медной горы______________ ПОСТ52 6 = 6 
21.An-na___________ Голубая вазочка__________________ ПОСТ55 6 = 6 
22.Любаша И________ Белый лебедь_____________________ ПОСТ24 5 = 5 
23.Олеч____________ Моя первая шляпка._______________ ПОСТ29 5 = 5 
24.орбит___________ Подарок__оберег__________________ ПОСТ41 5 = 5 
25.marisha612______ Прорыв___________________________ ПОСТ49 5 = 5 
26.An-na___________ Две бутылочки с двух сторон______ ПОСТ50 5 = 5 
27.Селюня__________ С днем рожденья, форум милый!!!__ ПОСТ43 3 = 3 
28.An-na___________ двойняшки________________________ ПОСТ51 3 = 3 
29.An-na___________ Вазочки__________________________ ПОСТ54 2 = 2

----------


## юрик71

> и снова коты
> [IMG]http://*********net/1489266.jpg[/IMG]


голосую за котов Орбит пост 93!

----------


## tanu_sha

Дорогие друзья!!!! Разрешите представить Ольга Орбит   -  победительница первого этапа «С Днем рождения IN-KU». Шампанское в белорусском стиле ПОСТ40 общий итог 33 балла. [IMG]http://*********net/1380150.jpg[/IMG]
От души поздравляю Ольгу с победой в первом этапе. Думаю, очень символично, что именно эта работа выиграла. Для тех, кто не в курсе, открою секрет (да простит меня Оля) - бутылочка была специально декорирована к мартовской встрече в Питере.

----------


## Олеч

Урааа!!!!!!!!Ольчик,ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Nechaykat

Поздравляю Ольгу Орбит!!!  :018:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Алешина Елена

Поздравляю победителя!!! Действительно, шампанское очень уместно в роли победителя!!!
Я не совсем поняла правила голосования. Извините, если поздно, но мне понравились вазочки от *An-na*

----------


## Алешина Елена

На этапе ДЕТСКИЕ ШАЛОСТИ хочу выставить свою работу в технике декупаж.
Сколько малышей втайне мечтают сделать то, что я сделала в реальности... Заинтригованы? Смотрите!!!
Мои башмаки для клоуна. Сделала специально для роли клоуна в детском саду на выпускной вечер. И сама же его сыграла.

----------


## tanu_sha

> Я не совсем поняла правила голосования. Извините, если поздно, но мне понравились вазочки от An-na


Просто после каждого этапа надо написать пост. Что-то типа "Мне понравилась работа пост999 работа Мастера". Хотите отдаете свой голос тем самым добавляя работе 10 баллов, не хотите - не голосуете. Дело добровольное :Yes4:

----------


## Алешина Елена

> Просто после каждого этапа надо написать пост. Что-то типа "Мне понравилась работа пост999 работа Мастера". Хотите отдаете свой голос тем самым добавляя работе 10 баллов, не хотите - не голосуете. Дело добровольное


Спасибо за разъяснение :Smile3:

----------


## Олеч

[img]http://*********ru/2722930.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/2711666.jpg[/img]

----------


## Олеч

[IMG]http://*********ru/2703477.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2689141.jpg[/IMG]
кофейное дерево

----------


## Веда

> Ждем оценок от мастеров
> Селюня, Кудряшкина, Валерьевна, баба Надя, Любаша И., МаринаПлотникова, marisha612, юрик71, Веда.


Мне казалось, что я проголосовала за Шампанское в белорусском стиле ПОСТ40. 
Прошу прощения, если не сохранилось мое сообщение. Может, сделала что-то не так. Но в любом случае, я очень рада, что именно эта работа стала победительницей!

----------


## Апкина Ира

Девочки, а выставлять можно только поделки? А вот такое можно?

----------


## Апкина Ира

И вот такое

----------


## Апкина Ира

А эту игрушку я сшила дочери ещё в 90-х годах, когда в магазинах ничего не было.

----------


## tanu_sha

> только поделки


скорее не поделки.... а hand made. Ваши работы вполне подходят под эту категорию :Yes4:

----------


## Алешина Елена

А вот еще одна моя подходящая работа для детских шалостей - вязаный мишка.

----------


## An-na

решила попробовать слепить из соленого теста. Не тут то было! 
название этапа конкурса навеяло мне воспоминания, о том, что люди глядя в небо иной раз представляют облака в виде каких-либо фигурок. У детей фантазии возможно больше....
В общем "Облако"
[IMG]http://*********ru/2687914.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

*ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО! я не ожидала, что выиграю этот этап, я просто участвовала! очень рада, а мой муж особенно!!!!*

----------


## Апкина Ира

[QUOTE=Апкина Ира;4095061]Девочки, а выставлять можно только поделки? А вот такое можно?

Девоки, извините, я никого не хотела обидеть! Просто не знала как правильно назвать выставленные работы.

----------


## tanu_sha

> я никого не хотела обидеть


А кто-то обиделся? :Grin: 
Дорогие мастера и мастерицы!!! Завтра заканчивается второй этап конкурса - "Детские шалости". Кто не успел еще показать свои работы - торопитесь. Голосование продлится до 10 июля :Tender:

----------


## баба Надя

Добрый день! На День рождения дочке сделала вот такой тортик - 
[IMG]http://*********ru/2688832.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tanu_sha

ох уж эти тортики

----------


## Олеч

Мой ангелочек!Он оберегает и приносит удачу!
[IMG]http://*********ru/2751323m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## An-na

Не могу сказать относится ли это  к шалостям, а если да, то скорее  к шалостям пенсионеров, остающихся в душе молодыми и озорными.
Пока мы изготавливали этот баннер на фасад детского сада, к дню города, то немало повеселились. За веселым общением время пролетело стремительно. 
[IMG]http://*********ru/2724729.jpg[/IMG]
Если эти фото вызовут улыбку  мастеров и гостей, буду рада.
основа баннера и цифра 25 из советского ситца.
[IMG]http://*********ru/2692985m.jpg[/IMG]
остальные детали из отрезков органзы, которые мы просили в ателье.

[IMG]http://*********ru/2743160m.jpg[/IMG]
К слову скажу, что это первый вариант баннера, всего их три. Есть еще ко Дню Победы, и универсальный -с букетом цветов посредине.

----------


## IREN77

принимайте и мои детские шалости)

----------


## IREN77

и еще одну

----------


## Алешина Елена

Вот решила еще одну работу представить на ваш суд в номинации "детские шалости". Еще один ботинок. Он сплетен из газетных трубочек. А для сравнения размера ботинка, рядом - спичечный коробок.
Кому интересно применение этого башмака - он используется у меня дома в качестве кашпо для цветка.

----------


## IREN77

пальчиковый театр ( извините за качество фото).

----------


## IREN77

Маша и три медведя))

----------


## tanu_sha

Этап третий
1 июля – 15 июля 
У меня с садочке выросли цветочки

----------


## vladiant

В номинации "детские шалости" выставляю пинату-сундучок,который делала на день рождения сына .Проводила д.р. на Пиратскую тему,соответственно и сундучок для сокровищ понадобился.

[IMG]http://*********net/1622073m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1587257m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## vladiant

И это было сделано тоже для моих сыновей.В конце года у них было выступление в Римском оперном театре.Родители должны были сделать цветочные дуги.Ну а,я ещё и шляпки "колхозников" им сплела,чтобы не покупать,и чтобы они у меня потом не валялись никчёмными.А это сплела шляпки из газетных трубочек,и никаких затрат,и ненужный для дома товар не приобрела.А одну шляпку распустила до половины сплела вазочкой покрасила в золотой акриловой краской и её уже продали на школьной ярмарке в конце учебного года.А эта первая худшенькая дома пылится.Вот выставляю на вашь суд в разделе "детские шалости"

[IMG]http://*********net/1594427m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1575995m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

У меня в садочке выросли такие цветочки...
[IMG]http://*********ru/2778559m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

[IMG]http://*********ru/2774463m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

[IMG]http://*********ru/2755007m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

[IMG]http://*********ru/2760127m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

[IMG]http://*********ru/2810302m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

[IMG]http://*********ru/2815422m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

[IMG]http://*********ru/2803134m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

[IMG]http://*********ru/2777534m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2761150m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

Маки, маки, красные маки...
[IMG]http://*********ru/2802097m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

[IMG]http://*********ru/2796977m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Регина, необычайно красивые конфетно-цветочные букеты!!! Я в восторге!

----------


## An-na

А после этого этапа мы можем голосовать?
я за пост 116 Селюня

----------


## tanu_sha

> А после этого этапа мы можем голосовать?


ДА ДА ДА!!! Обязательно проголосуйте за понравившуюся работу :Tender:

----------


## reginale

Голосую за IREN77  135 пост

----------


## Алешина Елена

Я за пост 136 IREN77 отдаю свой голос

----------


## IREN77

в моем садочке растут разные цветочки :)

на этой клумбе - полянка полевых цветочков

----------


## IREN77

и такое необычное сочетание-

роза и ромашка

----------


## tanu_sha

*Дорогие друзья, прошу голосовать за работы которые вам понравились во втором этапе конкурса, голосование закончится 15 июля*Alenajazz ______ ???
IREN77 _________ ???
marisha612 _____ ???
musa ___________ ???
Nechaykat ______ ???
tanu_sha _______ ???
vladiant _______ ???
Апкина Ира _____ ???
баба Надя ______ ???
Валерьевна _____ ???
Веда ___________ ???
Кудряшкина _____ ???
Любаша И. ______ ???
МаринаПлотникова ???
Олеч____________ ???
орбит___________ ???

Выбирайте, работы очень разные и очень красивые :Yahoo:  :Tender: :
01 - Юрик71 _____ Дочке на день рождения!________ 064
02 - Олеч _______ Деревцо любви__________________ 075
03 - Орбит ______ Куклы домовички________________ 078
04 - Орбит ______ А я похож на берёзку окрасом?__ 079
05 - Орбит ______ Давайте жить дружно____________ 080
06 - Орбит ______ Заяц мечтатель_________________ 081
07 - Орбит ______ И под берёзкой помечтаю________ 082
08 - Орбит ______ Зелёный________________________ 083
09 - Орбит ______ Подарок в год коровы___________ 084
10 - Орбит ______ К деньгам______________________ 085
11 - Орбит ______ Зверушки и ангел_______________ 086
12 - Орбит ______ Русалочка______________________ 087
13 - Орбит ______ Друзья под рябиной_____________ 088
14 - Орбит ______ Ангел__________________________ 089
15 - Орбит ______ В подсолнухах__________________ 090
16 - Орбит ______ Призы за конкурсы "коты"_______ 091
17 - Орбит ______ Призы за конкурсы "цветы"______ 092
18 - Орбит ______ Снова коты_____________________ 093
19 - Орбит ______ Маски - точно детские шалости _ 094
20 - Веда _______ Конфетное дерево_______________ 098
21 - Олеч _______ Мой первый лебедь______________ 099
22 - reginale ___ Колясочка______________________ 100
23 - reginale ___ Сладкий грибочек_______________ 101
24 - reginale ___ Раз ромашка, два ромашка...____ 102
25 - reginale ___ Сандалики______________________ 103
26 - reginale ___ Улиточки...____________________ 104
27 - reginale ___ С днем рождения, малыш!________ 105
28 - баба Надя __ Панно__________________________ 106
29 - Любаша И ___ Детские шалости________________ 109
30 - Селюня _____ Башмаки для клоуна_____________ 116
31 - Олеч _______ Свечи__________________________ 119
32 - Олеч _______ Кофейное дерево________________ 120
33 - Апкина Ира _ Нарядная кукла_________________ 122
34 - Апкина Ира _ Наряд для куклы________________ 123
35 - Апкина Ира _ Игрушка для дочери_____________ 124
36 - Селюня _____ Вязаный мишка__________________ 126
37 - An-na ______ Облако_________________________ 127
38 - Олеч _______ Мой ангелочек__________________ 133
39 - IREN77 _____ Мои детские шалости____________ 135
40 - IREN77 _____ Еще одна шалость_______________ 136
41 - Селюня _____ Еще один ботинок_______________ 137
42 - IREN77 _____ Пальчиковый театр______________ 138
43 - IREN77 _____ Маша и три медведя_____________ 139
44 - vladiant ___ Сундучок_______________________ 141
45 - vladiant ___ Для моих сыновей_______________ 142

*An-na ,reginale, Селюня, юрик71 -Спасибо за отклики*

----------


## IREN77

и еще - букетик на ножке

----------


## IREN77

Ребятки, очень много интересных работ, и чем мельче шалость - тем более трудоемкий и ювелирный процесс создания онной :)

Жаль,условия конкурса не позволяют голосовать  за несколько работ...

Мой голос - за Грибочек *reginale* - пост 101

----------


## МаринаПлотникова

Я за пост 148 люблю нежность...

----------


## tanu_sha

> Я за пост 148 люблю нежность...


Марина, пока голосуем за работы участвовавшие во втором этапе, это посты c 64 по 142. :Yes4:

----------


## Веда

Мне нравятся все работы! Я рада, что так много участников и прекрасных работ. Но, к сожалению, проголосовать нужно за одну работу.
Я голосую за эту работу:



> 23 - reginale ___ Сладкий грибочек_______________ 101


Очень понравился грибочек!

----------


## Веда

Мой сладкий букетик на конкурс: 1 июля – 15 июля - У меня с садочке выросли цветочки.
Жаль, фотографии получились не лучшего качества...

[IMG]http://*********ru/2805937m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2775217m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2762929m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2768049m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2754737m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

> Alenajazz ______ ???


*Голосую за пост 124 "Игрушка для дочери" (Апкина Ира)*
*Была в отъезде на конкурсе танца в Абхазии, поэтому и не проголосовала за работу 2 этапа и не поздравила победительницу 1 этапа Орбит! Поздравляю сейчас и желаю творчества и вдохновения!!!!*

----------


## орбит

22 - reginale ___ Колясочка______________________ 100
ГОЛОСУЮ!!!!!



> поздравила победительницу 1 этапа Орбит! Поздравляю сейчас и желаю творчества и вдохновения!!!!


Спасибище!!!!!!

----------


## Алешина Елена

На этап "У меня в саду выросли цветочки" в моих рукодельных закромах нашлось много подходящего. Так что наберитесь терпения.
Вот вышитые подсолнухи.

----------


## Алешина Елена

А эти розочки сделаны из салфеток.

----------


## Алешина Елена

Эта роза-гигант из гофрированной бумаги.

----------


## Алешина Елена

Эти чудесные маки вышиты из атласной ленты.

----------


## Алешина Елена

Анютины глазки - в технике декупаж на разделочной доске.

----------


## Алешина Елена

А эти декупажные цветы удобно разместились на молочной бутылке.

----------


## Алешина Елена

Лилии расцвели на цветочном горшочке

----------


## Алешина Елена

А к этим вязаным розочкам даже прилетели бабочки.

----------


## Алешина Елена

А как вам такие цветочки на пасхальном яйце?

----------


## Алешина Елена

А вот роза с мимозой - на носочках

----------


## Алешина Елена

Вот фрагмент кухонной занавески

----------


## Алешина Елена

Закончу выставку своих цветочков вот таким симпатичным кактусенком, сделанным из гофрированной бумаги в технике торцевания

----------


## орбит

а мои цветочки выросли в садочке "М" - "Ж". теперь это место называется райским!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********net/1619836.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

а ещё мои цветочки розочки расцвели на маленьком деревце
[IMG]http://*********net/1598332.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

и ещё розовое деревце
[IMG]http://*********net/1595260.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

цветы расцветают и на свечах, которые отливаю сама
[IMG]http://*********net/1631103.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

это память мамы моего мужа. я нашла на чердаке старого дома, цветы у сирени уже стали отваливаться от того, что сопрели нитки. мне пришлось повозиться с удовольствием над этим антиквариатом и вот теперь эти вышивки украшают нашу кухню. муж очень благодарен!!!!
[IMG]http://*********net/1622911.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

и ещё одна реставрация. все вышивки были сделаны на чёрном сатине, который со временем свой вид теряет, я укрепила нити, кторые стали отслаиваться и украсила бисером и паетками
[IMG]http://*********net/1614719.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

проба пера в конфетных цветах, подарки на пасху
[IMG]http://*********net/1625982.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

и ещё цветочки сладенькие
[IMG]http://*********net/1628030.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tanu_sha

*Предворительные итоги этапа "Детские шалости"*
reginale ___ Сладкий грибочек_______________ 101 13+20=33 (IREN77,Веда)   
reginale ___ Колясочка______________________ 100 07+20=27 (Орбит,tanu_sha)
Орбит ______ Снова коты_____________________ 093 12+10=22 (Юрик71)        
Юрик71 _____ Дочке на день рождения!________ 064 17                       
Селюня _____ Башмаки для клоуна_____________ 116 07+10=17 (An-na)         
IREN77 _____ Мои детские шалости____________ 135 07+10=17 (reginale)      
Апкина Ира _ Игрушка для дочери_____________ 124 07+10=17 (Alenajazz)                       
IREN77 _____ Еще одна шалость_______________ 136 06+10=16 (Селюня)        
Орбит ______ Призы за конкурсы "коты"_______ 091 13                       
Орбит ______ Подарок в год коровы___________ 084 12                       
reginale ___ Сандалики______________________ 103 12                       
reginale ___ С днем рождения, малыш!________ 105 12                       
Орбит ______ Призы за конкурсы "цветы"______ 092 11                       
Орбит ______ А я похож на берёзку окрасом?__ 079 10                       
Орбит ______ Заяц мечтатель_________________ 081 10                       
Орбит ______ И под берёзкой помечтаю________ 082 10                       
Орбит ______ Зелёный________________________ 083 10                       
Орбит ______ Зверушки и ангел_______________ 086 10                       
Орбит ______ Друзья под рябиной_____________ 088 10                       
Орбит ______ Ангел__________________________ 089 09                       
Олеч _______ Деревцо любви__________________ 075 08                       
Орбит ______ Давайте жить дружно____________ 080 08                       
Орбит ______ К деньгам______________________ 085 08                       
Орбит ______ Русалочка______________________ 087 08                       
Орбит ______ В подсолнухах__________________ 090 08                       
баба Надя __ Панно__________________________ 106 08                       
Селюня _____ Вязаный мишка__________________ 126 08                       
Орбит ______ Куклы домовички________________ 078 07                       
Орбит ______ Маски - точно детские шалости _ 094 07                       
reginale ___ Улиточки...____________________ 104 07                       
Апкина Ира _ Нарядная кукла_________________ 122 07                       
Апкина Ира _ Наряд для куклы________________ 123 07                       
vladiant ___ Сундучок_______________________ 141 07                       
Веда _______ Конфетное дерево_______________ 098 06                       
Олеч _______ Свечи__________________________ 119 06                       
Олеч _______ Кофейное дерево________________ 120 06                       
An-na ______ Облако_________________________ 127 06                       
Олеч _______ Мой ангелочек__________________ 133 06                       
Олеч _______ Мой первый лебедь______________ 099 05                       
reginale ___ Раз ромашка, два ромашка...____ 102 05                       
Любаша И ___ Детские шалости________________ 109 05                       
Селюня _____ Еще один ботинок_______________ 137 05                       
IREN77 _____ Пальчиковый театр______________ 138 04                       
IREN77 _____ Маша и три медведя_____________ 139 04                       
vladiant ___ Для моих сыновей_______________ 142 04   

Напоминаю, что голосование продлится до 10.07. Очень хотелось бы узнать, за кого проголосовали
marisha612 _____ ???
musa ___________ ???
Nechaykat ______ ???
vladiant _______ ???
Апкина Ира _____ ???
баба Надя ______ ???
Валерьевна _____ ???
Кудряшкина _____ ???
Любаша И. ______ ???
МаринаПлотникова ???
Олеч____________ ???
Голосуем, осталось всего несколько дней. Во втором этапе риняли участие посты с 64 по 142 включительно.

----------


## Олеч

> Веда _______ Конфетное дерево_______________ 098 06


Я отдаю свой голос Валерии!

----------


## Олеч

Решила показать вам мою первую бутылочку.До идеала ещё шагать и шагать,НО я иду в этом направлении!!!!! :Yes4: 
[img]http://*********org/1951831m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/2810821m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Nechaykat

Голосую за работу Селюни пост #137 - башмачек, сплетенный из газет. 
А вообще, девочки, вы все такие мастерицы!!! Меня так радует, что люди находят занятие для души! Вы все победительницы!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## волька

*Корзинка с розами*

[IMG]http://*********org/1907699m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2803478m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Nechaykat

А вот скромно зацвело мое первое деревце.
[IMG]http://*********org/1901330m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/2757432m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## волька

A у меня в садочке растут такие лилии :Yes4: 

[IMG]http://*********org/1927019m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2761567m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1919851m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tanu_sha

Встречайте победителя - Сладкий грибочек пост 101 от *reginale* 
[IMG]http://*********ru/2732248m.jpg[/IMG]
Регина, поздравляю с победой во втором этапе :Tender:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Nechaykat

reginale, поздравляю!!! :062:  :018:  :Laie 22:

----------


## An-na

Регина, поздравляю с победой :Ok: 
 :Vishenka 19: отметим успех, (если позволительно)....

 мои цветочки:
[IMG]http://*********org/1948170.jpg[/IMG]   

[IMG]http://*********org/1938957.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Очень рада, что победила Регина. Все работы ее, не только грибок, достойны победы! Поздравляю!!!

----------


## tanu_sha

Дорогие мои, сегодня последний день этапа :Tender:  


> 1 июля – 15 июля - У меня с садочке выросли цветочки


 все успели похвастаться своими работами на эту тему??? Кто не успел - СПЕШИТЕ!!!! :Yes4:

----------


## баба Надя

> все успели похвастаться своими работами на эту тему??? Кто не успел - СПЕШИТЕ!!!!


Я еще не успела!
[IMG]http://*********ru/977703.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## баба Надя

[IMG]http://*********ru/968828.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## баба Надя

[IMG]http://*********ru/923773.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## баба Надя

Хотелось бы поздравить Регину с победой. Все твои работы просто загляденье! Молодец!
[IMG]http://a22002.******info/icon/181948800099582d3e5bd380d0814300b3e9efa481.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Любаша И.

Ой,подождите меняяяяя! Бегу-бегу! А вот у меня в садочке...выросли НАСТОЯЩИЕ цветочки

Вот такая целая клумбочка)
[IMG]http://*********org/1970307.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1994905.jpg[/IMG]

я только начинающий садовод,всех названий не запомнила, но красотища расцвела буквально на днях!

[IMG]http://*********org/2012292.jpg[/IMG]

 а это моя любимая вербена (а по секрету,я очень люблю все цветы)

[IMG]http://*********ru/2864513.jpg[/IMG]

эти цветочки живут у нас на ступеньках

А вот, к сожалению фото цветочков,которые я делала из бумаги, своими руками-не нашла....
Но очень надеюсь,что и этот труд найдет свою оценку)

----------


## tanu_sha

*Любаша И.*, так в соседней темке как раз идет конкурс с настоящими цветочками. Надо туда эту красоту отправить :Yes4:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_позвольте и мне показать мои скромные цветочки.
фотографии сделаны телефоном, поэтому качество не ахти._ :Meeting: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2845056.jpg[/IMG]

*красавец георгин* 


[IMG]http://*********ru/2834818.jpg[/IMG]

_миниатюрные хризантемки и "анютины глазки"_


[IMG]http://*********ru/2876802.jpg[/IMG]

* изящные гвоздички*

----------


## moros

А вот и я :Blush2: , может не по теме :Vah: , но я хочу подарить всем вам вот такую лопатку для работы в саду, что бы получать только удовольствие от всего: и от работы и от ее результатов. :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
[IMG]http://*********org/2008208m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2000016m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1993872m.jpg[/IMG]

Танюш, если я не в тему - удали тогда это сообщение :Aga:

----------


## tanu_sha

Этап четвертый
16 июля – 31 июля 
Море-море мир бездонный.

----------


## tanu_sha

Итак закончен третий этап, в котором приняли участие работы:
01.reginale _ПОСТ143 цветочки 
02.reginale _ПОСТ144 Букетик
03.reginale _ПОСТ145 Букет
04.reginale _ПОСТ146 Подсолнушки
05.reginale _ПОСТ147 Розы
06.reginale _ПОСТ148 подснежники
07.reginale _ПОСТ149 Бутылочка в цветах
08.reginale _ПОСТ150 Маки
09.reginale _ПОСТ151 Маки, маки, красные маки
10.reginale _ПОСТ152 Васильки и маки
11.IREN77 ___ПОСТ158 полянка полевых цветочков
12.IREN77 ___ПОСТ159 роза и ромашка
13.IREN77 ___ПОСТ160 букетик на ножке
14.Веда _____ПОСТ166 Мой сладкий букетик
15.Селюня ___ПОСТ169 вышитые подсолнухи.
16.Селюня ___ПОСТ170 розочки из салфеток
17.Селюня ___ПОСТ171 роза-гигант
18.Селюня ___ПОСТ172 маки из атласной ленты
19.Селюня ___ПОСТ173 Анютины глазки
20.Селюня ___ПОСТ174 декупажные цветы
21.Селюня ___ПОСТ175 Лилии на цветочном горшочке
22.Селюня ___ПОСТ176 розочки и бабочки.
23.Селюня ___ПОСТ177 цветочки на пасхальном яйце
24.Селюня ___ПОСТ178 роза с мимозой 
25.Селюня ___ПОСТ179 фрагмент кухонной занавески
26.Селюня ___ПОСТ180 кактусенок
27.орбит ____ПОСТ181 райское место 
28.орбит ____ПОСТ182 розочки на деревце
29.орбит ____ПОСТ183 розовое деревце
30.орбит ____ПОСТ184 цветы на свечах
31.орбит ____ПОСТ185 память мамы моего мужа
32.орбит ____ПОСТ186 реставрация
33.орбит ____ПОСТ187 подарки на пасху
34.орбит ____ПОСТ188 сладенькие цветочки 
35.Олеч _____ПОСТ191 первая бутылочка
36.волька ___ПОСТ193 Корзинка с розами
37.Nechaykat ПОСТ194 зацвело мое первое деревце
38.волька ___ПОСТ195 лилии
39.An-na ____ПОСТ198 мои цветочки
40.баба Надя ПОСТ201 Ромашки
41.баба Надя ПОСТ202 Панно
42.баба Надя ПОСТ202 Девушка, цветы, машина
43.moros ____ПОСТ208 лопатка для обработки цветов 

Ждем как проголосуют мастера:
Alenajazz ______ ???
An-na __________ ??? 
IREN77 _________ ???
marisha612 _____ ???
musa ___________ ???
Nechaykat ______ ???
reginale _______ ??? 
tanu_sha _______ ???
vladiant _______ ???
Апкина Ира _____ ???
баба Надя ______ ???
Валерьевна _____ ???
Веда ___________ ???
Кудряшкина _____ ???
Любаша И. ______ ???
МаринаПлотникова ???
Олеч____________ ???
орбит___________ ???
Селюня__________ ??? 
юрик71__________ ??? 
волька__________ ???
moros __________ ???
Голосуем за работы - с 143 по 208 посты

----------


## Алешина Елена

Отдаю свой голос работе reginale - Маки - пост 150 :Ok:

----------


## Nechaykat

Отдаю голос за работу Вольки - лилии пост #195
А вот моя работа на новый конкурс "Море, море, мир бездонный"
Вот украшение, которое сегодня закончила, а изготавливала специально себе на море носить-красоваться. 
[IMG]http://*********org/2029784m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## moros

Я голосую за лилии от Вольки пост 195. Смотрится как живая, супер!!!

----------


## Любаша И.

Свой голос я отдаю Вольке,195 пост! Цветочке просто изумительные,как настоящие.

----------


## баба Надя

Я свой голос отдаю Вольке за "Корзинку с розами" пост 193

----------


## IREN77

Ребятки, столько работ!!! столько различных техник !!! все такие молодцы!! Спасибо Вам за то, что находите время для создания прекрасного и дарите это прекрасное окружающим.

но...свой голос отдаю за работу Reginale - маки - пост 150.

_( наверно, как коллеге по технике)_

----------


## Олеч

Я за Леру


> Веда _____ПОСТ166 Мой сладкий букетик

----------


## Веда

Отдаю голос за работу Вольки - лилии пост #195

----------


## Веда

Лето - время отпусков. Море-море мир бездонный.
Моя работа на этот этап конкурса.

[IMG]http://*********ru/2831635m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2015131m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2019227m.jpg[/IMG]
Корабли уходят в море...

----------


## Алешина Елена

Вот на морскую тему моя работа - декупаж коробки.

----------


## reginale

> поздравляю с победой во втором этапе:


Всем привет! Девочки, спасибо огромное и за победу и за поздравления!!! :Yes4:   :flower:  :flower:  :flower: Я только сегодня узнала, 2 недели жила без компа и без интернета! Я очень очень рада! :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## An-na

начинаю путаться между темами и этапами, :Blush2:  помоему еще не голосовала. Если так, то *голосую за пост 191 Олеч.*Очень жаль, что не смогу голосовать в следующем этапе, потому как совсем не чего выложить на морскую тему. Вот, что мне нравится в этом конкурсе, так то, что можно проголосовать! Всем огромное спасибо!

----------


## орбит

35.Олеч _____ПОСТ191 первая бутылочка
голосую!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tanu_sha

> Очень жаль, что не смогу голосовать в следующем этапе


Это почему :Blink: ? Голосует каждый, кто хоть в одном этапе но показал свои работы :Yes4: . Так что раз 



> нравится в этом конкурсе, так то, что можно проголосовать


надо будет и за этот этап голосовать :Tender:

----------


## Веда

Дорогие мои! Долго думала, размышляла. Но все-таки проголосовала за работу Вольки - лилии пост #195 Лилии восхитительные и достойны награды. Но, если честно, то все работы достойны восхищения!
И еще хочу сказать следующее. Первая работа, то есть первая бутылочка Оли Олеч достойна похвалы! Такие нежные розочки!
Оля - умница!

----------


## Олеч

> голосую за пост 191 Олеч





> 35.Олеч _____ПОСТ191 первая бутылочка
> голосую!!!!!!!!!!





> И еще хочу сказать следующее. Первая работа, то есть первая бутылочка Оли Олеч достойна похвалы! Такие нежные розочки!
> Оля - умница!


Спасибо,девочки!Очень приятно!Хотя ещё учиться и учиться надо....


Это не по теме конкурса...но всё же....вот мои первые свечи(вроде я их вам не показывала :Blush2: )

[IMG]http://*********ru/2849805m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Олеч

И опять не по теме......но хочу вам показать мои первые бокальчики.
[IMG]http://*********ru/2832396m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Олеч

а это вторая проба :Smile3: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/2878479m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

А это моя первая работа в технике свит-дизайн. Для морского этапа конкурса.
Кто из нас не ощущал себя Ассоль и не мечтал об алых парусах?! Вот и я воплотила в жизнь эту мечту.

----------


## tanu_sha

> Это не по теме конкурса...


А если назвать работу как нибудь - "Романтика золотого песка"? :Blush2: 



> И опять не по теме.......


А еще своими работами можно хвастаться здесь :Yes4: : http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...у-quot/page99

----------


## Олеч

> А если назвать работу как нибудь - "Романтика золотого песка"?


Я не против :Blush2:  :Aga: .Творчество меня захватило в свой плен!Правда я и не сопротивлялась :Taunt:

----------


## Олеч

> А еще своими работами можно хвастаться здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...му-quot/page99


После отпуска что нибудь новенькое сотворю и выставлю)

----------


## moros

[IMG]http://*********ru/2845766m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## moros

[IMG]http://*********ru/2822214m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2873433m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## moros

[IMG]http://*********ru/2857049m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

Всем привет! :Smile3:  Долго думала, за которую работу отдать свой голос, 3 работы очень-очень понравились...  :Vah:  :Yes4: 
Голосую за:


> баба Надя ПОСТ201 Ромашки


Все участники - молодцы! :Yes4:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## reginale

Золотая рыбка
[IMG]http://*********ru/2865920m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2851584m.jpg[/IMG]
...Золотую рыбку, выпущу я в море…
Подарю свободу, милой навсегда…
Потому, что рыбка, не живёт в неволе…
Это знает даже, синяя волна…

И исполнит рыбка, три моих желания…
Стану я счастливой, в жизни навсегда…
Обойдут по жизни, все меня ненастья…
Станет талисманом рыбка для меня…

----------


## reginale

Морские сокровища
[IMG]http://*********ru/2866969m.jpg[/IMG]

Как здорово по кромочке воды
идти,

в песок впечатывать следы
… рисуя необычные узоры...

Как здорово мизинчиком руки
потрогать воду
… прыткие мальки
мгновенно врассыпную разлетятся.
Найти ракушки круглый завиток
и камушек диковинный у ног
поднять и красотой

повосхищаться...

Почувствовать,
что просто счастлив ты
вдали от всех проблем и суеты,
что ничего сейчас на свете нету,
лишь лёгкий шелест моря о пески,
и облаков летящих лепестки,
и это удивительное лето…

----------


## reginale

Розовая жемчужинка
[IMG]http://*********ru/2859779m.jpg[/IMG]
В ночь любую,
В день любой
Море занято
собой:
По утрам оно одето
В платье
Розового цвета.
Днём - одето
В голубое,
С белой ленточкой
Прибоя.
А сиреневое платье
Надевает
На закате.
По ночам
На чёрной глади -
Мягкий
Бархатный наряд,
А на бархатном
Наряде
Драгоценности
Горят.

----------


## волька

В цветочной теме выбирала из несколько  работ, спасибо всем участникам!
Голосую за пост #150 reginale.
Спасибо Всем, кто  голосовал за мои работы!

----------


## reginale

Всем привет!Ребятки, вспомнила еще 1 свою работку, которая подходит к 4 этапу конкурса, но фон, на котором сделано фото, совсем не подходит, (декабрь месяц был на дворе), но я все таки покажу, можно? не ругайте сильно, ладно...

Где жаркое солнце сияет
На берег игривым лучом,
Где небо лазурью сверкает,
Сливаясь с морским полотном…

Красавица – пальма, качаясь,
Раскинет свой пышный наряд,
И в солнечном блеске купаясь,
Встречает сияние дня…

Финиковая пальма
[IMG]http://*********net/1659522m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1658498m.jpg[/IMG] И для масштаба:[IMG]http://*********net/351828m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Олеч

Не удержалась,решила всё таки перед отпуском сделать ещё бокальчики!
[IMG]http://*********ru/2853411m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2858531m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Олеч

Не удержалась,решила всё таки перед отпуском сделать ещё бокальчики!
[IMG]http://*********ru/2853411m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2858531m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Олеч

> А еще своими работами можно хвастаться здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...у-quot/page99


Таня,чего то не могу зайти по этой ссылке...пишет ошибка 404


Уффф зашла!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Алешина Елена

Какой отдых на море без шляпы? Вот и у меня появилась шляпа, но как у любого творческого человека,эта шляпа необычная. Она не для головы, а для цветов. Техника выполнения - плетение из газетных трубочек. Работа авторская.

----------


## Алешина Елена

Мы немного увлеклись второй частью названия этого этапа - морской. А первая часть звучит так "лето-время отпусков". Я приглашаю всех отдохнуть активно и отправиться в поход, собрав рюкзак. А чтобы всегда была хорошая погода, взять солнышко с собой, прямо в рюкзачке. Солнышко и рюкзачок связаны крючком. Более подробно можно посмотреть здесь http://darnika.ru/2011/07/letnij-master-klass/

----------


## tanu_sha

Тоже хочу внести свои 5 копеек. Хотя нет, скорее 200 тенге - золотая рыбка из монет :Grin: 
[IMG]http://*********org/324620m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/313356m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/312332m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tanu_sha

А так же хочу подвести итоги этапа "У меня в садочке выросли цветочки"
01.волька ___ПОСТ195 лилии________________________ 7+40=47 (Nechaykat, moros, Любаша И, Веда)
02.reginale _ПОСТ150 Маки ________________________ 13+30=43 (Селюня, IREN77, Волька) 
03.Олеч _____ПОСТ191 первая бутылочка ____________ 7+20=27 (An-na, орбит)
04.Веда _____ПОСТ166 Мой сладкий букетик _________ 9+10=19 (Олеч)
05.Селюня ___ПОСТ175 Лилии на цветочном горшочке _ 9+10=19 (tanu_sha)
06.волька ___ПОСТ193 Корзинка с розами ___________ 7+10=17 (баба Надя)
07.reginale _ПОСТ148 подснежники _________________ 11 
08.reginale _ПОСТ145 Букет _______________________ 10
09.moros ____ПОСТ208 лопатка для обработки цветов_ 10
10.Селюня ___ПОСТ173 Анютины глазки ______________ 8
11.орбит ____ПОСТ181 райское место _______________ 8
12.орбит ____ПОСТ185 память мамы моего мужа ______ 8
13.reginale _ПОСТ143 цветочки ____________________ 7
14.reginale _ПОСТ147 Розы ________________________ 7
15.reginale _ПОСТ149 Бутылочка в цветах __________ 7
16.Селюня ___ПОСТ171 роза-гигант _________________ 7
17.reginale _ПОСТ146 Подсолнушки _________________ 6
18.IREN77 ___ПОСТ160 букетик на ножке ____________ 6
19.орбит ____ПОСТ182 розочки на деревце __________ 6
20.орбит ____ПОСТ183 розовое деревце _____________ 6
21.орбит ____ПОСТ184 цветы на свечах _____________ 6
22.орбит ____ПОСТ186 реставрация__________________ 6
23.баба Надя ПОСТ201 Ромашки______________________ 6
24.reginale _ПОСТ144 Букетик______________________ 5
25.reginale _ПОСТ151 Маки, маки, красные маки_____ 5
26.reginale _ПОСТ152 Васильки и маки _____________ 5
27.IREN77 ___ПОСТ158 полянка полевых цветочков ___ 5
28.Селюня ___ПОСТ174 декупажные цветы_____________ 5
29.Селюня ___ПОСТ176 розочки и бабочки.____________5
30.Селюня ___ПОСТ177 цветочки на пасхальном яйце___5
31.орбит ____ПОСТ187 подарки на пасху______________5
32.орбит ____ПОСТ188 сладенькие цветочки__________ 5
33.баба Надя ПОСТ202 Панно ________________________5
34.баба Надя ПОСТ202 Девушка, цветы, машина _______5
35.IREN77 ___ПОСТ159 роза и ромашка _______________4
36.Селюня ___ПОСТ169 вышитые подсолнухи.__________ 4
37.Селюня ___ПОСТ172 маки из атласной ленты _______4
38.Селюня ___ПОСТ178 роза с мимозой_______________ 4
39.Селюня ___ПОСТ179 фрагмент кухонной занавески___4
40.Селюня ___ПОСТ180 кактусенок ___________________4
41.Nechaykat ПОСТ194 зацвело мое первое деревце ___4
42.An-na ____ПОСТ198 мои цветочки_________________ 4
43.Селюня ___ПОСТ170 розочки из салфеток __________3*Прошу прощение за то что задержала подведение итогов. На то были веские причины*

ОТ всей души поздравляю Олю Вольку с победой :flower:  :Ok:

----------


## tanu_sha

Все успели поделиться своими работами по теме? А то завтра стартует новый этап. Торопитесь!!! :Yes4:

----------


## tanu_sha

Этап пятый.
1 августа – 15 августа 
Подарок 
для прекрасной дамы

----------


## ANNA DAN

ААААААААААААААААА!!!! Как же я могла пропустить такой конкурс!!!! Уже 5 этап!Сейчас же присоединяюсь!!!  Какая же Дама не любит цветы?!
[IMG]http://*********org/2065670m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2064646m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ANNA DAN

МАКИ
[IMG]http://*********org/2051334m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ANNA DAN

РОЗА
[IMG]http://*********org/2032902m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ANNA DAN

Орхидея
[IMG]http://*********org/2090265m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ANNA DAN

Думаю, все Дамы любят украшения!
Выставляю одним лотом.
[IMG]http://*********org/2090266m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2082074m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2072858m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2074906m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2086170m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tanu_sha

*ANNA DAN*, а можно не одним блоком? Есть еще возможность исправить? Просто как голосовать то?

----------


## ANNA DAN

В принципе, я выставляла эти 5 работ как одну. Т.е. понравился или не понравился лот вцелом. Редактировать не получается.

----------


## reginale

Олечка - Волька, поздравляю! :Tender:

----------


## Веда

> Олечка - Волька, поздравляю!


И я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!

----------


## tanu_sha

Дорогие мастера и мастерицы :flower: , не забываем голосовать за работы четвертого этапа :Girl Blum2: 
"Лето - время отпусков. Море-море мир бездонный."
С219 по 247 посты. :Yes4: 
01.Nechaykat ПОСТ 212 украшение
02.Веда_____ ПОСТ 219 Моя работа
03.Селюня___ ПОСТ 220 декупаж коробки
04.Олеч_____ ПОСТ 226 первые свечи
05.Олеч_____ ПОСТ 227 бокальчики
06.Олеч_____ ПОСТ 228 вторая проба
07.Селюня___ ПОСТ 229 алые паруса
08.moros____ ПОСТ 233 стайка рыб
09.moros____ ПОСТ 234 корабль удачи "ФОРТУНА"
10.moros____ ПОСТ 235 стайка рыб 2
11.reginale_ ПОСТ 237 Золотая рыбка
12.reginale_ ПОСТ 238 Морские сокровища
13.reginale_ ПОСТ 239 Розовая жемчужинка
14.reginale_ ПОСТ 241 Финиковая пальма
15.Олеч_____ ПОСТ 242 ещё бокальчики
16.Селюня___ ПОСТ 245 необычная шляпа 
17.Селюня___ ПОСТ 246 солнышко  в рюкзачке
18.tanu_sha_ ПОСТ 247 рыбка из монет

На этот раз выбрать победителя будет немного легче - так как работ почти в 2 раза меньше. Надеюсь и правда сказывается период отпусков :Meeting: .

----------


## moros

мой голос за ЗОЛОТУЮ РЫБКУ от Регины пост237

----------


## moros

[IMG]http://*********net/1735333m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1764004m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## moros

[IMG]http://*********net/1727140m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tanu_sha

Гена, БРАВО :Tender:

----------


## Алешина Елена

Вот для прекрасной дамы хочу преподнести такую вязаную салфетку

----------


## Алешина Елена

Хочется принарядить нашу даму. Кофточка связана крючком в технике ирландское вязание.

Вид спереди 

Вид сзади

----------


## Алешина Елена

Вот для прекрасной дамы пояс и подвеска, выполненные в технике макраме.

----------


## Алешина Елена

Приглашаю всех прекрасных дам на чаепитие. Всё (и сервиз, и угощения) выполнено в технике вязания крючком.

----------


## Веда

> 11.reginale_ ПОСТ 237 Золотая рыбка


Голосую за работу Регины.

----------


## волька

Голосую за tanu_sha_ ПОСТ 247 рыбка из монет
Спасибо за поздравления!

----------


## Alenajazz

> 11.reginale_ ПОСТ 237 Золотая рыбка


Голосую за эту работу!!!!!!!!

----------


## Алешина Елена

Отдаю свой голос единственному участнику-мужчине, но вовсе не потому, что он мужчина, а потому, что его работы действительно достойны победы!  :Ok: 
Мне очень понравилась ПОСТ 233 стайка рыб

----------


## орбит

> Подарок 
> для прекрасной дамы


[IMG]http://*********net/1802672.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

и ещё для прекрасной дамы
[IMG]http://*********net/1771952.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

для Вас, мадам!!!!
[IMG]http://*********net/1808819.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

Всем привет!
Голосую за работу
tanu_sha_ ПОСТ 247 рыбка из монет

----------


## reginale

"Кофе со сливками"
[IMG]http://*********net/947814m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/957030m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

Веер для прекрасной дамы
[IMG]http://*********net/1790244m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3000729m.jpg[/IMG]
(за фон простите  :Aga: )

----------


## reginale

Виноград
[IMG]http://*********net/1802535m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

Подарок любительнице кофе
[IMG]http://*********net/1774887m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2970009m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

Маленький соблазн
[IMG]http://*********net/1784102m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2974104m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

"Три в одном"
[IMG]http://*********net/1769785m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

"Нежность"
[IMG]http://*********ru/3014042m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Веда

Регина!!!!  Смотрю и восхищаюсь!
Красота! Восторг души! Наслаждение!

----------


## reginale

> Красота! Восторг души! Наслаждение!


Валерия, спасибо большое!  :flower:  Очень приятно! :Smile3:

----------


## Алешина Елена

> Регина!!!! Смотрю и восхищаюсь!
> Красота! Восторг души! Наслаждение!


Истинные слова! Очень красиво, изысканно с большим  вкусом! Браво!!!

----------


## баба Надя

Всем привет! Думаю любая прекрасная дама была бы рада такому сладкому сердцу.
[IMG]http://*********net/1774678.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

> Всем привет! Думаю любая прекрасная дама была бы рада такому сладкому сердцу.


Да уж, не отказалась бы от такого!!!

----------


## Алешина Елена

> Приглашаю всех прекрасных дам на чаепитие.


Куда-то исчез с радикала мой сервизик. Вот попытаюсь второй раз с другого файлообменника.
[IMG]http://*********ru/2959741.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1772430m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

*Селюня*, обалдеть, какая красотищааааааа!!!!!!!  :Vah:

----------


## tanu_sha

> Куда-то исчез с радикала мой сервизик


А я его вижу :Yes4: . Потом при подсчете голосов объеденю :Yes4:

----------


## reginale

> Истинные слова! Очень красиво, изысканно с большим  вкусом! Браво!!!


Девочки, ну вы меня расхвалили, засмущали! :Blush2:  Мне еще учиться да учиться, чтоб хоть чуток приблизиться к уровню работ девочек с "осинки". Спасибо вам!

----------


## reginale

> А я его вижу.


Я тоже вижу сервизик   :Yes4:  Красота!

----------


## moros

[IMG]http://*********net/1828487m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1813127m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Веда

Для прекрасной дамы в подарок букет из чайных роз. 
Приятного чаепития!

[IMG]http://*********net/1798903m.jpg[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://*********net/1824503m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2976862m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Веда

Цветы для прекрасной дамы. 

[IMG]http://*********ru/3009617m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1806070m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Любаша И.

Всем приветик.А это деревце мы делали вместе с мужем для моей любимой сестрички на 8 марта.
[IMG]http://*********net/1775181.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## баба Надя

Мой подарок даме - прекрасная шляпка -
[IMG]http://*********net/1900011.jpg[/IMG]
Даже две!

----------


## Nechaykat

Моя первая работа в технике свит-дизайн маминой подруге на день рождения (это коробочка для кофе)
[IMG]http://*********net/1844364m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3008345m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Олеч

свечи
[IMG]http://*********net/1868848.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Олеч

и ещё комплектик :Blush2: 
[IMG]http://*********net/1898548.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tanu_sha

Этап шестой
16 августа – 31августа 
Подарок для настоящего мужчины

----------


## Алешина Елена

Ну, начну одаривать настоящих мужчин. Какой настоящий мужчина не мечтает о небе?! Пусть хотя бы на вязаном самолетике сначала полетает.

----------


## Алешина Елена

А потом отправим нашего мужчину в космос на ракете, конечно же вместе с Белкой и Стрелкой. Игрушки пальчиковые.

----------


## Алешина Елена

А если вдруг ракета мужчине покажется маловата, предоставим ему "аппартаменты" побольше.
Эта ракета сплетена из газет.

----------


## Алешина Елена

А чтобы вдали от Земли мужчина не скучал, подарим ему ...земных "женщин" - пусть даже они пальчиковые. Связаны крючком.
Донна Анна - жгучая испанка!

----------


## Алешина Елена

А это Оксана! Конечно же украиночка!



Оксана тоже одарила нашего мужчину - ребеночка родила!!!

----------


## Алешина Елена

А этот подарок для мужчины сплетен из газет.

----------


## tanu_sha

Ура!!!! Выявлен победитель четвертого этапа "Лето - время отпусков. Море-море мир бездонный"! Это Регина-reginale! Поздравляю!!! Гиночка радуй своими работами нас и дальше! Не останавливайся!!! 
01.reginale_ ПОСТ 237 Золотая рыбка 13+40=53 (moros,Веда,Alenajazz,tanu_sha)
02.tanu_sha_ ПОСТ 247 рыбка из монет 12+20=32 (волька,reginale)  
03.moros____ ПОСТ 233 стайка рыб 8+10=18 Селюня   
04.moros____ ПОСТ 235 стайка рыб2 11    
05.reginale_ ПОСТ 241 Финиковая пальма 10    
06.Селюня___ ПОСТ 246 солнышко в рюкзачке 10    
07.moros____ ПОСТ 234 корабль удачи "ФОРТУНА"9    
08.Веда_____ ПОСТ 219 Моя работа 8    
09.reginale_ ПОСТ 238 Морские сокровища 8    
10.Селюня___ ПОСТ 229 алые паруса 7    
11.reginale_ ПОСТ 239 Розовая жемчужинка 7    
12.Селюня___ ПОСТ 245 необычная шляпа 6    
13.Селюня___ ПОСТ 220 декупаж коробки 5    
14.Олеч_____ ПОСТ 227 бокальчики 5    
15.Nechaykat ПОСТ 212 украшение 4    
16.Олеч_____ ПОСТ 228 вторая проба 4    
17.Олеч_____ ПОСТ 242 ещё бокальчики 4    
18.Олеч_____ ПОСТ 226 первые свечи 2

----------


## tanu_sha

Дорогие друзья!!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Не забудте 
проголосовать за работы пятого этапа :Tender: !!!
Alenajazz ______ ??? 
An-na __________ ??? 
IREN77 _________ ??? 
marisha612 _____ ??? 
musa ___________ ??? 
Nechaykat ______ ??? 
reginale _______ ??? 
tanu_sha _______ ??? 
vladiant _______ ??? 
Апкина Ира _____ ??? 
баба Надя ______ ??? 
Валерьевна _____ ??? 
Веда ___________ ??? 
Кудряшкина _____ ??? 
Любаша И. ______ ??? 
МаринаПлотникова ??? 
Олеч____________ ??? 
орбит___________ ??? 
Селюня__________ ??? 
юрик71__________ ??? 
волька__________ ??? 
moros __________ ??? 
ANNA DAN________ ??? 

"Подарок для прекрасной дамы" 
с 251 по 301 пост
ГОЛОСУЕМ!!! :Aga: 

01.ANNA DAN_ ПОСТ 251 Какая же Дама не любит цветы?! 
02.ANNA DAN_ ПОСТ 252 МАКИ 
03.ANNA DAN_ ПОСТ 253 РОЗА 
04.ANNA DAN_ ПОСТ 254 Орхидея 
05.ANNA DAN_ ПОСТ 255 Украшения
06.moros____ ПОСТ 262 Зонт 
07.moros____ ПОСТ 263 Корзина 
08.Селюня___ ПОСТ 265 Вязаная салфетка 
09.Селюня___ ПОСТ 266 Ирландское вязание 
10.Селюня___ ПОСТ 267 Пояс и подвеска 
11.Селюня___ ПОСТ 268 и 289 Сервиз и угощения 
12.орбит____ ПОСТ 273 Подарок для прекрасной дамы 
13.орбит____ ПОСТ 274 Ещё для прекрасной дамы 
14.орбит____ ПОСТ 275 Для Вас, мадам!!!! 
15.reginale_ ПОСТ 277 Кофе со сливками" 
16.reginale_ ПОСТ 278 Веер для прекрасной дамы 
17.reginale_ ПОСТ 279 Виноград 
18.reginale_ ПОСТ 280 Подарок любительнице кофе 
19.reginale_ ПОСТ 281 Маленький соблазн 
20.reginale_ ПОСТ 282 Три в одном
21.reginale_ ПОСТ 283 Нежность
22.баба Надя ПОСТ 287 Сладкому сердцу 
23.moros____ ПОСТ 294 Серебряные розы 
24.Веда_____ ПОСТ 295 Букет из чайных роз 
25.Веда_____ ПОСТ 296 Цветы для прекрасной дамы. 
26.Любаша И. ПОСТ 297 Для моей любимой сестрички 
27.баба Надя ПОСТ 298 Прекрасная шляпка 
28.Nechaykat ПОСТ 299 Коробочка для кофе 
29.Олеч_____ ПОСТ 300 Свечи 
30.Олеч_____ ПОСТ 301 Комплект свечей

----------


## Nechaykat

Голосую за работу moros (Геннадия) пост #263 Корзина.
Всем мастерам и мастерицам [IMG]http://*********ru/3051954.png[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

> Не забудте
> проголосовать за работы пятого этапа


Голосую за работу 268 (она же - 289)



> Сервиз и угощения


 - автор Селюня.

----------


## reginale

> Выявлен победитель четвертого этапа "Лето - время отпусков. Море-море мир бездонный"!


УУУУРРРРАААААА!!!Спасибо, мои хорошие!!! :Tender:  :Yahoo:

----------


## moros

Очень впечатлил сервиз от Селюня, еще больше угощения к нему прилогающиеся. Мой голос за сервиз - пост268.


Регина, поздравляю с победой!!! Твои работы этого достойны!!!

----------


## moros

[IMG]http://*********net/1861140m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## moros

постреляем?
[IMG]http://*********net/1878551m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1849879m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## moros

А может бросим все и в космос?
[IMG]http://*********net/1858070m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1891881m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1867305m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## moros

[IMG]http://*********net/1899048m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

голосую за 



> Селюня___ ПОСТ 268 и 289 Сервиз и угощения

----------


## reginale

Всем привет! Вот и я к вам с подарками с мужским характером. Начну с техники... :Blush2: 
Грузовик VOLVO
[IMG]http://*********net/249099m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/203019m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

VOLVO II
[IMG]http://*********net/855942m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/914329m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

Подарок трактористу
[IMG]http://*********ru/2379086m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2380110m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1894984m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

Антикризис
[IMG]http://*********ru/2472208m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2476304m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

Рог изобилия
[IMG]http://*********net/29551m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/38767m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

Мистер Твистер
[IMG]http://*********ru/3071262m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3068190m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1888840m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

Подарок молодому баскетболисту
[IMG]http://*********net/1878600m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3058974m.jpg[/IMG]

Спасибо всем! :flower:

----------


## Алешина Елена

Регина, вот это полет фантазии!!! Работы авторские? 
А какое замечательное воплощение!

----------


## Nechaykat

> reginale


, скажите, на что вы клеете: на скотч или клеевой пистолет? Я клеила на скотч двухсторонний, то не очень довольна осталась, детали смещаются. Вот мой руль мальчику на день варенья делала
[IMG]http://*********net/1839710m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

> Работы авторские?
> А какое замечательное воплощение!


Спасибо огромное!  :Tender:  "Антикризис" - "стырнечен"... Думаю, редко какую работу на все 100 процентов можно назвать авторской, все равно какие - то детали, идеи подсмотрены, стырнечены...100 процентов только то, что работы сделаны моими ручками... :Blush2:  



> скажите, на что вы клеете: на скотч или клеевой пистолет?


Почти все клею пистолетом.

----------


## Олеч

А я опять не по теме :Blush2: извиняйте  :Meeting: .Просто хочется вам показать,свои старания.
[img]http://*********org/2151755.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/3074249.jpg[/img]

----------


## Веда

> 11.Селюня___ ПОСТ 268 и 289 Сервиз и угощения


 Голосую за эту работу.

----------


## волька

*Гитара*
Выполнена в натуральный размер, вес более 4 кг
[IMG]http://*********ru/3034114m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## волька

*Пушки*
В стволе-коньяк или шампанское, основа для лафета  и колес- коробки с конфетами
[IMG]http://*********org/2153669m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3023874m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## волька

*Карабин для настоящего охотника*
Длина карабина 1,2 метра, вес 4,2 кг =почти соответствует оригиналу
[IMG]http://*********org/2109637m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3076101m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## волька

*Самолет МИГ 25*
[IMG]http://*********org/2140356m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## волька

*Паровоз*

Набор для чая: Внутри баночка чая, шоколадный торт, конфеты, бутылочка бальзама
[IMG]http://*********ru/3049477m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## волька

*Для настоящего гитариста*
"Чтобы в душе была музыка, а в кармане - деньги"
Кофе, корица и немножко шоколада. Размер гитары  примерно 25см

[img]http://*********org/2078976m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********org/2082052m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********org/2092295m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Алешина Елена

*Волька*, Ольга, просто умопомрачительно!!!! Такого я еще нигде не видела!!! А мастер-классы есть? Где можно посмотреть, поучиться?

----------


## волька

*Селюня*, 
Спасибо за теплые слова!
Ответила в личку, чтобы не засорять тему.

----------


## Веда

> Волька, Ольга, просто умопомрачительно!!!! Такого я еще нигде не видела!!! А мастер-классы есть? Где можно посмотреть, поучиться?


Волька, твои работы достойны восхищения!
Присоединяюсь к просьбе: где можно поучиться создавать такую красоту?

----------


## tanu_sha

> где можно поучиться создавать такую красоту?


Как где :Smile3: ? Надо просто полистать темку "Букеты, подарки в "тему", там Оля нам рассказывала по крайней мере о двух своих работах :Yes4: .



> Самолет МИГ 25


и 



> Паровоз


надеюсь Волька и дальше нас будет радовать своими шедеврами. :Tender:

----------


## Алешина Елена

Вот хочу подарить настоящему мужчине такие сердца. Техника исполнения - вышивка лентой.

----------


## волька

*Спасибо всем за теплые отзывы!*

Валерия, загляни в личку.

----------


## орбит

> 11.Селюня___ ПОСТ 268 и 289 Сервиз и угощения


так же голосую за эту работу.

----------


## Алешина Елена

Вот, насмотревшись шедевров мастеров, тоже сваяла подарок настоящему мужчине. И уже подарила!







А это уже в композиции с небольшими (очень!) денежными цветочками

----------


## An-na

голосую №287 Баба Надя

----------


## tanu_sha

Прошу прощение, что задержала результаты и не объявила новую тему своевременно :Blush2: . Сдавала тесты по логистике. И теперь получив пятёрку со спокойной душой и чистой совестью, а так же с огромной радостью сообщаю с огромным отрывом выиграла работа Селюни - Сервиз и угощения. 

Селюня!!!  :flower: 
Поздравляю с победой!!!  :Tender: 
Ждем новых работ и неожиданных решений :Yes4:  :Oj: 

01.Селюня___ ПОСТ 268 и 289 Сервиз и угощения  27 +50= 77 Alenajazz Веда орбит reginale moros
02.moros____ ПОСТ 263 Корзина  12 +10= 22 Nechaykat
03.баба Надя ПОСТ 287 Сладкому сердцу  12 +10= 22 An-na
04.moros____ ПОСТ 262 Зонт  11 +10= 21 tanu_sha
05.reginale_ ПОСТ 282 Три в одном 14 
06.ANNA DAN_ ПОСТ 255 Украшения 12 
07.reginale_ ПОСТ 281 Маленький соблазн  11
08.Веда_____ ПОСТ 295 Букет из чайных роз  11
09.reginale_ ПОСТ 277 Кофе со сливками"  10
10.reginale_ ПОСТ 283 Нежность 10
11.баба Надя ПОСТ 298 Прекрасная шляпка  10
12.орбит____ ПОСТ 274 Ещё для прекрасной дамы  9
13.reginale_ ПОСТ 278 Веер для прекрасной дамы  9   
14.reginale_ ПОСТ 279 Виноград  9
15.reginale_ ПОСТ 280 Подарок любительнице кофе  9
16.Селюня___ ПОСТ 265 Вязаная салфетка  8
17.Селюня___ ПОСТ 267 Пояс и подвеска  8  
18.орбит____ ПОСТ 273 Подарок для прекрасной дамы  8
19.ANNA DAN_ ПОСТ 253 РОЗА  7
20.ANNA DAN_ ПОСТ 254 Орхидея  7
21.moros____ ПОСТ 294 Серебряные розы  7
22.Nechaykat ПОСТ 299 Коробочка для кофе  7
23.Олеч_____ ПОСТ 301 Комплект свечей 7
24.ANNA DAN_ ПОСТ 252 МАКИ  6
25.Селюня___ ПОСТ 266 Ирландское вязание  6
26.орбит____ ПОСТ 275 Для Вас, мадам!!!!  6
27.Веда_____ ПОСТ 296 Цветы для прекрасной дамы.  6
28.Любаша И. ПОСТ 297 Для моей любимой сестрички  5
29.ANNA DAN_ ПОСТ 251 Какая же Дама не любит цветы?!  4
30.Олеч_____ ПОСТ 300 Свечи  3

----------


## tanu_sha

Этап седьмой
1 сентября – 15 сентября - Школьная пора

----------


## tanu_sha

Не забываем голосовать за работы участвовавшие в этапе "Подарок для настоящего мужчины" с 303 по 345 посты :Tender: !!!
01.Селюня____ ПОСТ303 вязаный самолетик
02.Селюня____ ПОСТ304 в космос на ракете
03.Селюня____ ПОСТ305 ракета
04.Селюня____ ПОСТ306 Донна Анна - жгучая испанка!
05.Селюня____ ПОСТ307 Оксана-украиночка!
06.Селюня____ ПОСТ308 подарок для мужчины
07.moros_____ ПОСТ309 дерево
08.moros_____ ПОСТ316 пушка
09.moros_____ ПОСТ317 ракета
10.moros_____ ПОСТ318 сладкий MEN
11.reginale__ ПОСТ320 Грузовик VOLVO
12.reginale__ ПОСТ321 VOLVO II
13.reginale__ ПОСТ322 Подарок трактористу
14.reginale__ ПОСТ323 Антикризис
15.reginale__ ПОСТ324 Рог изобилия
16.reginale__ ПОСТ325 Мистер Твистер
17.reginale__ ПОСТ326 Подарок молодому баскетболисту
18.Nechaykat_ ПОСТ328 руль
19.Олеч______ ПОСТ329 лебединая верность
20.волька____ ПОСТ332 Гитара
21.волька____ ПОСТ333 Пушки
22.волька____ ПОСТ334 Карабин для настоящего охотника
23.волька____ ПОСТ335 Самолет МИГ 25
24.волька____ ПОСТ336 Паровоз
25.волька____ ПОСТ337 Для настоящего гитариста
26.Селюня____ ПОСТ342 сердца- вышивка лентой.
27.Селюня____ ПОСТ345 подарок настоящему мужчине

----------


## Nechaykat

Голосую за работу Вольки - пост #334 Карабин, думаю что это идеальный подарок для мучжины: оружие и сладоти!

----------


## Алешина Елена

Спасибо огромное  участникам конкурса за то, что отметили мой вязаный сервиз!!!  :Smile3:

----------


## Алешина Елена

Отдаю свой голос в мужском подарке *reginale__ ПОСТ322 Подарок трактористу*, хотя понравились и многие другие работы!!!

----------


## tanu_sha

> хотя понравились и многие другие работы!!!


Выбирать все труднее и труднее :Aga:

----------


## An-na

Волька 332 :Ok:

----------


## МаринаПлотникова

Я голосую за *reginale*, стр.22, № 322

----------


## moros

> Голосую за работу Вольки - пост #334 Карабин, думаю что это идеальный подарок для мучжины: оружие и сладоти!



Присоединяюсь, мой голос тоже за карабин.




Селюня, с победой :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## волька

Я голосую за  reginale__ ПОСТ322 Подарок трактористу  :Ok:

----------


## Alenajazz

> 17.reginale__ ПОСТ326 Подарок молодому баскетболисту


*Голосую за эту работу.* 
_Но ещё хотелось бы отметить подарок трактористу (шёпотом)_  :Smile3:

----------


## Веда

Как сложно сделать свой выбор! Все работы достойны восхищения и награды! Но свой голос я отдаю за работу Регины:



> Подарок трактористу


И еще очень хотелось бы отметить работу Вольки Паровоз.

----------


## moros

О, я первый в школьном сезоне... Вот такую парту сделал в подарок для первоклассницы.
[IMG]http://*********org/2235531m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2282634m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/2258058m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2229386m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Наверное, немного далеки мы уже (в силу возраста?) от школьной поры! Никто не торопится выставлять работы.
Вот у меня есть такие наконечники на ручки, чтобы на уроках не скучать!

----------


## Алешина Елена

Работаю инструктором по физкультуре в детсаду, и  у нас тоже есть учебный год!!! Для своих воспитанников связала вот такого персонажа. Знакомьтесь, это Спортик! Он помогает моим дошколятам подружиться с физкультурой!

----------


## reginale

Всем привет! Селюня - поздравляю! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
В этом этапе голосую за



> moros_____ ПОСТ318 сладкий MEN

----------


## reginale

На школьную тему работка единственная:
_Палитра_
[IMG]http://*********net/549220m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

Эти розы были сделаны к 1 сентября, поэтому прописываю их к школьному этапу :Derisive: 
*Розы*
[IMG]http://*********ru/3130488m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2251980m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tanu_sha

УУУУУУУУУУХ!!! Лед тронулся!!! А то я уже с ужасом думала, что ничего нет, и этап будет совсем пустой. Но начало положено! Ура товарищи!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Алешина Елена

> Всем привет! Селюня - поздравляю!


Спасибо, Регина!!!

----------


## Алешина Елена

Вот для школьника связала такой чехол для сотового телефона

----------


## ANNA DAN

Ой-ой-ой! Готовилась к объезду и пропустила предыдущий этап конкурса! Выставляю просто для просмотра.
[IMG]http://*********net/1967248m.jpg[/IMG]
Для нового этапа выставлю позже - еще в работе.

----------


## Веда

Школьная пора... 
Надеюсь, что еще успею воплотить школьную тему в своем творчестве и принять участие в конкурсе.
А пока школьное вдохновение гуляет, заставляя меня грустить, предложу те работы, что уже сделаны. 
1 сентября всем учителям дарят букеты цветов. Вот и я постаралась. 

[IMG]http://*********net/1975476m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1981620m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1978548m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Веда

Букеты разные нужны, букеты разные важны...

[IMG]http://*********net/2010295m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/2007223m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Веда

И еще один букетик в вазочке. Подарок Учителю и первоклассникам на 1 сентября.

[IMG]http://*********net/2002103m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1999031m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ANNA DAN

Маракасы для музыкальных занятий из коробочек от чупа-чупсов с сюрпризом.
[IMG]http://*********net/2018360m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Предлагаю для школьников такой пенал-клоун. Внутри - футляр, в который легко помещаются ручки, каранадши и линейка, а в карманы - точилка, ластик. С таким клоуном можно не только хорошо учиться, но и замечательно поиграть!

----------


## орбит

> 10.moros_____ ПОСТ318 сладкий MEN


голосую!!!!

----------


## Анжелик

всем привет! чтобы поддержать  этот этап конкурса сейчас перерыла все старые фотки..вот одну работу свою нашла..делала в класс для своей дочки.не судите строго..материал-живые цветы

----------


## reginale

Дорогие наши педагоги!
В этот праздник — День учителей —
Позабудьте все свои тревоги
И на мир смотрите веселей.
Вы для нас всегда источник света,
И ребята все, как сговорясь,
Вам несут красивые букеты... :flower: 

[IMG]http://*********org/2318821m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3145255m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2307557m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3137063m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## АннаМария

Несколько часов назад узнала про конкурс. Вспомнила, что есть работка на школьную тему. Правда, получается, что я чуток припозднилась... Ну, если что не так - то пусть эта работка будет внеконкурсной  :Derisive: 

"По морям знаний".

[IMG]http://*********ru/3144311m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********ru/3145335m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3121783m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Веда

Все работы хороши и достойны восхищения, а мастерство их создателей достойно уважения! 
Правила конкурса определяют рамки каждого этапа. Но, если я имею право высказать свою точку зрения, то прошу включить работу 



> "По морям знаний".


 в качестве участвующей в конкурсе на этапе: "Школьная пора". 
Прекрасная работа!

----------


## tanu_sha

> Но, если я имею право высказать свою точку зрения, то прошу включить работу


Веда :Ok: , не такие же у нас строгие рамки  :Aga:  тем более об окончании этапа не было объявлено. И работа конечно же участвует в конкурсе :Tender:

----------


## tanu_sha

А теперь, с огромной радостью  :Yes4:  хочу поздравить нашу милую Регину с очередной, заслуженной победой :Tender: !!! Гиночка, я очень рада за тебя :flower: 01.reginale__ ПОСТ322 Подарок трактористу  10+40= 50 Селюня МаринаПлотникова волька Веда
02.волька____ ПОСТ334 Карабин для настоящего охотника  8+30= 38 Nechaykat moros tanu_sha
03.moros_____ ПОСТ318 сладкий MEN  9+20= 29 reginale Орбит
04.reginale__ ПОСТ326 Подарок молодому баскетболисту 11+10= 21 Alenajazz
05.волька____ ПОСТ332 Гитара  10+10 20 An-na 
06.волька____ ПОСТ336 Паровоз  10 
07.Селюня____ ПОСТ308 подарок для мужчины  9 
08.moros_____ ПОСТ317 ракета  9 
09.moros_____ ПОСТ309 дерево  8 
10.moros_____ ПОСТ316 пушка  8 
11.reginale__ ПОСТ321 VOLVO II  8 
12.reginale__ ПОСТ324 Рог изобилия  8 
13.волька____ ПОСТ333 Пушки  8 
14.волька____ ПОСТ337 Для настоящего гитариста  8 
15.reginale__ ПОСТ320 Грузовик VOLVO  7 
16.Селюня____ ПОСТ305 ракета  6 
17.reginale__ ПОСТ323 Антикризис  6 
18.reginale__ ПОСТ325 Мистер Твистер  6 
19.Селюня____ ПОСТ345 подарок настоящему мужчине  6 
20.волька____ ПОСТ335 Самолет МИГ 25  5 
21.Селюня____ ПОСТ342 сердца- вышивка лентой.  5 
22.Селюня____ ПОСТ307 Оксана-украиночка!  4 
23.Nechaykat_ ПОСТ328 руль  4 
24.Олеч______ ПОСТ329 лебединая верность  4 
25.Селюня____ ПОСТ303 вязаный самолетик  3 
26.Селюня____ ПОСТ306 Донна Анна - жгучая испанка!  3 
27.Селюня____ ПОСТ304 в космос на ракете  2

----------


## tanu_sha

Этап восьмой
16  – 30 сентября 
Ах, эта 
свадьба, свадьба, свадьба

----------


## tanu_sha

Не забываем голосовать за прошедший этап "Школьная пора"
01 ПОСТ360 moros Парта
02 ПОСТ361 Селюня _ Чтобы на уроках не скучать
03 ПОСТ362 Селюня _ Спортик
04 ПОСТ364 reginale Палитра
05 ПОСТ365 reginale Розы
06 ПОСТ368 Селюня _ Чехол для сотового телефона
07 ПОСТ370 Веда ___ Букеты цветов учителям 
08 ПОСТ371 Веда ___ Букеты разные нужны, букеты разные важны...
09 ПОСТ372 Веда ___ Учителю и первоклассникам
10 ПОСТ373 ANNA DAN Маракасы
11 ПОСТ374 Селюня _ Пенал-клоун.
12 ПОСТ376 Анжелик _Живые цветы
13 ПОСТ377 reginale С Днем учителя!
14 ПОСТ378 АннаМария По морям знаний
Как видите работ немного :Yes4: . Надеюсь со свадьбами будет веселее :Grin:

----------


## Веда

Регина, поздравляю! 
Прими мои бурные и нескончаемые аплодисменты!

На этапе "Школьная пора" голосую за работу 



> ПОСТ378 АннаМария По морям знаний


И еще очень бы хотелось отметить работу  12 ПОСТ376 Анжелик _Живые цветы. Идея замечательная и материал, в котором она воплощена.
Жаль, что нужно голосовать только за одну работу.

----------


## Alenajazz

> 12 ПОСТ376 Анжелик _Живые цветы


Голосую за этот пост

----------


## tanu_sha

> Жаль, что нужно голосовать только за одну работу.


А меня предложение :Blush2: . Конкурc уже перевалил за половину. И уже видны плюсы и минусы происходящего  :Yes4: , давайте обсудим некоторые моменты. 
1. Нужен ли подобный конкурс?
2. Какие правила вы бы изменили, какие нет, как бы изменили?
3. Что нравится, что не нравится.
4. Какую систему голосования предложили бы вы?
5. Какие темы вы могли бы предложить?
Если вы не против. Я сразу же отвечу на вопросы, со своей точки зрения. 
*1.Нужен ли подобный конкурс?*Считаю, что нужен. Тема подарков оживает в период с декабря по март, когда идут чередой праздники Новый год, 23 февраля и 8 марта. А дальше тишина. К тому же я познакомилась с новыми мастерицами и их работами. Считаю - это большой плюс
*2. Какие правила вы бы изменили, какие нет, как бы изменили?
3. Что нравится, что не нравится?* вопрос осталю без ответа. Правила придумала я, не мне их судить - ВАМ :Yes4: 
*4. Какую систему голосования предложили бы вы?*
Я думаю что минимум 3 работы должны участвовать в голосовании мастеров (очень трудно выбирать лучшее из лучших). Первое место +15, второе место +10, третье место +5
*5. Какие темы вы могли бы предложить?*
Новых тем я не придумала. Но вижу что тема "школьная пора" была близка к провалу. Благодорю всех участников, за присланные работы. :Tender:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Я думаю что минимум 3 работы должны участвовать в голосовании мастеров (очень трудно выбирать лучшее из лучших). Первое место +15, второе место +10, третье место +5


Согласна.

----------


## moros

> Регина, поздравляю!
> Прими мои бурные и нескончаемые аплодисменты!


И я присоединяюсь, Регина, к этим аплодисментам[IMG]http://*********org/2299032.gif[/IMG]

По поводу школьной темы: очень понравился корабль от Марианны и живые цветы(композиция) от Анжелик, но голос все таки отдам за работу Регины ПОСТ64-ПАЛИТРА, т.к. считаю что она ближе к теме школа.

----------


## Алешина Елена

Регина, поздравляю с достойной победой!!! :Yahoo: 

Самой близкой к теме школьной поры, по моему мнению, 01 ПОСТ360 moros Парта, за нее и отдаю свой голос.

А по поводу изменения правил - я бы сделала конкурс анонимным. Оценивались бы именно работы, а не авторы. После завершения этапа конкурса всем было бы очень интересно узнать победителя. Конечно, организаторам дополнительная нагрузка по обработке материала, зато объективность была бы на 100%!!!

----------


## reginale

Ребятки, спасибо вам огромное!!! :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender: 




> Надеюсь со свадьбами будет веселее


Думаю, будет веселее  :Taunt:

----------


## reginale

> Оценивались бы именно работы, а не авторы. После завершения этапа конкурса всем было бы очень интересно узнать победителя.


А если работы уже выставлялись в теме "Букеты, подарки в тему"? Ведь на конкурс идут и "старенькие" работы...

----------


## tanu_sha

> А по поводу изменения правил - я бы сделала конкурс анонимным. Оценивались бы именно работы, а не авторы.


Опыт показывает, что не все так просто :Yes4: . И анонимная ли работа или нет, это зачастую не имеет никакого значения. Печальный опыт. Именно поэтому мастера, а не случайно зашедшие в тему люди, имеют привилегию  на выбор лучшей работы. Селюня, Спасибо за совет :Tender: . Вопрос об анонимности конкурса будет вынесен на голосование. И как знать может быть следующий конкурс будет именно таким :flower:

----------


## tanu_sha

> А если работы уже выставлялись в теме "Букеты, подарки в тему"? Ведь на конкурс идут и "старенькие" работы...


Да, Регина, правила не поменялись - любую работу, старую или новую :Tender:

----------


## Алешина Елена

> И анонимная ли работа или нет, это зачастую не имеет никакого значения


Соглашусь, но лишь отчасти. Конечно, мастерски сделанная работа будет достойно оценена в любом случае. Но согласитесь, что знакомое имя автора добавляет дополнительные бонусы (по крайней мере, так часто происходит в моем сознании, это честно)

----------


## tanu_sha

> знакомое имя автора


Селюнь, так все авторы уже знакомы :Tender:  и любимы :Yes4: .
А вопрос об анонимности работ буден вынесен на голосовсание, после окончания этого конкурса. Соберем все плюсы минусы и обсудим, и наверное следущий конкурс будет лучше :Blush2:  если конечно подобные конкурсы нужны :Derisive:

----------


## reginale

> Да, Регина, правила не поменялись - любую работу, старую или новую


Танюша, я имела ввиду что анонимности уже не будет, если выставить ту работу, которая когда-то была в другой теме показана...




> Но согласитесь, что знакомое имя автора добавляет дополнительные бонусы (по крайней мере, так часто происходит в моем сознании, это честно)


А я при голосование смотрю только на саму работу и не важно кто автор :Aga:

----------


## Алешина Елена

В любом случае, есть плюсы и минусы у каждого способа просмотра и голосования.
Самое главное - возможность посмотреть работы Мастеров и искренне повосхищаться ими!!! Что-то взять для себя на заметку, а о чем-то сожалеть, что тебе конкретно такое не подвластно... Хотя кто знает, ведь под руководством мастеров все возможно!




> если конечно подобные конкурсы нужны


Конечно, нужны!!! Это так интересно и захватывающе!!! Познавательно, красиво!!!

----------


## tanu_sha

> Танюша, я имела ввиду что анонимности уже не будет, если выставить ту работу, которая когда-то была в другой теме показана...


Так как мы говорим о конкурсах вообще, то конечно старую работу на анонимный конкурс не выставишь. Сразу же многие узнают автора. Но если конкурс будет приурочен к такому событию как, допустим, новый год, то каждый из нас все равно что-то творит на этот замечательный праздник. Так что может и получится. Но на такой марафон как этот анонимность конечно не подойдет, либо не найдется такое количество работ, либо основная темка "подарки-конфеты" затихнет не только на летний период, но и на пиковый новогдне-февральско-мартовский, а мне, честно говоря не хотелось бы чтобы это произошло. Еще, в том что участник сам выставляет работы, я считаю, есть и огромный плюс. Он в том, что как только выставляется изумительная работа, участнику сразу же говорят комплименты. От этого я думаю всем только приятно и хорошо. :Yes4:

----------


## reginale

> что тебе конкретно такое не подвластно...


Леночка, я думаю, что главное было бы желание и терпение, и тогда все получится!Правда ведь?Глаза боятся, а руки делают...




> есть и огромный плюс. Он в том, что как только выставляется изумительная работа, участнику сразу же говорят комплименты. От этого я думаю всем только приятно и хорошо


Это точно, особенно касается тех, кто слишком к своим работам "придирается" (это я о себе) :Aga:

----------


## tanu_sha

> Правда ведь?Глаза боятся, а руки делают...


Правда  :Yes4: 

Люди, а где свадебные конкурсные работы? Вы меня пугаете :Vah:

----------


## reginale

> Люди, а где свадебные конкурсные работы? Вы меня пугаете


Думаю, все ждут кто будет первым :Vah: 
Тогда я начну этот этап... принимайте...
Свадебный тортик
[IMG]http://*********org/2309206m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2296918m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3195145m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

Свадьба в розовом...
[IMG]http://*********ru/3196169m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2327657m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2330729m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

*"ВИКТОРИЯ"*
[IMG]http://*********ru/3177737m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2311273m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2315369m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3165449m.jpg[/IMG]
(размер 70*20*50)

----------


## reginale

_Свадебный круиз_
[IMG]http://*********ru/3162377m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2353256m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2354280m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3154185m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

_ОЧАРОВАНИЕ_
[IMG]http://*********org/2321512m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3145993m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3158281m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3189000m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

[IMG]http://*********ru/3204363m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3173640m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2355307m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

[IMG]http://*********org/2320491m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2322539m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3185931m.jpg[/IMG]

Всем  большое спасибо! :flower:

----------


## волька

*Региночка!*

Поздравляю с победой! Рада, что именно эта твоя работа победила(моя любимица  :Tender: )

*Танюша!*

Думаю ты написала все правильно: коней на переправе не меняют, и менять условия этого конкурса уже не стоит.
 Если некоторые люди при голосовании на конкурсах, просят проголосовать за их работу= по дружбе, указав № своей работы, то  тут никакая  анонимность не поможет, а такое встречается на многих форумах.  :Blush2: 
Селюня, Анонимный конкурс можно приурочить к Н.году, только заранее объявить все условия, техники работ, тогда и подготовиться можно без запарки и работы будут

*Голосую за работу Селюни пост #362*




> Для своих воспитанников связала вот такого персонажа. Знакомьтесь, это Спортик! Он помогает моим дошколятам подружиться с физкультурой!


 Спортик такой позитивный и солнечный!


 И очень нравится работа ПОСТ378 АннаМария По морям знаний

----------


## tanu_sha

Посмотрела вновь наше расписание



> 16 ноября – 30 ноября - Новый год к нам мчится





> Селюня, Анонимный конкурс можно приурочить к Н.году, только заранее объявить все условия, техники работ, тогда и подготовиться можно без запарки и работы будут


И вот что думаю. Может быть правда попробовать провести новый конкурс? Здесь на конкурсе "Сладкий календарь" выставим работы для нового года, которые выставлялись и раньше, тем более, что этот конкрс заканчивается 30 ноября и для новых поделок к празднику еще рановато - до нового года практически еще месяц. Предлагаю устроить Новогодний конкурс новых работ. Который пройдет допустим на католическое рождество 25 декабря и закончится 13 января на старый новый год. То есть работы анонимно будут выложены 25 декабря, а 13 января выявим победителя? Осталось определить 



> все условия, техники работ


ну и как вам мое предложение? :Blush2: 

Жду ваших ответов :Tender:  и работ на тему свадьба  :Taunt:

----------


## An-na

Селюня №362 :Ok:

----------


## волька

*Лебеди*

Ну почему же мы не птицы…
Ведь нам у них бы поучиться…
На пару лебедей посмотришь,
Так редко в них людей находишь…
Они любовью вдохновляют
И силой чувства поражают,
Единожды, друг друга встретив,
Не осквернят сердечный трепет.
Не могут жить они не в паре,
О чувствах лебедей, слыхали?
У них любви бы поучиться,
Чтоб двум сердцам не разлучится…
[IMG]http://*********ru/3159328m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3208483m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2316204m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## волька

*Жемчужная свадьба*

Работа сделана для друзей-пары, которые 20 лет "в одной упряжке", вырастили сына,  вместе работают, но сохранили нежность и теплоту, поэтому такая работа и цвета

Они не люди, но какая стать,
Какая нежность, преданность друг другу.
Их чувство невозможно передать,
Оно подобно истинному Чуду!

[IMG]http://*********ru/3167522m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2353057m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3149090m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Вот такие голуби для одной замечательной супружеской пары 

[IMG]http://*********org/2316218m.jpg[/IMG]
А к юбилею свадьбы голуби преобразились!

[IMG]http://*********ru/3165499m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ANNA DAN

Извините, что опять поздно выставляю (к школьной теме). Но уж очень забавная штучка получилась. Подставка для ручек и карандашей. Только сегодня доделала. Для просмотра.
[IMG]http://*********net/2029231m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Вот таких зайцев-неразлучников сшила для друзей на день свадьбы.
Они боками сшиты между собой, что и говорит об их неразлучности. В руках у зайчихи - птичка, которая олицетворяет ребенка, а в руках у зайца - домик, что характеризует его как хозяина семьи и дома.

[IMG]http://*********ru/3196218m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2298813m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Вот такая подушка в виде влюбленных котиков была подарена на день свадьбы любимым соседям

[IMG]http://*********ru/3169594m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

А как вам такая сладкая парочка из соленого теста? Тоже подарена на очередной деь свадьбы друзьям

[IMG]http://*********org/2329535m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3151162m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ANNA DAN

Подарок для любимой сестрички на свадьбу. Композиция "Нежность".
[IMG]http://*********net/1979042m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ANNA DAN

Веточка цветущей яблони "Невеста".
[IMG]http://*********net/2026149m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ANNA DAN

"ЛЮБОВЬ"!
[IMG]http://*********net/1972898m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## АннаМария

Свадебное дерево "Мелодия любви"

[IMG]http://*********ru/3176772m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3177796m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3174724m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## АннаМария

*Букет невесты*

С обреченностью девы юной
Осень срезала листьев бретельки…
Подвенечный наряд вьюжный
Примеряет…вдевая в петельки
Крики птиц, потерявших стаю,
Или сердца осколки… скОльких
Душ, (впрочем, кто считает )
Заодно и свою с полки
Я смахну, что лежать пылью?!
Безразличным холодным жестом
Серебристую в снег рябину-
Осень бросит - букет невесты… 


[IMG]http://*********ru/3156292m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3198279m.jpg[/IMG]



*Букет-дублёр*

Невеста-озорница подбросила букет.
Поймаешь – выйдешь замуж, не сможешь, значит, нет!
Не хочешь одиноко заветной свадьбы ждать?
Тогда букет невесты должна лишь ты поймать.
Не стой же отрешенно, мечтая о любви.
Тяни к букету руки. Уже летит – лови!

[IMG]http://*********ru/3204423m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3197255m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Вот таких свадебных зайчиков подарила я  молодоженам - на свадьбу дочери подруги.

[IMG]http://*********ru/3165521m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Веда

Какая красота! Смотрю и наслаждаюсь! Золотые руки у наших мастериц!

----------


## волька

Столько красивых работ и такие разные техники. Праздник удался!

----------


## moros

[IMG]http://*********net/2006539m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1979915m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## moros

[IMG]http://*********net/1995274m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1973770m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

Всем привет. Забыла проголосовать. Голосую за



> ПОСТ378 АннаМария По морям знаний

----------


## АннаМария

"Хунча" - свадебная корзина-подарок новобрачным на армянской свадьбе. Корзина заполняется фруктами, конфетами, алкоголем и пр. подношениями. Диаметр данной корзины 65 см.

[IMG]http://*********ru/3182768m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3157168m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3147952m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/3207347m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3202227m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## волька

*Марьяна!*

"Хунча"  Просто супер!!!!!  :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:

----------


## Веда

Какие работы! Какие мастера!
И, все-таки, я решила принять участие в этом этапе.

Свадебный букет из конфет Raffaello в разных вариациях.
[IMG]http://*********net/2039786m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/2088941m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/2093037m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********net/2078701m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/2069485m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/2057197m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/2062317m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Веда

Свадебный торт из конфет.

[IMG]http://*********net/2090988m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/2083820m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Веда

Сладкий свадебный букет и бутоньерка.

[IMG]http://*********net/2074604m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/2068460m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Возможно, это мое творение будет вне конкурса, но не удержалась, чтобы не показать мой тортик, приготовленный на нашу с мужем серебряную свадьбу.
[IMG]http://*********ru/3173581m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tanu_sha

> Возможно, это мое творение будет вне конкурса, но не удержалась, чтобы не показать мой тортик,


А в соседней темке "100 рецептов для друзей" как раз затишье. Вот там то как раз это творение не будет "вне конкурса"

----------


## волька

*СВАДЬБА В ГОЛУБОМ*

Сегодня звездный день у Вас,
Примите наши пожеланья, 
Как не тускнеющий алмаз,
Пусть он живет в воспоминаньях!

Желанья наши все не счесть:
Здоровья, радости, богатства,
Но всех важнее-это честь
Всю жизнь ЖЕНОЙ и МУЖЕМ зваться!

[IMG]http://*********net/2043652m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/2051844m.jpg[/IMG]

Высота фигурки 25 см

----------


## АннаМария

Решила поддержать конкурсную  темку. Благо есть что из запасников вытащить )))).

*Лебеди*

[IMG]http://*********su/9329m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/59504m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## АннаМария

Свадебное дерево *"Жених и невеста"*

[IMG]http://*********su/63600m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/62576m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/50288m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## АннаМария

*Свадебный корабль*

[IMG]http://*********su/42096m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/43120m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/53360m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## АннаМария

*Свадебный рог изобилия*

[IMG]http://*********su/46192m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/35952m.jpg[/IMG]

И естественное пожелание молодым завести побольше "киндер-сюрпризов" ))):

[IMG]http://*********su/40048m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## АннаМария

*Композиция для украшения стола молодых*

[IMG]http://*********su/38000m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/27760m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## АннаМария

*Фруктовая пирамида для свадебного стола*

[IMG]http://*********su/28784m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## АннаМария

Как писала одна наша российская императрица немецкого происхождения ИСЧО один *"Кораблик любви"*

[IMG]http://*********su/22640m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/20592m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## АннаМария

И у рыб бывают свадьбы... по четвергам наверное...)))

[IMG]http://*********su/10352m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/11376m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/8304m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## АннаМария

Ну, и последнее... Двое, любовь...)))
*"Нежность"*... 
Вышивка лентами.

[IMG]http://*********su/12403m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/45170m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/59506m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/50290m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/42098m.jpg[/IMG]

Вот... реабилитация за долгое отсутствие на форуме )))...

----------


## Алешина Елена

*АннаМария*, все просто  :Vah:  !!!

----------


## АннаМария

*Селюня*, спасибо! И за листики  - всем спасибо!

----------


## moros

[IMG]http://*********su/11190m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/8118m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/59337m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/54217m.jpg[/IMG]

К сожалению фотки не передают ту красоту, какая получилась на самом деле ( да и фотограф я никудышний :Grin: )

----------


## Алешина Елена

Геннадий, беседки чудесные!!! А каркас - из чего и как? Очень интересно?
Все так аккуратно и красиво!!! Браво!
 :Vishenka 34:

----------


## moros

> А каркас - из чего и как? Очень интересно?



Спасибо. Более подробно выложил в теме БУКЕТЫ иЗ КОНФЕТ в очумелых ручках.

----------


## Алешина Елена

> Спасибо. Более подробно выложил в теме БУКЕТЫ иЗ КОНФЕТ в очумелых ручках.


Спасибо, посмотрела, впечатляет!

----------


## svoya

Спасибо всем за ваши работы,долго не могла выйти из темы!!!Чудеса-красота!!!

----------


## tanu_sha

Разрешите представить вам победителя седьмого этапа - "Школьная пора"
 Селюня - Спортик.
 Лена, поздравляю тебя с победой. Твои работы украсили этап. Я просто в восторге от твоих вязанных работ :flower:  1 ПОСТ362 Селюня _ Спортик 9 + 20 волька An-na
 2 ПОСТ378 АннаМария По морям знаний 6+20 Веда, reginale
 3 ПОСТ364 reginale Палитра 7+ 10 moros
 4 ПОСТ376 Анжелик _Живые цветы 6+10 Alenajazz,
 5 ПОСТ368 Селюня _ Чехол для сотового телефона 4+10 tanu_sha
 6 ПОСТ360 moros Парта 10
 7 ПОСТ373 ANNA DAN Маракасы 8
 8 ПОСТ370 Веда ___ Букеты цветов учителям 7
 9 ПОСТ377 reginale С Днем учителя! 6
10 ПОСТ361 Селюня _ Чтобы на уроках не скучать 5
11 ПОСТ371 Веда ___ Букеты разные нужны, букеты разные важны... 5
12 ПОСТ374 Селюня _ Пенал-клоун.5
13 ПОСТ372 Веда ___ Учителю и первоклассникам4
14 ПОСТ365 reginale Розы3

----------


## tanu_sha

Этап девятый
1 октября – 15 октября
Сказочный лес
Надеюсь у каждого найдется что показать. Деревья там,  денежные или конфетные. Может еще что-то найдется на эту тему?

----------


## tanu_sha

Не забываем голосовать за свадебный этап :Yes4: . Ох и трудно тут выбирать победителя придется. Работы великолепны. Но что поделать. Нужно найти лучшую. Удвчи вам!!! :flower: 
01 reginale_ ПОСТ401 Свадебный тортик        
02 reginale_ ПОСТ402 Свадьба в розовом...    
03 reginale_ ПОСТ403 "ВИКТОРИЯ"              
04 reginale_ ПОСТ404 Свадебный круиз         
05 reginale_ ПОСТ405 ОЧАРОВАНИЕ              
06 reginale_ ПОСТ406 Вино любви              
07 reginale_ ПОСТ407 Свадебное торжество     
08 волька___ ПОСТ411 Лебеди                  
09 волька___ ПОСТ412 Жемчужная свадьба       
10 Селюня___ ПОСТ413 Голуби                  
11 Селюня___ ПОСТ415 Зайцы-неразлучники      
12 Селюня___ ПОСТ416 Влюбленные котики       
13 Селюня___ ПОСТ417 Сладкая парочка         
14 ANNA DAN_ ПОСТ418 "Нежность"              
15 ANNA DAN_ ПОСТ419 "Невеста"               
16 ANNA DAN_ ПОСТ420 "ЛЮБОВЬ"                
17 АннаМария ПОСТ421 "Мелодия любви"         
18 АннаМария ПОСТ422 Букет невесты           
19 Селюня___ ПОСТ423 Зайчики                 
20 moros____ ПОСТ426 ОЗЕРО ЛЮБВИ             
21 moros____ ПОСТ427 Серебряная свадьба      
22 АннаМария ПОСТ429 "Хунча"                 
23 Веда_____ ПОСТ431 Raffaello               
24 Веда_____ ПОСТ432 Свадебный торт          
25 Веда_____ ПОСТ433 Сладкий свадебный букет 
26 волька___ ПОСТ436 СВАДЬБА В ГОЛУБОМ       
27 АннаМария ПОСТ437 Лебеди                  
28 АннаМария ПОСТ438 "Жених и невеста"       
29 АннаМария ПОСТ439 Свадебный корабль       
30 АннаМария ПОСТ440 Свадебный рог изобилия  
31 АннаМария ПОСТ441 украшение стола         
32 АннаМария ПОСТ442 Фруктовая пирамида      
33 АннаМария ПОСТ443 "Кораблик любви"        
34 АннаМария ПОСТ444 И у рыб бывают свадьбы  
35 АннаМария ПОСТ445 "Нежность"...           
36 moros____ ПОСТ448 СВАДЕБНАЯ БЕСЕДКА

----------


## Алешина Елена

Спасибо, Танюша, за поздравление! 
В свадебной теме, действительно, очень трудно определить лучшего, буду еще внимательнее смотреть, проголосую попозже. :Yes4:

----------


## Веда

> Ох и трудно тут выбирать победителя придется. Работы великолепны. Но что поделать. Нужно найти лучшую.


А может быть стоит выбрать несколько, в порядке исключения? Очень сложно выбрать одну.
Я проголосую чуть позже.

----------


## Веда

Начался этап СКАЗОЧНЫЙ ЛЕС. 
И это замечательно! Хочу поделиться радостью и показать вам, дорогие мастера и мастерицы работу моей дочери, которую она делала на Осеннюю выставку. 
Мы, конечно, ей  помогали не много, особенно ее средний брат старался.Трудно было отказать себе в удовольствии -  поучаствовать в творчестве. Мы вообще любим делать все вместе. Выставляю ее вне конкурса, просто тема созвучна работе.

*Колючий мой осенний друг.*

[IMG]http://*********su/99930m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/96858m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/83546m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tanu_sha

> А может быть стоит выбрать несколько, в порядке исключения?


Давайте в виде исключения. Выберите 3 работы. Я просто сама в большом затруднении, поэтому могу понять вас. Даже 3 работы будет трудно выбрать. Значит так, специально для свадебного этапа правила глолсования меняются: Голосование за работы 
1 место-15 баллов, 
2 место - 10 баллов, 
3 место -5 баллов. 
Но тем не менее победит всего лишь одна работа. Желаю вам Удачи .... и победы! :Aga:

----------


## tanu_sha

Кто-нибудь знает куда подевались Орбит и Олеч? Я их давно не вижу. :Meeting:

----------


## tanu_sha

> Выставляю ее вне конкурса,


Почему? Это же так красиво!!!

----------


## Алешина Елена

> работу моей дочери, которую она делала на Осеннюю выставку.


Как здорово, что у творческой мамы подрастает замечательная будущая мастерица! Ежик просто очаровательный!

----------


## moros

> вам победителя седьмого этапа - "Школьная пора"
> Селюня - Спортик.


Лена, поздравляю с победой :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Удачи и неиссякаемой творческой фантазии тебе, МОЛОДЕЦ :flower: 




> Выставляю ее вне конкурса,


А по моему эта работа достойна того, что бы поучаствовать в конкурсе :Ok:

----------


## tanu_sha

> Ежик просто очаровательный!





> А по моему эта работа достойна того, что бы поучаствовать в конкурсе


Никто же не против, того чтоб работа приняла участие в конкурсе? :Derisive:

----------


## Веда

Дорогие мои, спасибо всем вам! 
Если вы сочтете возможным, чтобы работа дочери приняла участие в конкурсе, я буду счастлива и очень рада. 
Конечно, делала больше всех дочка и конкурс  у нее в школе, но это по сути наша семейная работа, потому что руководила творческим процессом я и особенно сложные моменты помогала делать и еще, конечно, помогал средний брат Катюши - ему сложно было отказать себе  в удовольствии поучаствовать в творческом процессе.

----------


## Алешина Елена

> Никто же не против, того чтоб работа приняла участие в конкурсе?


Конечно же, нет! Тем более, что  нужно взращивать достойные творческие "кадры", а то кто ж нас заменит, когда мы состаримся и не сможем орудовать крючком и спицами, или заглохнет фонтан нашей пока неиссякаемой фантазии? :Yahoo:

----------


## Алешина Елена

> Лена, поздравляю с победой Удачи и неиссякаемой творческой фантазии тебе, МОЛОДЕЦ


Спасибо большое!
 А в качестве подтверждения того, что Спортик понравился не только вам, но и деткам в саду, посмотрите фото
[IMG]http://*********su/133495m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Очень трудная тема - "сказочный лес", но попробую выложить работы более/менее подходящие.
Вот такая вышитая картина висит у меня дома над диваном.
[IMG]http://*********su/148531m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Вот такое дерево-яблоню соорудила я для своих воспитанников в детском саду для тренировки метания.
[IMG]http://*********su/145459m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tanu_sha

> для тренировки метания.


*Селюня*, Это как? Это для чего?

----------


## Алешина Елена

Вот такой житель сказочного леса - ёжик! Из пальчикового "Теремка".
[IMG]http://*********su/172082m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/166962m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

> Селюня, Это как? Это для чего?


Таня, это дерево-прилипала. Оно сделано из старого паласа, на него нашиты ленты контактной липучки зеленого цвета. А яблочки связаны, на них нашита липучка красного цвета. Дети кидают яблочки-мячики, которые прилипают к дереву. Обычно даю такую мотивацию: "Наша яблонька без яблок стоит грустная, да и нам хочется покушать вкусных наливных яблочек, давайте украсим нашу яблоньку, для этого нужно очень постараться и хорошо метнуть яблочки в цель - в яблоньку"

----------


## tanu_sha

Здорово как!!! Я поймала себя на мысле, смотря многие твои работы.... Хочу стать сново малой и в садик к тебе попасть. Детям просто сказочно повезло!!! :Tender:

----------


## moros

> Детям просто сказочно повезло!!!


Тань, еще не видя твоего поста- мелькнула та же мысль. Таких профессионалов преданных своему делу и с такой любовью относящихся к нему (в дошкольном образовании) я еще не встречал.  Селюня - ты ГЕРОЙ НАШЕГО ВРЕМЕНИ!!!

----------


## Алешина Елена

> Селюня - ты ГЕРОЙ НАШЕГО ВРЕМЕНИ!!!


Ничего подобного! Нас таких много! Я просто очень люблю детей и творчество. В детском саду - возможность это все соединить!
К сожалению (или к счастью) в тему конкурса не укладывается все, что  делается для детей. Возможно, я соберусь с силами, с духом и у меня немного появится свободного времени и на этом форуме я выставлю свои танцевальные постановки детей на продажу. Вот.
Совсем как в Простоквашино -"а я еще крестиком вышиваю..."

----------


## волька

*Лена,* 
поздравляю с победой Спортика! :Yahoo: 

*Танюшка,* 
спасибо за исключение в выборе!Действительно трудно выбрать, много хороших работ! :Blush2: 

*Валерия*
Ежик  не может быть "вне", он уже  в конкурсе, м мы за него голосуем :Ok:

----------


## Алешина Елена

> Лена, 
> поздравляю с победой Спортика!


Спасибо, Оля!!! :Tender:

----------


## An-na

Селюня 413 :Ok:

----------


## tanu_sha

Хочу напомнить, до окончания голосования осталось несколько дней, впрочем как и до окончания "лесного" этапа. Где? Где ваши сногсшибательные работы??? И где, я вас спрашиваю, оценки за свадебный этап??? :Blink:

----------


## волька

Танюш, выбрать тяжко, вот и тянем резину :Blush2:

----------


## tanu_sha

> Танюш, выбрать тяжко, вот и тянем резину


Я все понимаю, просто напоминаю :Yes4:

----------


## reginale

Голосую
1 место 


> волька___ ПОСТ436 СВАДЬБА В ГОЛУБОМ


2 место 


> АннаМария ПОСТ439 Свадебный корабль


3 место 


> moros____ ПОСТ448 СВАДЕБНАЯ БЕСЕДКА

----------


## reginale

В сказочном лесу сказочные ежики
[IMG]http://*********net/46959m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/265512m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

[IMG]http://*********su/324907m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

В сказочном лесу сказочный замок
[IMG]http://*********net/329310m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/316715m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

[IMG]http://*********su/290091m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/294187m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/270635m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Регина, чудесные работы!!! Особенно понравился замок!

----------


## Алешина Елена

> осталось несколько дней, впрочем как и до окончания "лесного" этапа. Где? Где ваши сногсшибательные работы???


Таня, видимо у многих участников марафона силы на исходе. Погоди немного, скоро появится второе дыхание и будет, я надеюсь, мощный дружный финиш!

----------


## Алешина Елена

Вот мое "свадебное" голосование:
1 место - Свадебная беседка (moros, пост 448)
2 место - Свадебный корабль (АннаМария, пост 439)
3 место - Лебеди (волька, пост 412)

----------


## Алешина Елена

А в моем сказочном лесу есть такая сказочная поляна.

[IMG]http://*********su/273760m.jpg[/IMG]

Это скатерть-шаль, связанная на круговых спицах. Диаметр в самой широкой части - 140 см.
Вот фото рисунка поближе.
[IMG]http://*********su/280931m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Веда

Ох, и трудная это работа - выбрать лучшие работы...
Все работы достойны награды!

Голосую за эти работы:

1. moros____ ПОСТ448 СВАДЕБНАЯ БЕСЕДКА

2. волька___ ПОСТ436 СВАДЬБА В ГОЛУБОМ

3. reginale_ ПОСТ401 Свадебный тортик

----------


## reginale

У меня сегодня родилась еще 1 работка и, на мой взгляд, она подходит к этому этапу конкурса, принимаете?
[IMG]http://*********su/297085m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/303229m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/326769m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## moros

Да уж, задача не из легких, но тем не менее

1место



> АннаМария ПОСТ438 "Жених и невеста"


2место



> волька___ ПОСТ436 СВАДЬБА В ГОЛУБОМ


3место



> Селюня___ ПОСТ413 Голуби

----------


## tanu_sha

Этап десятый
16 октября – 31 октября 
В мире животных

----------


## tanu_sha

Голосуем за работы девятого этапа:
01 ПОСТ458 Веда - Колючий мой осенний друг.
02 ПОСТ468 Селюня - Вышитая картина
03 ПОСТ469 Селюня - Дерево-яблоня
04 ПОСТ471 Селюня - Житель сказочного леса - ёжик
05 ПОСТ483 reginale - В сказочном лесу сказочные ежики
06 ПОСТ484 reginale – Ёжик из сказочного леса
07 ПОСТ485 reginale - В сказочном лесу сказочный замок
08 ПОСТ486 reginale - В сказочном лесу сказочные грибы
09 ПОСТ490 Селюня - Сказочная поляна.
10 ПОСТ492 reginale - Тихий шелест сказочного леса...

----------


## tanu_sha

На днях подсчитаю результаты за свадебный этап. Кто не успел проголосовать - торопитесь!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Алешина Елена

По теме животного мира у меня очень много работ.
Вот такой тигренок появился к году тигра и был подарен двум симпатичным детям - девочке 5 лет и годовалому ребенку (сестренке с братом)
[IMG]http://*********su/337834m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Вот такой кот сделан из соленого теста
[IMG]http://*********su/348067m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Вот такой замечательный лев есть у меня в спотзале для метания с детишками. Сделан из фанеры (спасибо мужу, вырезал электролобзиком), раскрашен. Красная пасть из моего подъюбника, мебельным степлером прикрепленная к пасти льва. Зубы из пластмассовой банки от отбеливателя.
Дети с удовольствием "кормят" льва конфетками-котлетками (кидают мячики ему в пасть).
[IMG]http://*********su/369570m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Вот к году кролика связала такую зайку-очаровашку.
[IMG]http://*********su/363428m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/372647m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/359335m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tanu_sha

от Alenajazz
Кошка Олеся:
[IMG]http://*********ru/2623160.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tanu_sha

от Alenajazz
Кошка Аксинья:
[IMG]http://*********net/1319057.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tanu_sha

от Alenajazz
Кошка Гертруда:
[IMG]http://*********ru/2684603.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1343632.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tanu_sha

от Alenajazz
Кот Аристарх:
[IMG]http://*********ru/2646715.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1360019.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tanu_sha

от Alenajazz*Кошка Ангелина*
[IMG]http://*********org/1893263.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1379445.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tanu_sha

от Alenajazz Кот Мирослав:
[IMG]http://*********org/1881998.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1865614.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

*tanu_sha*,_ спасибо, что не забыла! А я уезжаю чуть позже. И некоторые коты будут подарены нашим форумчанам, с которыми мы встретимся во время нашего путешествия, а некоторые уже раздарены детям - моим танцорам._  :Yes4:

----------


## tanu_sha

> И некоторые коты будут подарены нашим форумчанам, с которыми мы встретимся во время нашего путешествия, а некоторые уже раздарены детям - моим танцорам.


Как хорошо что есть форум :Tender: . Теперь во многих местечках земного шара я нашла тут друзей :Yes4: . И тоже иногда - как только получается дарю им свои работы. Например бутылочка которая была выставлена на первом этапе конкурса уехала в Петропавловск организаторам встречи  :Yes4:

----------


## волька

Выбирать было как-то очень тяжко, много красивых букетов, вязание, вышивка, корзина, спасибо всем за такую красоту!
1 -#439 Свадебный корабль
2-#404Свадебный круиз
3-#448СВАДЕБНАЯ БЕСЕДКА


Танюша, очень жду и хочу проголосовать за бутылочку- кошку, выставляй!

----------


## Алешина Елена

Ну что, продолжим "животную" тему?

Вот этот пасхальный зайчик сделан в технике вырезания
[IMG]http://*********su/380770m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

А этот зайчишка обзавелся собственным транспортом - моркомобилем!!!
[IMG]http://*********su/358242m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/345954m.jpg[/IMG]

Очень удобный транспорт, при желании можно подкрепиться и легко подтолкнуть, если вдруг заглох
[IMG]http://*********su/341858m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Лесного жителя ежика моего вы видели в прошлой теме. На самом деле он - обитатель пальчикового театра "Теремок", а там столько всех!!!
Выставляю по одному жителю, т.к. в каждом свой неповторимый характер.
Вот муха-горюха. Она совсем еще маленькая, поэтому у нее на груди - слюнявчик с вишенками.
[IMG]http://*********su/329573m.jpg[/IMG]
Не забывайте, что все жители "Теремка" - пальчиковые игрушки!
[IMG]http://*********su/372580m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

А это Мышка-норушка. Она - страшная модница, поэтому бантик не только на голове, но и на хвостике.
[IMG]http://*********su/352100m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Зайка-побегайка. Он -мечтатель и художник.
[IMG]http://*********su/377703m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Лягушка-квакушка. Она- устроительница "Теремка", блины печет и пироги.
[IMG]http://*********su/357223m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Лисичка-сестричка, модница, кокетка, одетая с шиком и вкусом.
[IMG]http://*********su/376696m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/361336m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Волк, волчишко - серенький трусишка. Получился такой добродушный, что пришлось ему цветок-ромашку подарить.
[IMG]http://*********su/350072m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/343928m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Мишка косолапый.
[IMG]http://*********su/353147m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Петушок-золотой гребешок.
[IMG]http://*********su/356220m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Вот они все вместе - теремочные жители!!!
[IMG]http://*********su/333692m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## An-na

селюня пост 490 :Yes4:

----------


## An-na

С вашего позволения попробую в этом этапе тоже поучавствовать :Smile3: 
новогодний котик из паеток. С ребенком "сооружали"
[IMG]http://*********su/463128m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## An-na

назову условно "райские птахи"
[IMG]http://*********su/482587m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

*Селюня*,* заяц с моркомобилем - шедевр!!!!*  :Tender:  :Ok:

----------


## Алешина Елена

> Селюня, заяц с моркомобилем - шедевр!!!!


Спасибо  :Aga:

----------


## АннаМария

Всем привет!
Была в отъзде... голосование в свадебном конкрсе уже закончено? Я не успела? Мне вот сегодня сон снился, что я не успела на отплывающий корабль... Но результатов голосования вроде не вижу... Поэтому можно Щас проголосЮ? Дело модератора - добавлять ли мой голос к результатам. Правда, было непросто определить лидера... И сейчас не уверена, что смогу оценить работы по достоинству - много хороших работ!  Голосую здесь впервые... если не правильно что-то делаю - поправьте, пожалуйста. Вот моё мнение:

*1 место*  09 волька___ ПОСТ412 Жемчужная свадьба 
*2 место* 26 волька___ ПОСТ436 СВАДЬБА В ГОЛУБОМ 
*3 место* 13 Селюня___ ПОСТ417 Сладкая парочка 

Также хочу отметить работы * reginale* - аккуратно, эстетично, словом - умничка! Еще мне понравилась работа * Веды*, ПОСТ433 Сладкий свадебный букет.

Всем участникам большое спасибо!

----------


## tanu_sha

> Я не успела?


Да успела-успела :Taunt:  я еще не подсчитала :Blush2:

----------


## АннаМария

Тань, мож я еще и в предыдущем конкурсе успею поучаствовать? Про сказочный лес... (краснею от  своей наглости...) Ну и в текущий этап Щас выложу работки ))).

----------


## АннаМария

Работы на тему "В мире животных". 

1. Золотая рыбка.

[IMG]http://*********su/483155m.jpg[/IMG]

2. Черепашка.

[IMG]http://*********su/514901m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/493397m.jpg[/IMG]

3. Ёжик (посвящается *вольке* ;) )

[IMG]http://*********su/475989m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/461653m.jpg[/IMG]

4. "Есть контакт! или... Здесь наши не пролетали?"

[IMG]http://*********su/484183m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/459607m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/513878m.jpg[/IMG]

А это, возможно, "ихНИЕ" ))). Во всяком случае, тоже зелёные )))... бананы лопают что ли...

[IMG]http://*********su/498518m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tanu_sha

> Работы на тему "В мире животных".


Марианна, ну ты даешь :Blush2: !!!! А как мы голосовать то будем :Blink: ? Оптом? Все такое красивенькое :Tender: . Может разобъешь по отдельным постам? :Taunt:

----------


## АннаМария

Да, я что-то не подумала... Сейчас разобью. Извините, что меня так много сейчас будет... 

Золотая рыбка.

[IMG]http://*********su/471909m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## АннаМария

Черепашка.

[IMG]http://*********su/492388m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/491364m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## АннаМария

Ёжик (посвящается вольке ;) )

[IMG]http://*********su/473956m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## АннаМария

"Есть контакт! или... Здесь наши не пролетали?"

[IMG]http://*********su/473959m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## АннаМария

Ну, и очень хочется показать работку, которая была бы уместна в предыдущей теме нашего конкурса "сказочный лес"...  Это дерево родилось благодаря идее, которую подкинула как-то *tanu_sha*. Танечка, Благодарю! 

Денежное дерево из сказочного леса ))) - "Кругленькая сумма"

[IMG]http://*********su/464745m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/504697m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/477049m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tanu_sha

> хочется показать работку, которая была бы уместна в предыдущей теме нашего конкурса "сказочный лес"...


Если за нее будут голомовать почему бы нет? А не будут, так все равно красотень показала :Yes4:

----------


## reginale

Всем приветики!
У меня из мира животных вот такая "коровка", правда, божья... :Yes4: 
[IMG]http://*********su/584993m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/557354m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/557345m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Участники сладкого марафона, куда все запропастились? А тренер -Танюша- ты где???

----------


## tanu_sha

> А тренер -Танюша- ты где???


Какой же я тренер? :Taunt:  
Тут я. У меня просто проблемки были. Ну вроде теперь все в порядке :Yes4:

----------


## Алешина Елена

> Тут я. У меня просто проблемки были.


Танечка, а мы ничем тебе не сможем помочь?

----------


## tanu_sha

Ну что вам сказать, дорогие мои очумелче ручки :Blush2: . Я посчитала итоги свадебного конкурса, и.... теперь знаю, кто победитель :Yes4: . Да, работы этого мастера я очень люблю разглядывать и я рада, что наконец-то он победил в нашем нешуточном конкурсе. 
Да, Гена, именно ты стал 
победителем свадебного этапа. 
И я от всей души поздравляю тебя с победой в самом сложном (наверно) этапе. И все мы ждем твоих новых работ!!! :flower: 

Итоги свадебного этапа

01 moros____ ПОСТ448 СВАДЕБНАЯ БЕСЕДКА 8 +50= 58 Селюня Веда волька tanu_sha
02 волька___ ПОСТ436 СВАДЬБА В ГОЛУБОМ 8 +40= 48 АннаМария Веда moros tanu_sha
03 АннаМария ПОСТ439 Свадебный корабль 8 +25= 33 Селюня волька
04 волька___ ПОСТ412 Жемчужная свадьба 8 +20= 28 Селюня АннаМария
05 Селюня___ ПОСТ413 Голуби 7 +20= 27 moros An-na
06 reginale_ ПОСТ404 Свадебный круиз 7 +15= 22 волька 
07 АннаМария ПОСТ438 "Жених и невеста" 6 +15= 21 moros
08 reginale_ ПОСТ407 Свадебное торжество 8 +5= 13 tanu_sha
09 Селюня___ ПОСТ417 Сладкая парочка 8 +5= 13 АннаМария
10 reginale_ ПОСТ401 Свадебный тортик 6 +5= 11 Веда
11 АннаМария ПОСТ429 "Хунча" 11 
12 moros____ ПОСТ427 Серебряная свадьба 10 
13 АннаМария ПОСТ444 И у рыб бывают свадьбы 10 
14 reginale_ ПОСТ406 Вино любви 8 
15 волька___ ПОСТ411 Лебеди 8 
16 Селюня___ ПОСТ415 Зайцы-неразлучники 8 
17 АннаМария ПОСТ421 "Мелодия любви" 8 
18 АннаМария ПОСТ422 Букет невесты 8 
19 Селюня___ ПОСТ423 Зайчики 8 
20 АннаМария ПОСТ443 "Кораблик любви" 8 
21 reginale_ ПОСТ403 "ВИКТОРИЯ" 7 
22 Селюня___ ПОСТ416 Влюбленные котики 7 
23 moros____ ПОСТ426 ОЗЕРО ЛЮБВИ 7 
24 АннаМария ПОСТ437 Лебеди 7 
25 АннаМария ПОСТ440 Свадебный рог изобилия 7 
26 АннаМария ПОСТ441 украшение стола 7 
27 reginale_ ПОСТ402 Свадьба в розовом... 6 
28 Веда_____ ПОСТ431 Raffaello 6 
29 reginale_ ПОСТ405 ОЧАРОВАНИЕ 5 
30 ANNA DAN_ ПОСТ418 "Нежность" 5 
31 ANNA DAN_ ПОСТ419 "Невеста" 5 
32 АннаМария ПОСТ445 "Нежность"... 5 
33 ANNA DAN_ ПОСТ420 "ЛЮБОВЬ" 4 
34 Веда_____ ПОСТ432 Свадебный торт 4 
35 АннаМария ПОСТ442 Фруктовая пирамида 4 
36 Веда_____ ПОСТ433 Сладкий свадебный букет 2

----------


## tanu_sha

> Ёжик (посвящается вольке ;) )


А где она сама, очень бы хотелось увидеть ее работы на заданную тему. И ведь ей есть, что показать. 



> Танечка, а мы ничем тебе не сможем помочь?


Леночка, спасибо за отзывчивость :Tender: ...В общем-то уже все в порядке. Просто жизнь идет, и наши родные и любимые стареют. К счастью на этот раз все обошлось. Я сейчас говорю о своей бабушке, ей 85 и я надеюсь, что ни что не помешает в конце декабря отметить нам ее 86 летие.

----------


## tanu_sha

Люди, у меня к вам 2 вопроса:
 - Где животные?  - Это раз
 - Почему не голосуем за "лес"? - это два
 :Taunt:

----------


## reginale

> Итоги свадебного этапа


Танюша, ты чето намудрила.... Меня забыла присчитать или дописать? :Taunt:  И за "свадебный круиз" мой не 15, а 10 от вольки :Yes4:

----------


## reginale

> Гена, именно ты стал
> победителем свадебного этапа


Геннадий, от всей души с ПОБЕДОЙ тебя!!! :Yes4:  :Ok:

----------


## tanu_sha

> Танюша, ты чето намудрила.... Меня забыла присчитать или дописать? И за "свадебный круиз" мой не 15, а 10 от вольки


Прости :Tender:  :Blush2: .... ты права :Yes4: .... Не так то просто с непривычки считать по новому :Aga: . Да и работ не мало. Исправляю:




> Итоги свадебного этапа
> *01 moros____ ПОСТ448 СВАДЕБНАЯ БЕСЕДКА 8 +55= 63 Селюня Веда волька tanu_sha reginale
> 02 волька___ ПОСТ436 СВАДЬБА В ГОЛУБОМ 8 +55= 63 АннаМария Веда moros tanu_sha reginale*
> 03 АннаМария ПОСТ439 Свадебный корабль 8 +35= 43 Селюня волька reginale
> 04 волька___ ПОСТ412 Жемчужная свадьба 8 +20= 28 Селюня АннаМария
> 05 Селюня___ ПОСТ413 Голуби 7 +20= 27 moros An-na
> 06 reginale_ ПОСТ404 Свадебный круиз 7 +10= 17 волька 
> 07 АннаМария ПОСТ438 "Жених и невеста" 6 +15= 21 moros
> 08 reginale_ ПОСТ407 Свадебное торжество 8 +5= 13 tanu_sha
> ...


И таким образом мы выявляем еще одного победителя - Вольку с "Свадьбой в голубом". Оля, прими мои поздравления :Meeting: .
и там-пам-пам В свадебном этапе 2 победителя!! Гена и Оля. Да удивительный этап получился!!! :Ok:  И прошу прощения, за то что допустила ошибку при подсчете. Надеюсь больше никого не пропустила и не потеряла.

----------


## Алешина Елена

Поздравляю Геннадия с победой!!! Давно пора признать профессионализм мужчины в создании конфетных композиций!

----------


## Alenajazz

> В свадебном этапе 2 победителя!! Гена и Оля.


*Поздравляю победителей!!!!! Уррраа!*

----------


## Nechaykat

> В свадебном этапе 2 победителя!! Гена и Оля.


Поздравляю!!! :Yahoo:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## reginale

> выявляем еще одного победителя - Вольку с "Свадьбой в голубом"


Оля, с победой! Работа очень красивая! :Tender:

----------


## moros

Спасибо девушки! Какой приятный сюрприз на день рождения :Blush2: 


Оля, поздравляю тебя с победой :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## moros

голосую за



> Колючий мой осенний друг.

----------


## Nechaykat

> Какой приятный сюрприз на день рождения


Тогда еще и с днюхой поздравляю!!!
_Наш именинник - нам не ровня,
 Он - парень не простых кровей.
 Геннадий - значит "благородный".
 Видать, потомок королей.

 При появленье друга Гены
 Все женщины должны вставать,
 Мужчины - преклонять колени,
 Военные - салютовать,

 Султаны - предлагать наложниц,
 Банкиры - взятки предлагать,
 А в Академии художеств -
 Его портреты рисовать.

 Но именинник - парень скромный,
 Ему шумиха не нужна.
 Мы просто за его здоровье
 Сегодня выпьем. Но до дна._ :Connie 24:  :flower:

----------


## tanu_sha

> Какой приятный сюрприз на день рождения


Да ладно!!! Вот так этап получился. Сюрприз на сюрпризе :Taunt: 
Гена, поздравляю. Желаю тебе много-много творческих идей, и чтобы мы чаще видели их воплощение в жизнь. Здоровья, удачи, успехов!!! :Tender:

----------


## moros

> - Где животные?


Ой, а птыц можно :Grin: ( я про них забыл)
[IMG]http://*********su/570946m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/531010m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/562757m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/528965m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## moros

[IMG]http://*********su/553543m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/589382m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/581209m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## moros

> Тогда еще и с днюхой поздравляю!!!





> Желаю тебе много-много творческих идей, и чтобы мы чаще видели их воплощение в жизнь. Здоровья, удачи, успехов!!!



Огромное спасибо![IMG]http://s20.******info/41503bc981ddce884a5d7d133d0d75e3.gif[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

Геннадий, присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! С днем рождения! Ты тоже, оказывается, скорпиоша  :Taunt:  :Vah:

----------


## Алешина Елена

Волька, Оля! С достойной победой!!!
Гена!!! С днем рождения!!! Здоровья, творческих свершений и заслуженных побед!

----------


## tanu_sha

Этап одиннадцатый
1 ноября – 15 ноября
Мой любимый подарок.
Сочинение на свободную тему
Всё, что угодно. Покажите работы которые вам нравятся больше всего.  :Tender:

----------


## Алешина Елена

Пока есть немного свободного времени, выставлю работы на этот этап. Я тему этого этапа воспринимаю, как "выставляй, что осталось, за исключением новогоднего"
Начну с грелки на чайник. В предверии приближающейся зимы - актуально. 
Эта грелка-домик названа мной "день и ночь"
[IMG]http://*********su/646607m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/636367m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Это грелка-домик "Подсолнуховая"
Одна сторона [IMG]http://*********su/595407m.jpg[/IMG]
и другая [IMG]http://*********su/637390m.jpg[/IMG]
Обе грелки уже подарены

----------


## Алешина Елена

Всегда мне интересно пробовать свои силы в чем-то новом. Вот в период познания новотворчества родились работы плетения из газетных трубочек.
Вот такой колодец - кашпо для цветов.
[IMG]http://*********su/629185m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/644545m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

А эта птичка - подставка для пасхальных яиц.
[IMG]http://*********su/611777m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Короб, сплетенный из газет, подарен подруге-швее на день рождения для хранения рукодельных принадлежностей.
Вид снаружи
[IMG]http://*********su/641472m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/632256m.jpg[/IMG] 
Вид изнутри
[IMG]http://*********su/627136m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

А эта коробка дополнена еще декупажем.
[IMG]http://*********su/600512m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/593344m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tanu_sha

> Я тему этого этапа воспринимаю, как "выставляй, что осталось, за исключением новогоднего"


Точно подмечено  :Yes4:

----------


## moros

> присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!





> С днем рождения!!!



СПАСИБООО!!!

----------


## moros

[IMG]http://*********su/626836m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/608404m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## moros

[IMG]http://*********su/619671m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/632983m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## moros

[IMG]http://*********su/609430m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/650409m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## moros

[IMG]http://*********su/630953m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## moros

[IMG]http://*********su/606377m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## moros

[IMG]http://*********su/649384m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Гена! Такая красота!!! 
Вам можно "писать" картины ... конфетами.
А от воздушношарикового клоуна я бы не отказалась!

----------


## АннаМария

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ победителей свадебного конкурса!!! *Оля, Гена* - вы лучшие!!!! Молодцы ОЧУМЕЛЬЦЫ! 
*Гена*, с прошедшим днем рождения тебя! Здоровья, денеХ и внучат!!! И всего этого желательно побольше  :Yes4: !!!

----------


## АннаМария

А теперь к текущему конкурсу.
Самые любимые подарки делаются, конечно, самым близким и дорогим нам людям. Покажу несколько таких моих подарков.

Моя мама живет в 250 км от меня. Естественно, что мы ездим друг к другу в гости. В один из её приездов к нам я решила сделать ей тематическую встречу. А что обожают практически все женщины на свете - конечно ЦВЕТЫ! Поэтому и тема у меня обозначилась "Цветочная встреча". Вот такой она была:

- я сделала и подарила маме букетик из альстромерий
[IMG]http://*********su/644317m.jpg[/IMG]

- дома её втречал вот такой весёлый молодой человек и ещё один букетик
[IMG]http://*********su/610525m.jpg[/IMG]

- а угощала я момочку вот такими салатиками
[IMG]http://*********su/596189m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/652508m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/638172m.jpg[/IMG] 

- ну, а на десерт был торт с засахаренными живыми цветами
[IMG]http://*********su/617692m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## moros

> Такая красота!!!





> с прошедшим


Спасибо!!!!! :flower: 




> "Цветочная встреча".


Марианна, красота. Понравился букет из живых цветов, а салатики- аж слюньки потекли.
 А чего кучей опять выставила, а не поврозь :Nono:

----------


## АннаМария

А вот такой подарок я преподнесла своему благоверному на его день  рождения. Он у меня очень любит аквариумных рыбок - холит и лелеит их. Правда, такая любовь к обитателям морских глубин совсем не мешаеть ему трескать сёмгу, осетрину, икру и прочие дары моря ))). 

Тема моего поздравления-подарка, очевидно - была "Морская".
Вот так я украсила  комнату, где отмечался праздник - водоросли,     рыбки, медузы, осьминожки... 
[IMG]http://*********su/644304m.jpg[/IMG]

На столе в зарослях водорослей красовалась наглая русалка, весь вечер бесстыдно подмигивая виновнику торжества.  На морском дне безмолвно хранил свои тайны сундук с сокровищами.. Вокруг осторва "Куриный"  вальяжно качались на прибрежных волнах яхты и парусники местных олигархов...
[IMG]http://*********su/595156m.jpg[/IMG]

Шаланды же, полные кефали, уже держали курс домой. Рыба просилась в тарелки )))
[IMG]http://*********su/613603m.jpg[/IMG]

Потом из теплого "Гольфстрима" к столу на разведку медленно подплыла загадочная чудо-рыба..., котрая на самом деле и не рыбой-то вовсе оказалась. А просто маскировалась под неё... Но этот засланный шпиЁн был благополучно нами "разоблачён" и ликвидирован  так, даже косточек от него не осталось... котрых впрочем в нем и не было...
[IMG]http://*********su/621802m.jpg[/IMG]

Ну, и большая маслянно-жирная))) точка в конце праздничного застолья была поставлена тортом в виде бутерброда с икрой. Ох, и нелёгкое это дело, доложу я вам  - метать икру из желе... Но я смогла!!!
[IMG]http://*********su/595181m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## АннаМария

> А чего кучей опять выставила, а не поврозь


Гена, это НИЗЯ-Я-Я-Я-Я разъединять! Всё это в целом и есть подарок!!!

----------


## tanu_sha

Напоминаю, дорогие мои :Yes4: ,  этот конкурс не кулинарный :No2: , даже не смотря на то, что у нас сейчас свободная тема :Grin: . Тортики, салатики и прочие кулинарные изыски выставляем в соседней темке "100 рецептов для друзей" :Taunt: . Она специально для того и создана :Yes4:

----------


## АннаМария

Прошу прощения за неправильную трактовку свободной темы. Танечка, удали, пожалуйста,  мои последние посты.  Впредь буду внимательнее.

----------


## tanu_sha

> Прошу прощения за неправильную трактовку свободной темы. Танечка, удали, пожалуйста, мои последние посты.


Да ладно. Будем знать, какая ты у нас мастерица. А еще небось и на машинке вышиваешь :Ok: . Там же еще работы из шариков. Поэтому пусть остаются. Я просто напоминаю про салатики-малатики  :Grin:  
И вот что интересно. Здесь практически с самого первого дня начали выставлять кулинарные шедевры. Я специально открыла кулинарный конкурс. Однако там ти-ши-на. Вы бы, мои любимые мастера, что ли и там бы поучаствовали, а? А то за все время только рецептов 10 и набралось :Meeting:  Странно это :Grin:

----------


## АннаМария

Спасибо за мастерицу, Танюш!
Не... на машинке я не вышиваю ))). Только лентами вручную пытаюсь, когда время на это есть...

А я вот с месяц назад  ринулась с воодушевлением во флористическую темку  - но там тоже гробовая тишина... Ведь интересно, когда твои работы комментируют, поправляют, если есть в этом необходимость... А сама с собой я и дома поговорить могу ))). Видимо в кулинарии также. Кстати, я не знала, что эта темка где-то есть. Надо посмотреть. Правда, участвовать в конкурсе кулинаров не созрела. Не считаю себя готовой к этому ))).

----------


## волька

*Гена,* 
извини, что  с опозданием, но от чистого сердца:* С днем рождения!* Пусть в твоем доме всегда живут мир, тепло, благополучие и здоровье! Пусть он светится от улыбок и в нем всегда будут слышны голоса детей! И пусть МУЗА творчества всегда сидит на твоем плече :Aga:  !
Поздравляю с победой в конкурсе! :Yahoo: 

*Ребята!*
Большое спасибо за поздравления!

----------


## tanu_sha

> Ребята!
> Большое спасибо за поздравления!


Оля, я тебя потеряла. Где ты? Почему не радуешь своими работами? :Tender:

----------


## Алешина Елена

Хочу вас познакомить еще с работами по оформлению детсада. Все работы сделаны не только мной, но при моем непосредственном участии.
Вот, например, такая радуга встречает всех входящих в детсад. Она прикреплена вверху проема-входа. Наш детсад называется "Радуга", поэтому такие веселые ребятишки очень уютно чувствуют себя на радуге и занимаются привычными для себя детскими занятиями: рисуют, читают, занимаются спортом и качаются на качелях.
Радуга сделана из атласных лент и полос ткани, а детишки нарисованы на потолочных панелях с использованием различных объемных материалов.
Говорят, кто хоть раз пройдет под радугой, тот будет счастлив. Наши сотрудники ходят под радуой постоянно, поэтому счастливы несмотря на оклады в 3600-4500 рублей.
[IMG]http://*********su/653048m.jpg[/IMG]
А эта трудолюбивая девочка протирает радугу от пыли повседневных забот.
[IMG]http://*********su/607992m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Вот такое оформление было сделано совсем недавно. Выступали с детьми на районной конференции с номером "Я рисую на окне" и сделали такую имитацию окон.
[IMG]http://*********su/654075m.jpg[/IMG]
Столько человек трудились над этим!!! Моя "больная" фантазия не дала никому покоя: муж сделал деревянный каркас для окна, плотник дополнил его необходимыми деталями (подоконник и т.п.), кастелянша сшила занавески, радугу, помощница воспитателя сплела из газетных трубочек вазочку
Я делала самую обширную работу - декупажила на изолоне цветы и облака (нарисовать не смогли, изолон впитывал краски и изображение получалось бледным, пористым).
Издалека не видно, что это декупаж, но зато ярко получилось.
[IMG]http://*********su/628474m.jpg[/IMG]
Радуга, солнышко, бабочки прикреплены на "липучку" постепенно по ходу номера, художник рисовал на окне "мир, который нужен мне".
[IMG]http://*********su/604922m.jpg[/IMG]

Вот здесь видно, что цветы - это декупаж
[IMG]http://*********su/631549m.jpg[/IMG]

Сейчас эти "окна" используем на утренниках в качестве открывающейся ширмы (она на колесиках) и в качестве оформления музыкального зала.

----------


## Алешина Елена

В этом же номере в конце я выступала с планетой, которую нарисовал художник (я его и изображала на сцене)
Планету тоже делали совместно: чехол на фитбол-мяч сшила кастелянша, оформление лица - музруководитель и воспитатели, а я делала паричок с косами и веночек на голову. А знаете из чего сделан парик? Из каната старого из моего физкультурного зала. Вот поистине голь на выдумки хитра.
[IMG]http://*********su/610044m.jpg[/IMG]
Выставляю эти работы с одной целью - оцените работу тех неравнодушных людей, которые трудятся в детских садах (уверена, что такие творческие люди есть не только в нашем саду), которые творят несмотря на мизерные зарплаты.

----------


## Алешина Елена

Вот хочу показать одну из моих масштабных работ - картину "Павлин", связанную в филейной технике. Когда начинала ее вязать, никак не могла предположить, что выйдет так масштабно. Поэтому, место для такого полотна нашлось только на даче, где мы бываем только летом. Поэтому за зиму успеваю соскучиться по павлину.
[IMG]http://*********su/622334m.jpg[/IMG]

Для офомления этой работы пришлось прибегнуть к помощи мужа (благо, он относится  с пониманием к моим творческим прожектам) - сделать из фанеры подложку, покрасить ее, сделать раму.

Точные размеры картины не помню, но масштаб ее можно оценить по этому фото.
[IMG]http://*********su/638704m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## волька

*«Вальс Белых Ночей»*

Белых ночей лето платье накинуло.
Укоротило подол темноты.
И над Невой белый плат свой раскинуло,
Чтоб осветить все дворцы и мосты.

Белых ночей - время - вальсов и выпусков,
Время прощанья со школьной порой:
Боль расставания с детством здесь мирится
С радостью встречи с дорогой иной.

Алой зарей лето ночи раскрасило
И разводные мосты над водой.
И "Алым парусом" день обозначило,
Чтобы всем встретиться вновь над Невой.

[IMG]http://*********su/637490m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/598578m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/618034m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## волька

Моя любимица
*Кобра-хранительница богатства, символ мудрости*

Когда-то  наша Танюша поддержала  меня в создании этой работы. Ее я считаю своим духовным соавтором :Aga:  , даже если она будет отказываться!

[IMG]http://*********su/603701m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/605749m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/647735m.jpg[/IMG]
 Размер Коброчки в длину 2м20см

----------


## Алешина Елена

Оля-волька! Замечательные работы, я в восторге! Кобра неожиданна, есть где-нибудь мастер-класс? Хотелось бы попробовать сделать такую же.

----------


## reginale

> Кобра-хранительница богатства, символ мудрости


Наконец то ты показала свою красавицу! :Yes4:  :Tender:

----------


## reginale

Все любимое уже показано..., почти..., но поддержу и этот этап...
[IMG]http://*********ru/2321048m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2310808m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

[IMG]http://*********net/973221m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/954789m.jpg[/IMG]
К сожалению, забыла сфотографировать с конфетами... :Tu:

----------


## reginale

[IMG]http://*********su/705413m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/710533m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/682885m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/685957m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/682884m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

[IMG]http://*********su/713604m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

Подарок дяде на ДР, он у нас сладкоежка  :Smile3: 
[IMG]http://*********su/708484m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/708487m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

А это совсем "свеженькое", из давних "хотелок", еще не решила кому подарю... :Vah: 
[IMG]http://*********su/675719m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/665479m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/717702m.jpg[/IMG]

Спасибо за внимание! :flower: 

Танюша, у тебя сообщений - *666*  :Vah:

----------


## tanu_sha

> Сладкое чаепитие


ай-ай-ай!!! Какая прелесть :Tender: 
Божественно!!!!



> Танюша, у тебя сообщений - 666


Уже нет :Grin:

----------


## reginale

> Уже нет


 :Grin: 



> Какая прелесть


Спасибо! Мне тож нравится!У меня тетушка любительница чая и конфет, и скоро у нее ДР, вот ей и подарю.

----------


## Алешина Елена

Регина, как и все предыдущие работы, ЧУДЕСНО, ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНО, С ОГРОМНЫМ ВКУСОМ И ОЧЕНЬ АККУРАТНО!!!!

----------


## Веда

Почему в сутках только 24 часа? И как все успеть за 24 часа?...

Прошу прощения за долгое отсутствие. Причин было много. Одна из них - наше совместное детско-родительско-учительское выступление на Восьмой научно-практической конференции педагогов России и ближнего зарубежья. "Особенности современных школьников, их потребности и запросы".
Мы - родители и дети уже 5-й год организовываем и проводим Творческие Мастерские в своей родной гиназии им.Сервантеса в Санкт-Петербурге, где делаем подарки учителям к праздникам своими руками. 
На конференции мы давали мастер-класс, где дети выступали в роли преподавателей. И у них это замечательно получилось.

А теперь по порядку.
Оля и Гена, поздравляю с победой! Молодцы! Так держать! И нас радовать своим творчеством и своими творениями!

Гена, с днем рождения! Лучше поздравить позже, нежели не поздравить вовсе.
И хотелось бы пожелать тебе именно того, чего ты сам себе желаешь.
Для меня уже стало доброй традицией - желать в день рождения имениннику или имениннице именно того, о чем мечтает он сам или она сама. Вот и сегодня не стану отступать от замечательной традиции:" Пожелай, пожалуйста, себе то, о чем давно мечтается и пусть это будет пожелание от моего имени! И пусть это пожелание сбудется!"




> А это совсем "свеженькое", из давних "хотелок", еще не решила кому подарю...


Регина! Я восхищаюсь твоим вдохновением, идеями и воплощением идей!
Плетеный  чайничек завораживает.
Скажи, пожалуйста, сложно ли делать такую красоту?

На этапе "Сказочный лес" голосую за этих ежиков Регины:
05 ПОСТ483 reginale - В сказочном лесу сказочные ежики.

----------


## moros

> поздравляю с победой! Молодцы!





> Пожелай, пожалуйста, себе то, о чем давно мечтается и пусть это будет пожелание от моего имени! И пусть это пожелание сбудется!"


Спасибо, Валерия! :flower:

----------


## reginale

> Мы - родители и дети уже 5-й год организовываем и проводим Творческие Мастерские в своей родной гиназии им.Сервантеса в Санкт-Петербурге, где делаем подарки учителям к праздникам своими руками.


Какие вы МОЛОДЦЫ! :Vah:  :Tender:  Если не секрет, что делали?



> Я восхищаюсь твоим вдохновением, идеями и воплощением идей!
> Плетеный чайничек завораживает.Скажи, пожалуйста, сложно ли делать такую красоту?


Лерочка, спасибо большое! Идеи "таскаю" с "осинки",  :Blush2: , там их столько, что 24 часов в сутках мало, вдохновение и воплощение в основном по ночам  :Aga: 
Чайничек получился, как ни странно, легко и быстро, надула шарик, намотала нитки, смоченные в растворе клея ПВА и воды (консистенция молока), высушила, приложила подходящую по размеру крышку, обвела, вырезала маникюрными ножничками, обработала края тесьмой. Для носика сделала из картона конус, обклеила скотчем, намотала нитки, когда высох, осторожно сняла с конуса, приклеила. Ручка - из толстой проволоки, обклеила тесьмой.У меня есть очень похожий стеклянный чайник, по нему делала. Если будут вопросики, всегда отвечу. :Yes4:

----------


## Nechaykat

> А это совсем "свеженькое", из давних "хотелок", еще не решила кому подарю...


Региночка!!! Где можно посмотреть МК по такому чайничку? ОООООООООООООчень красиво!!! Воздушно!
Девочки и мальчики! Вы все большие молодцы и умницы!!! Пусть вам руки не болят!!! Пусть ваша фантазия не теряет крыльев!!! :Drag 03:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Веда

> Какие вы МОЛОДЦЫ! Если не секрет, что делали?


Регина, конечно не секрет.

Мастер-класс "Воспитание творчеством. Подарок своими руками" (Из опыта работы родительского комитета. Родители, дети, все участники будут делать подарки своими руками).

 "Цветочная феерия" 

1. Электронная презентация с рассказом о нашей гимназии и наших Творческих Мастерских. Выступали в роли рассказчиков классный руководитель 11-го класса и я.

2. Мастер-класс по созданию композиций из живых цветов на оазисе (флористической губке). 
Обучение проводил ученик 11 класса. Помогали участникам освоить технологию все юные преподаватели. Миниатюрные композиции в мини-вазочах (рюмочках красивой формы, заполненных  оазисом  красного цвета) участники мастер-класса создавали сами и унесли с собой в качестве подарка, сделанного своими руками.

3. Мастер-класс по созданию букетов из конфет. 
НО! Здесь мы поступили согласно современным педагогическим нововведениям: научили самой технологии, а не сделали 30 одинаковых букетов по одному образцу. Показали и рассказали, каким образом нужно крепить конфеты,  как оформлять конфеты, чтобы из них получились цветы. Всего было три вида цветочков и, связанные ленточкой, они выглядели мини-букетом. Обучение проводили ученицы 11 класса. Самый сложный элемент - юбки из полиэтиленовой пленки (упаковка для цветов) показывала я сама.

4. Мастер-класс по твистингу (моделирование из воздушных шаров). Цветы из воздушных шаров. 
Создание общего подарока от всех участников мастер-класса 2-й Санкт-Петербургской гимназии, в стенах которой проходил мастер-класс. Обучение проводили ученики 11-го класса. Вазу из воздушных шаров мы сделали за час до мастер-класса, и научили участников делать цветы из воздушных шаров. Получилась грандиозная композиция.

----------


## reginale

Написала большой пост, а он, паразит, исчез...Начну сначала...



> Где можно посмотреть МК по такому чайничку?


Танечка, спасибо большое! МК по чайнику я не видела... Но, если ты пробовала крутить шарики из ниток, то и чайничек обязательно получится, я выше рассказала как делала. На осинке есть советы по шарикам, если надо будет поищу  :Yes4: 




> конечно не секрет.
> 
> Мастер-класс "Воспитание творчеством. Подарок своими руками" (Из опыта работы родительского комитета. Родители, дети, все участники будут делать подарки своими руками)


Лерочка, спасибо, очень интересно!Думаю, всем понравилось! :Ok:

----------


## tanu_sha

Доброго времени суток, дорогие мои :flower: . Сегодня 15 число я начала собирать работы по конкурсу и вот что обнаружила. 
Во-первых мы сильно отвлеклись на свадебные работы и этап "Сказочный лес" прошел как-то очень незаметно. Проголосовали всего 3 человека (Гена, Ан-на и я). А где голоса всех остальных мастеров :Blink: ? Напоминаю работы этого этапа:
Голосуем за работы девятого этапа:



> 01 ПОСТ458 Веда - Колючий мой осенний друг. 5 +20 moros tanu_sha
> 02 ПОСТ468 Селюня - Вышитая картина 5
> 03 ПОСТ469 Селюня - Дерево-яблоня 5
> 04 ПОСТ471 Селюня - Житель сказочного леса – ёжик 6
> 05 ПОСТ483 reginale - В сказочном лесу сказочные ежики 6
> 06 ПОСТ484 reginale – Ёжик из сказочного леса 6
> 07 ПОСТ485 reginale - В сказочном лесу сказочный замок 6
> 08 ПОСТ486 reginale - В сказочном лесу сказочные грибы 6
> 09 ПОСТ490 Селюня - Сказочная поляна.7+10 An-na
> ...


Во-вторых. Это удивительно :Vah: , но за этап "в мире животных" вообще никто не проголосовал. Видно потому что я не выставила список работ. Ох :Blush2: !!! Я исправляю это недоразумение и вот вам, дорогие мои, список работ. Проголосуйте пожалуйста и за него
*01 ПОСТ 497 Селюня тигренок
02 ПОСТ 498 Селюня кот
03 ПОСТ 499 Селюня замечательный лев
04 ПОСТ 500 Селюня зайка-очаровашка.
05 ПОСТ 502 Alenajazz Кошка Олеся:
06 ПОСТ 503 Alenajazz Кошка Гертруда:
07 ПОСТ 504 Alenajazz Кот Аристарх:
08 ПОСТ 505 Alenajazz Кошка Ангелина
09 ПОСТ 506 Alenajazz Кот Мирослав:
10 ПОСТ 510 Селюня пасхальный зайчик
11 ПОСТ 511 Селюня зайчишка с моркомобилем!!!
12 ПОСТ 512 Селюня муха-горюха
13 ПОСТ 513 Селюня Мышка-норушка
14 ПОСТ 514 Селюня Зайка-побегайка
15 ПОСТ 515 Селюня Лягушка-квакушка
16 ПОСТ 516 Селюня Лисичка-сестричка
17 ПОСТ 517 Селюня волчишко - серенький трусишка
18 ПОСТ 518 Селюня Мишка косолапый.
19 ПОСТ 519 Селюня Петушок-золотой гребешок.
20 ПОСТ 520 Селюня теремочные жители
21 ПОСТ 522 An-na котик из паеток
22 ПОСТ 523 An-na райские птахи"
23 ПОСТ 531 АннаМария Золотая рыбка.
24 ПОСТ 532 АннаМария Черепашка.
25 ПОСТ 533 АннаМария Ёжик
26 ПОСТ 534 АннаМария Есть контакт!
27 ПОСТ 535 reginale Божья коровка
28 ПОСТ 555 moros птыц
29 ПОСТ 556 moros павлин*
В-третьих, закончился этап "Мой любимый подарок" Но чтобы не запутаться - голосовать за него начнем с 21 числа, тогда я и выставлю список (Если не возражаете :Blush2: )
И в-четвертых и заключительных 
наш конкурс подходит к завершению. Мы приступаем к последнему этапу:
16 ноября – 30 ноября
Новый год к нам мчится
Желаю всем творческого вдохновения!!! :Tender:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## reginale

Этап "В мире животных" - голосую за



> ПОСТ 556 moros павлин

----------


## Алешина Елена

> 07 ПОСТ485 reginale - В сказочном лесу сказочный замок 6


Отдаю свой голос этой работе





> 29 ПОСТ 556 moros павлин


Павлин действительно красив! Мой голос такому красавцу

----------


## moros

отдаю свой голос



> ПОСТ 533 АннаМария Ёжик

----------


## An-na

голосую ПОСТ 556 moros павлин

----------


## An-na

Новогоднее шампанское
[IMG]http://*********su/784023m.jpg[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://*********su/761495m.jpg[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://*********su/747159m.jpg[/IMG]
можно одним постом? все равно ведь новогоднее, и все равно шампанское

----------


## Alenajazz

> 11 ПОСТ 511 Селюня зайчишка с моркомобилем!!!


Голосую за этот пост

----------


## Nechaykat

> На осинке есть советы по шарикам, если надо будет поищу


О-о-ой!!! Как зашла я на осинку!!! Забыла, что вообще есть что-то кроме интернета!!!  Перелопатила уже где-то 800 страниц!!! Когда же делать-то??? Ну точно ж люди пишут:
Пришёл с работы, Снял ботинки, 
 Понять не может, что за хрень?!!! 
 Ведь дом сверкает, ни пылинки...
 Бельё постирано...  Не лень 
супруге было мыть посуду, 
 Стол накрывать, варить обед! 
 " Родная, это просто чудо!!! "
- Да... Отключили интернет...

Голосую за работу Анны-Марии  "Ёжик" пост #533.

----------


## Веда

На этапе "Сказочный лес" голосую за этих ежиков Регины:
05 ПОСТ483 reginale - В сказочном лесу сказочные ежики. 

На этапе "В мире животных" голосую за работу Геннадия:
29 ПОСТ 556 moros павлин

А кобра не участвует на этапе "В мире животных"? Она меня очаровала.

----------


## tanu_sha

> А кобра не участвует на этапе "В мире животных"?


Нет, но она участвует в "любимых работах", так что возможность проголосовать за нее еще будет :Yes4:

----------


## Алешина Елена

Начинаю выставлять свои новогодние работы. Их очень много, т.к. втакой радостный праздник хочется очень многих поздравить и порадовать небольшими подарочками.
Начну с тех работ, которые украшают к новому году мое жилище.
Вот вышитая картина "дед Мороз спешит на праздник к нам!"
[IMG]http://*********su/748101m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

А этот снеговичок уже несколько лет радует нас в новогодние деньки
[IMG]http://*********su/737861m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Теперь покажу многочисленных снеговиков, которые были подарены в разные годы дорогим и приятным людям
[IMG]http://*********su/773703m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Вот еще один
[IMG]http://*********su/777799m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

А этот снеговик - большой шутник! Захотел стать в новый год самим дедом Морозом! Вот и надел бороду, шапку деда Мороза , взял елочку и мешок с подарками! Полюбуйтесь-ка!!!
[IMG]http://*********su/754247m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/738887m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Теперь - ёлочки. Выставлю "оптом"
[IMG]http://*********su/736839m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/727623m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/780870m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/785990m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/776774m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Этот дед Морозик - чехол для сотового

[IMG]http://*********su/768582m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

А этот Мороз - игрушка на елку

[IMG]http://*********su/761414m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Это - рождественская свеча, никогда не погаснет и не иссякнет!!!
[IMG]http://*********su/732742m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Рождественский сапожок

[IMG]http://*********su/724550m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/728646m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Теперь покажу разнообразных ангелочков

Вот целая семейка [IMG]http://*********su/765529m.jpg[/IMG]

Поближе
[IMG]http://*********su/760409m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/759385m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/753241m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

А этот ангелочек внутри с бубенчиками, издает приятный звон

[IMG]http://*********su/740953m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Вот еще один

[IMG]http://*********su/736857m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

А этот ангел, на мой взгляд, самый красивый!!!

[IMG]http://*********su/779864m.jpg[/IMG]

Вид сзади
[IMG]http://*********su/786008m.jpg[/IMG]

Вот так выглядит сбоку
[IMG]http://*********su/776792m.jpg[/IMG]

Но самое замечательное - прическа!!! Делала из простых катушечных ниток (много ушло: и ниток, и времени!)
[IMG]http://*********su/762456m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

Думаете, все? Нет, конечно, ведь уже приближается новый Новый год! Поэтому трудимся, работаем и, надеюсь, радуем близких!!!

----------


## волька

*У МЕНЯ ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЕ: ПРОДЛИТЬ СРОК НОВОГОДНИХ РАБОТ!*
ведь основные работы будут делаться именно к празднику и хочется не только старые работы выставлять, но и увидеть новые :Tender: .
Предлагаю продлить срок до 20-25 декабря, и голосовать до Н.года-до 31

----------


## tanu_sha

> Предлагаю продлить срок до 20-25 декабря


Я - не против. Но наду узнать, что думают по этому поводу другие участники :Yes4:

----------


## Алешина Елена

> Я - не против. Но наду узнать, что думают по этому поводу другие участники


Я не против! А как другие?

----------


## tanu_sha

В нашем сказочном лесу, происходят сказочные дела... Но наконец удалось расколдовать список и выяснить кто же победил в этом сказочном и заколдованном этапе. Встречайте победителя - Валерия - Веда. 
Лера!!!От всей души поздравляю с победой!!!! :Tender: 

01 ПОСТ458 Веда - Колючий мой осенний друг. 5 +20 = 25 moros tanu_sha
02 ПОСТ490 Селюня - Сказочная поляна.7+10 = 17 An-na
03 ПОСТ483 reginale - В сказочном лесу сказочные ежики 6 +10 =16 Веда
04 ПОСТ485 reginale - В сказочном лесу сказочный замок 6 +10 = 16 Селюня
05 ПОСТ492 reginale - Тихий шелест сказочного леса.. 8
06 ПОСТ 535 АннаМария Денежное дерево из сказочного леса 8
07 ПОСТ471 Селюня - Житель сказочного леса – ёжик 6
08 ПОСТ484 reginale – Ёжик из сказочного леса 6
09 ПОСТ486 reginale - В сказочном лесу сказочные грибы 6
10 ПОСТ468 Селюня - Вышитая картина 5
11 ПОСТ469 Селюня - Дерево-яблоня 5

----------


## tanu_sha

А теперь... встречаем еще одного победителя - этапа "В мире животных". Им становится наш любимый мастер - ГЕНА. 
Гена, поздравляю с победой!!! :flower:  :Yahoo: 
01 ПОСТ 556 moros павлин 9 + 30 = 39 reginale Селюня An-na Веда
02 ПОСТ 533 АннаМария Ёжик 9+10 = 19 moros
03 ПОСТ 511 Селюня зайчишка с моркомобилем!!! 6+10 = 16 Alenajazz
04 ПОСТ 523 An-na райские птахи"  5 +10 = 15 tanu_sha
05 ПОСТ 500 Селюня зайка-очаровашка. 8
06 ПОСТ 532 АннаМария Черепашка. 7 
07 ПОСТ 498 Селюня кот 6
08 ПОСТ 531 АннаМария Золотая рыбка. 6 
09 ПОСТ 535 reginale Божья коровка 6
10 ПОСТ 497 Селюня тигренок 5
11 ПОСТ 499 Селюня замечательный лев 5
12 ПОСТ 520 Селюня теремочные жители 5
13 ПОСТ 522 An-na котик из паеток 5
14 ПОСТ 534 АннаМария Есть контакт! 5
15 ПОСТ 555 moros птыц 5
16 ПОСТ 510 Селюня пасхальный зайчик 4
17 ПОСТ 501 Alenajazz Кошка Аксинья: 3
18 ПОСТ 505 Alenajazz Кошка Ангелина 3
19 ПОСТ 512 Селюня муха-горюха 3
20 ПОСТ 513 Селюня Мышка-норушка 3
21 ПОСТ 514 Селюня Зайка-побегайка 3
22 ПОСТ 515 Селюня Лягушка-квакушка 3
23 ПОСТ 517 Селюня волчишко - серенький трусишка 3
24 ПОСТ 518 Селюня Мишка косолапый. 3
25 ПОСТ 519 Селюня Петушок-золотой гребешок. 3
26 ПОСТ 501 Alenajazz Кошка Олеся: 2
27 ПОСТ 503 Alenajazz Кошка Гертруда: 2
28 ПОСТ 504 Alenajazz Кот Аристарх: 2
29 ПОСТ 506 Alenajazz Кот Мирослав: 2
30 ПОСТ 516 Селюня Лисичка-сестричка 2

----------


## tanu_sha

Голосуем за этап "Мой любимый подарок или Сочинение на свободную тему"
561 Селюня Грелка-домик «День и ночь»
ПОСТ562 Селюня Грелка-домик «Подсолнуховая»
ПОСТ563 Селюня Колодец - кашпо для цветов.
ПОСТ564 Селюня Птичка - подставка для пасхальных яиц.
ПОСТ565 Селюня Короб
ПОСТ566 Селюня Коробка с декупажем.
ПОСТ569 moros Торт
ПОСТ570 moros Замок для принцессы
ПОСТ571 moros Машина
ПОСТ572 moros Букет
ПОСТ573 moros Клоун
ПОСТ574 АннаМария «Цветочная встреча»
ПОСТ575 АннаМария «Дары моря»
ПОСТ587 Селюня «Радуга»
ПОСТ588 Селюня «Я рисую на окне»
ПОСТ589 Селюня «Планета»
ПОСТ590 Селюня «Павлин»
ПОСТ591 волька «Вальс Белых Ночей»
ПОСТ592 волька «Кобра-хранительница богатства, символ мудрости»
ПОСТ595 reginale Подарок любимому
ПОСТ596 reginale Цветочные шарики
ПОСТ597 reginale Подарочки учителям
ПОСТ598 reginale Подарок хорошему врачу
ПОСТ599 reginale Тортик
ПОСТ600 reginale Сладкое чаепитие
Вы как хотите, а лично я без ума от работы Регины "Сладкое чаепитие". Еще отмечу работу Вольки Кобра :flower: . Это одна из моих любимых работ...Но увы голосуем только за одну работу :Blush2:

----------


## Алешина Елена

> ПОСТ592 волька «Кобра-хранительница богатства, символ мудрости»


Все-таки выбрала эту работу, колебания были еще в пользу сладкого чаепития.
Но сама по гороскопу - змея, наверное, родственные "гены" взыграли!




> Гена, поздравляю с победой!!!


С  удовольствием присоединяюсь - очень достойная победа!!!

----------


## moros

> ПРОДЛИТЬ СРОК НОВОГОДНИХ РАБОТ!


Я только за, потому что новое будет только ближе к праздникам :Grin: 




> Встречайте победителя - Валерия - Веда.


Валерия, принимай поздравления :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 




> встречаем еще одного победителя - этапа "В мире животных". Им становится наш любимый мастер - ГЕНА.





> С удовольствием присоединяюсь



СПАСИБО! Так приятно :Blush2:

----------


## moros

Очень хочется побывать в Питере, поэтому мой голос



> ПОСТ591 волька «Вальс Белых Ночей»

----------


## reginale

> У МЕНЯ ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЕ: ПРОДЛИТЬ СРОК НОВОГОДНИХ РАБОТ!


Всем привет! С такой же просьбой хотела обратиться к Танюше  :Yes4: 
Лерочка и Гена, поздравляю!

----------


## волька

*Валерия, Генадий!*

Поздравляю с победой! :Yahoo: 
И конечно, ждем новых красивых работ! :Tender:

----------


## tanu_sha

> У МЕНЯ ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЕ: ПРОДЛИТЬ СРОК НОВОГОДНИХ РАБОТ!





> Я не против!





> Я только за, потому что новое будет только ближе к праздникам





> С такой же просьбой хотела обратиться к Танюше


Не вижу препятствий :Yes4: . Новогодний конкурс продлен до 25 декабря :Yes4: .

----------


## Веда

Благодарю всех! 
Я очень рада, что наша семейная работа стала победительницей. А как обрадуется дочка!




> Голосуем за этап "Мой любимый подарок или Сочинение на свободную тему"


Голосую за эту работу:



> ПОСТ592 волька «Кобра-хранительница богатства, символ мудрости»

----------


## reginale

Голосую за эту работу



> ПОСТ592 волька «Кобра-хранительница богатства, символ мудрости»

----------


## Алешина Елена

Вот мои новые новогодние творения.
Развивающая игрушка-снеговик + упаковка для подарков + сумочка - в одном "флаконе"
[IMG]http://*********su/874794m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/855338m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/910637m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/902445m.jpg[/IMG]

Ссылка для тех, кого заинтересовал такой снеговик http://darnika.ru/2011/11/podarok-na-vsyu-zhizn/

----------


## Алешина Елена

А это вязаная ёлочка-девочка. Помните, у Корнея Чуковского "были бы у ёлочки ножки, побежала бы она по дорожке" ...

[IMG]http://*********su/875821m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/856365m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/913708m.jpg[/IMG]

Ссылка для знакомства с елочкой - http://darnika.ru/2011/11/u-elochki-nozhki/

----------


## Алешина Елена

Дед Морозик-игрушка на елочку. Внутри него можно поместить маленький сувенир, сотовый телефончик или сладкое угощение.

[IMG]http://*********su/875820m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/860460m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/855340m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

Всем приветики!Вот мои последние работки:
Уже подарена воспитателям младшей дочи (украшает группу) 
[IMG]http://*********su/949115m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/934779m.jpg[/IMG] 
Сделана учительнице старшей дочи
[IMG]http://*********su/929659m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/920443m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/950138m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

[IMG]http://*********su/921466m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/979837m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/966525m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

[IMG]http://*********su/953213m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/949117m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/918397m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

[IMG]http://*********su/978812m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/957308m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/947068m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/940924m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/920444m.jpg[/IMG]
Елочка сделана из ниток (малая для себя выпросила  :Yes4: )

----------


## reginale

[IMG]http://*********su/956286m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/936830m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/923518m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/976753m.jpg[/IMG] 
(Подарок подруге)

----------


## Алешина Елена

Регина, как всегда, чудесные работы! А "пять минут" где-нибудь можно подглядеть? :Smile3:

----------


## reginale

> А "пять минут" где-нибудь можно подглядеть?


Лена, спасибо. Это тот же тортик, только на бок поставлен и под часики украшен. :Yes4:

----------


## reginale

[IMG]http://*********su/985302m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1044713m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1038569m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## moros

[IMG]http://*********su/984964m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1045383m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## moros

[IMG]http://*********su/1008519m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/999303m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## moros

[IMG]http://*********su/1027974m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1016710m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## moros

вот такая елка из сизаля - страшилище непобедимое, боролся я с ней долго и упорно, но так и не победил, сизаль не уложился как нужно.
Но мне она все равно нравится...
[IMG]http://*********su/1020825m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1000345m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алешина Елена

> счеты новогодние для главбуха


Баранковые счеты сразили наповал!!! :Ok:

----------


## Алешина Елена

Вот мой сшитый из флиса Снеговичок.
[IMG]http://*********su/1013722m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1004506m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/984026m.jpg[/IMG]
Шила впервые.

----------


## reginale

[IMG]http://*********su/1048251m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1024699m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/987832m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

*Моя конфетная ёлка.*

[IMG]http://*********su/1027770m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/1030842m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Nechaykat

А это мой скромный Рождественский венок из памперсов. :Blush2: 
[IMG]http://*********su/1002204m.jpg[/IMG]
Уже подарен племяннику на день Св. Николая.

----------


## Nechaykat

И конфетная елочка
[IMG]http://*********su/995036m.jpg[/IMG]
и еще
[IMG]http://*********su/1025759m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## moros

Приглашаю всех  на новогоднее шампанско-чаепитие!
[IMG]http://*********su/1040900m.jpg[/IMG]

подробные фотки в "букетах"

----------


## Алешина Елена

Как же без дракончика? Вот и я связала по описанию Hatshesoot
Детали (веночек из ромашек, галстук) придумала и воплотила сама.

[IMG]http://*********su/1087927m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1112502m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

[IMG]http://*********su/1064263m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1112390m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1110342m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1099078m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1102150m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

[IMG]http://*********su/1078598m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1065286m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1062214m.jpg[/IMG]

Первый раз в жизни пекла пряники Архангельские козули (по рецепту Ирины Цыбун), конечно они получились не такие красивые как у хозяйки рецепта... :Blush2: 
Мой подарочный марафон подошел к финишу! Всем спасибо!!!

----------


## tanu_sha

> У МЕНЯ ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЕ: ПРОДЛИТЬ СРОК НОВОГОДНИХ РАБОТ!
> ведь основные работы будут делаться именно к празднику и хочется не только старые работы выставлять, но и увидеть новые.
> Предлагаю продлить срок до 20-25 декабря, и голосовать до Н.года-до 31


Сегодня 25, а ты свои работы так еще и не выставила. Надеюсь, что у тебя, все в порядке.
Дорогие мои, выставляем свои работы, все-таки конкурс завершается. Кто что еще не показал? Кто что еще не выставил?

----------


## Алешина Елена

Поздравляю всех с приближающимся Новым годом!!! Желаю всем здоровья, удачи и творческих воплощений своих задумок!!!
Очень приятно было такое длительное время находиться рядом с творческими людьми: восхищаться вашим творчеством, учиться новому, удивляться и радоваться новым работам участников рукодельного марафона!

Желаю всем в новогоднюю ночь загадать желание и с помощью волшебной снежинки донести его до Деда Мороза (для исполнения!)
Волшебная снежинка здесь!!!
[IMG]http://*********su/1083416m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## волька

*Синяя птица   счастья   и удачи*

Пусть она прилетит и в ваш дом! 
С наступающим 2012 годом!

[IMG]http://*********su/1061943m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1103947m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1058889m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## волька

*Кормушка для птиц*

[IMG]http://*********su/1050689m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1057857m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## волька

*Зимняя сказка*

[IMG]http://*********su/1053789m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1104988m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1096796m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reginale

Олечка,  все твои работы вызывают восторг и восхищение! Удивительные, необычные! Сказка! Любуюсь и любуюсь! :Tender:

----------


## moros

Можно я еще замок выставлю :Blush2:  
[IMG]http://*********su/1177744m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1165456m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/1168528m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tanu_sha

Поздравляю с победой Вольку в 11 этапе конкурса. Оля, ты просто супер. Радуй нас своими работами как можно чаще!!!
*ПОСТ592 волька «Кобра-хранительница богатства, символ мудрости» 10+10+10+10=40 reginale Веда Селюня*
ПОСТ600 reginale Сладкое чаепитие 8+10=18 tanu_sha
ПОСТ591 волька «Вальс Белых Ночей» 7+10=17 moros
ПОСТ565 Селюня Короб  9
ПОСТ563 Селюня Колодец - кашпо для цветов.  8
ПОСТ570 moros Замок для принцессы  8
ПОСТ569 moros Торт  7
ПОСТ590 Селюня «Павлин»  7
ПОСТ566 Селюня Коробка с декупажем.  6
ПОСТ571 moros Машина  6
ПОСТ577 АннаМария «Цветочная встреча»  6
ПОСТ578 АннаМария «Дары моря»  6
ПОСТ597 reginale Подарочки учителям  6
ПОСТ598 reginale Подарок хорошему врачу  6
ПОСТ 561 Селюня Грелка-домик «День и ночь»  5
ПОСТ562 Селюня Грелка-домик «Подсолнуховая»  5
ПОСТ574 moros Клоун  5
ПОСТ589 Селюня «Планета»  5
ПОСТ596 reginale Цветочные шарики  5
ПОСТ599 reginale Тортик  5
ПОСТ564 Селюня Птичка - подставка для пасхальных яиц.  4
ПОСТ573 moros Парочка  4
ПОСТ595 reginale Подарок любимому  4
ПОСТ572 moros Букет  3
ПОСТ587 Селюня «Радуга»  3
ПОСТ588 Селюня «Я рисую на окне»  3

----------


## tanu_sha

ну вот, дорогие мои, и закончился наш конкурс-марафон. Ох и длинный получился. Голосуем за работы новогоднего этапа. Голосование продлится до 9 января.

615 An-na Новогоднее шампанское  
620 Селюня "Дед Мороз спешит на праздник к нам!"  
621 Селюня Снеговичок  
622 Селюня Снеговик  
623 Селюня Еще один Снеговик  
624 Селюня Снеговик - большой шутник  
625 Селюня Ёлочки  
626 Селюня Дед Морозик  
627 Селюня Мороз - игрушка на елку  
628 Селюня Рождественская свеча  
629 Селюня Рождественский сапожок  
630 Селюня Ангелочки
631 Селюня Ангелочек с бубенчиками  
632 Селюня Ангелок
633 Селюня Ангел - самый красивый  
649 Селюня Игрушка-снеговик  
650 Селюня Ёлочка-девочка  
651 Селюня Дед Морозик-игрушка на елочку  
652 reginale Ельки - пальки  
653 reginale 5 минут, 5 минут ...  
654 reginale 12 месяцев...  
655 reginale В лесу родилась елочка...  
656 reginale Елка "ФЕРРЕРО"  
659 reginale Ледяной огонек  
660 moros Ёлка  
661 moros Ёлка с хвостиком  
662 moros Счеты новогодние для главбуха  
665 Селюня Снеговичок  
666 reginale Зимняя сказка  
667 Alenajazz Моя конфетная ёлка.  
668 Nechaykat Рождественский венок  
669 Nechaykat Конфетная елочка  
670 moros Новогоднее чаепитие.  
671 Селюня Дракончик  
672 reginale Елки - елочки  
673 reginale Сладкий праздник Рождество!  
675 Селюня Волшебная снежинка  
676 волька Синяя птица счастья и удачи  
677 волька Кормушка для птиц  
678 волька Зимняя сказка  
680 moros Новый год в замке

----------


## Nechaykat

> Поздравляю с победой Вольку в 11 этапе конкурса.


Оля, Поздравляю!!! :Vishenka 33:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Nechaykat

Голосую за работу Вольки Зимняя сказка - пост 678!!!

----------


## Алешина Елена

> 653 reginale 5 минут, 5 минут ...


Отдаю свой голос за эту работу Регины!!!

----------


## moros

голосую за



> 671 Селюня Дракончик



Оля, поздравляю с очередной победой!!! :Ok:

----------


## волька

Девочки, Генадий!

Спасибо ВАМ, за теплые слова и поздравления!

Так тяжко выбрать одну работу, из такого количества работ- они в разных техниках, хочется больше мест призовых!  :Blush2:  :Oj:

----------


## tanu_sha

> Так тяжко выбрать одну работу,


Надо, Оля, надо!!! :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> 662 moros Счеты новогодние для главбуха


Голосую за эту работу!!!!

----------


## Алешина Елена

> Сообщение от tanu_sha Посмотреть сообщение
> 662 moros Счеты новогодние для главбуха


Если бы можно было голосовать за две работы, я тоже бы проголосовала еще и за счеты!!!

Гена, как главбуху считается на таких счетах? Наверное, дебет с кребетом (или как там правильно?) всегда сходятся?!

----------


## волька

> 665 Селюня Снеговичок


 :Ok: 
Селюня! В  твоих работах столько тепла и доброты!

----------


## Веда

> Поздравляю с победой Вольку в 11 этапе конкурса. Оля, ты просто супер. Радуй нас своими работами как можно чаще!!!


УРА!!!!!!
Поздравляю!

----------


## Веда

Дорогие мои, как сложно выбрать! Все работы прекрасны и техники разные. И как же выбрать?! 
Я прошу разделить баллы от моего голосования между этими 4-мя работами:




> 633 Селюня Ангел - самый красивый


 Работа изящная, утонченная, искусная, нежная. Хранит тепло ласковых и заботливых рук.




> 653 reginale 5 минут, 5 минут ...


  Самая Новогодняя работа. Часы - символ времени.




> 662 moros Счеты новогодние для главбуха


 Самая оригинальная работа! Восторг и восхищение!




> 676 волька Синяя птица счастья и удачи


 Восхитительная красавица, несущая счастье!

----------


## tanu_sha

Дорогие мои мастера и мастерицы!!! Прошу прощение за то, что затягиваю с подсчетом баллов. Просто невыносимо болит горло, температура скачет и невероятная слабость. И надо же было мне так не вовремя найти эту ангину..... Как только приду в себя обязательно все подсчитаю. Всех люблю. Ваша tanu_sha.

----------


## Nechaykat

> Дорогие мои мастера и мастерицы!!! Прошу прощение за то, что затягиваю с подсчетом баллов. Просто невыносимо болит горло, температура скачет и невероятная слабость. И надо же было мне так не вовремя найти эту ангину..... Как только приду в себя обязательно все подсчитаю. Всех люблю. Ваша tanu_sha.


Танюша!!! Выздоравливай!!! :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 34:  :010:

----------


## Алешина Елена

> Дорогие мои мастера и мастерицы!!! Прошу прощение за то, что затягиваю с подсчетом баллов. Просто невыносимо болит горло, температура скачет и невероятная слабость. И надо же было мне так не вовремя найти эту ангину..... Как только приду в себя обязательно все подсчитаю. Всех люблю. Ваша tanu_sha.


Конечно, здоровье - важнее всего!!!

----------


## moros

> Прошу прощение за то, что затягиваю с подсчетом баллов.


Таня, баллы от нас никуда не убегут, а вот здоровье превыше всего. Выздоравливай поскорее!!! Вот тебе витаминчиков корзинка
[IMG]http://*********net/2394529m.jpg[/IMG]
Поправляйся!!!

----------


## tanu_sha

Ну вот дорогие мои и закончился наш конкурс.
Подведены итоги последнего этапа конкурса.
Поздравляю победительницу, ею стала - Селюня! 
Я полностью согласна с Олей - 



> Селюня! В твоих работах столько тепла и доброты!


Просто не смогла проголосовать за другую работу, хотя все ваши работы просто великолепны. Итак итоги конкурса:

665 Селюня Снеговичок  7 +20= 27 волька tanu_sha
662 moros Счеты новогодние для главбуха  10 +10+2,5= 22,5 Alenajazz, Веда
671 Селюня Дракончик  9 +10= 19 moros
653 reginale 5 минут, 5 минут ...  5 +10+2.5= 17,5 Селюня, Веда 
678 волька Зимняя сказка  7 +10 = 17
 Nechaykat 
676 волька Синяя птица счастья и удачи  7 +2,5= 9.5 Веда
633 Селюня Ангел - самый красивый  4 +2.5= 6.5 Веда
649 Селюня Игрушка-снеговик  9   
650 Селюня Ёлочка-девочка  8   
651 Селюня Дед Морозик-игрушка на елочку  8   
655 reginale В лесу родилась елочка...  8   
673 reginale Сладкий праздник Рождество!  8   
680 moros Новый год в замке 8   
615 An-na Новогоднее шампанское  7   
666 reginale Зимняя сказка  7   
672 reginale Елки - елочки  7   
659 reginale Ледяной огонек  6   
661 moros Ёлка с хвостиком  6   
670 moros Новогоднее чаепитие.  6   
675 Селюня Волшебная снежинка  6   
627 Селюня Мороз - игрушка на елку  5   
652 reginale Ельки - пальки  5   
660 moros Ёлка  5   
677 волька Кормушка для птиц  5   
630 Селюня Ангелочки 4   
631 Селюня Ангелочек с бубенчиками  4   
632 Селюня Ангелок 4   
656 reginale Елка "ФЕРРЕРО"  4   
662 moros Eлка-красавишна 4   
667 Alenajazz Моя конфетная ёлка.  4   
669 Nechaykat Конфетная елочка  4   
621 Селюня Снеговичок  3   
622 Селюня Снеговик  3   
623 Селюня Еще один Снеговик  3   
628 Селюня Рождественская свеча  3   
654 reginale 12 месяцев...  3   
624 Селюня Снеговик - большой шутник  2   
625 Селюня Ёлочки  2   
626 Селюня Дед Морозик  2   
629 Селюня Рождественский сапожок  2   
668 Nechaykat Рождественский венок  2   
620 Селюня "Дед Мороз спешит на праздник к нам!"  1   

Спасибо вам :flower: , что приняли участие в конкурсе, который я организовала. Надеюсь я никого не обидела своими "запретами" :Blush2: , надеюсь что вы считаете что конкурс - честный, и еще надеюсь, что вам понравилось.  Кроме того, хочу верить, что на этом наше общение не заканчивается. И старые,  и новые друзья будут нас посещать в теме "Букеты и подарки в тему" :Tender: .

----------


## tanu_sha

Давайте вспомним наших победителей:

С днем рождения IN-KU



> шампанское в белорусском стиле
> [IMG]http://*********net/1380150.jpg[/IMG]


Детские шалости 



> Сладкий грибочек
> [IMG]http://*********ru/2732248m.jpg[/IMG]


У меня с садочке выросли цветочки



> A у меня в садочке растут такие лилии
> [IMG]http://*********org/1927019m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2761567m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1919851m.jpg[/IMG]


Лето - время отпусков. Море-море мир бездонный.



> Золотая рыбка
> [IMG]http://*********ru/2865920m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2851584m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## moros

> Поздравляю победительницу, ею стала - Селюня!



ЛЕНА- ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!! Спасибо огромное за твои работы, удачи тебе и творческого вдохновления! Надеюсь и в дальнейшем будешь нас радовать своими работами в оч.умелых ручках.



Таня, с выздоровлением!!!

----------


## tanu_sha

Подарок для прекрасной дамы



> Сервиз и угощения 
> [IMG]http://*********ru/2959741.jpg[/IMG]
> [IMG]
> http://*********net/1772430m.jpg[/IMG]


Подарок для настоящего мужчины



> Подарок трактористу
> [IMG]http://*********ru/2379086m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2380110m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1894984m.jpg[/IMG]


Школьная пора



> Знакомьтесь, это Спортик! Он помогает моим дошколятам подружиться с физкультурой!


Ах эта свадьба, свадьба, свадьба



> *СВАДЬБА В ГОЛУБОМ*
> [IMG]http://*********net/2043652m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/2051844m.jpg[/IMG]





> [IMG]http://*********su/11190m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/8118m.jpg[/IMG]
> [IMG]http://*********su/59337m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tanu_sha

Сказочный лес



> *Колючий мой осенний друг.*
> [IMG]http://*********su/99930m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/96858m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/83546m.jpg[/IMG]


В мире животных



> [IMG]http://*********su/553543m.jpg[/IMG]
> [IMG]http://*********su/581209m.jpg[/IMG]


 Мой любимый подарок. Сочинение на свободную тему



> *Кобра-хранительница богатства, символ мудрости*
> [IMG]http://*********su/603701m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/605749m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/647735m.jpg[/IMG]


Новый год к нам мчится



> Снеговичок.
> [IMG]http://*********su/1013722m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/984026m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tanu_sha

> Надеюсь и в дальнейшем будешь нас радовать своими работами в оч.умелых ручках.


Да, да, да - я тоже надеюсь![/quote]



> Таня, с выздоровлением!


Спасибо, Гена.  :Yes4:

----------


## Алешина Елена

Спасибо всем участникам такого продолжительного конкурса за возможность приобщения к новому и прекрасному!!!
Спасибо всем тем, кто высказывался в пользу моих работ!
Благодарю за неожиданное открытие, что не только дамы, но и мужчина (Гена, это о тебе!) может творить ЧУДЕСА!!! Сколько общаюсь в рукодельных различных форумах - такое впервые!!!



> Надеюсь и в дальнейшем будешь нас радовать своими работами в оч.умелых ручках.


Если участникам форума это интересно, то буду выставлять фото своих работ на форуме. Но, как мне кажется, они не всегда "уместны", т.к. на форуме больше конфетных букетов, а вязальные работы - на другие форумы. 

Еще раз всем спасибо, а особое спасибо Танюше за организацию такого рукодельного марафона!

----------


## tanu_sha

> Если участникам форума это интересно, то буду выставлять фото своих работ на форуме. Но, как мне кажется, они не всегда "уместны", т.к. на форуме больше конфетных букетов, а вязальные работы - на другие форумы.


Конечно интересно :Tender: . Тема то называется - "Букеты и подарки "в тему". Конечно преобладают Сладкие букеты :Aga: , но есть и денежные подарки, и декорированные бутылочки, и даже торты из памперсов и туалетной бумаги :Blink: . А твои подарки, они такие душевные :Ok: . Будет очень жаль если мы их больше не увидим :Vah:

----------


## волька

Лена -Селюня,
 поздравляю с победой в очередном этапе конкурса! :Yahoo:  :flower: 
Если работа сделана с любовью, ей всегда будет место в нашей теме "Очумелых ручек"!

Танюша, 
спасибо за праздник тепла и доброты, который ты нам организовала и провела! :Ok: : :Tender: 

Спасибо ВСЕМ, кто принял в нем участие! :Yes4:  :Oj:

----------


## Тасятка

Букет на День Св.Валентина
[IMG]http://*********su/1310230m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Тасятка

Новогодние часы
[IMG]http://*********su/1300009m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tanu_sha

*Тасятка*,  - здорово!!!!
Давай знакомиться!!! Ты кто? Откуда?

----------


## reginale

Леночка, с победой!
Танечка, тебе спасибо за твои старания, твой труд по организации и проведению конкурса!Ты умничка! :Tender:

----------


## Тасятка

> Тасятка,  - здорово!!!!
> Давай знакомиться!!! Ты кто? Откуда?


Я из Харькова, работаю музработником в детском саду :Grin:

----------


## tanu_sha

> Я из Харькова, работаю музработником в детском саду


А зовут как?

----------


## Тасятка

> А зовут как?


Извините, что долго не отвечала - было много работы. Меня зовут Наташа, а Тасятка меня сынок называл, когда маленький был :Yes4:

----------


## tanu_sha

> Меня зовут Наташа, а Тасятка меня сынок называл, когда маленький был


Очень приятно, Наташа. Я Таня. Мы ждем тебя в теме очумелых ручек. http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136186&page=3 
Там очень много интересных работ и очень креативные люди собрались в этой темке:)

----------


## tanu_sha

Дорогие мои мастера и мастерицы :Yahoo: !!!!
Наконец-то я подвела окончательные итоги конкурса и хочу вас познакомить с ними. Итак больше всех очков набрала работа Селюни - Сервиз и угощения всего 67 баллов :Yahoo: 

01. Подарок для прекрасной дамы Селюня Сервиз и угощения  67
02. Ах эта свадьба, свадьба, свадьба  
moros СВАДЕБНАЯ БЕСЕДКА -63
волька СВАДЬБА В ГОЛУБОМ -6303. Лето - время отпусков. Море-море мир бездонный. reginale Золотая рыбка  53
04. Подарок для настоящего мужчины reginale Подарок трактористу  50
05. У меня с садочке выросли цветочки  волька  Лилии 47
06. Мой любимый подарок. Сочинение на свободную тему  волька  
Кобра-хранительница богатства, символ мудрости  4007. В мире животных  moros  павлин  39
08. С днем рождения IN-KU орбит  Шампанское в белорусском стиле  33
09. Детские шалости  reginale Сладкий грибочек 33
1. Новый год к нам мчится Селюня  Снеговичок  27
11. Сказочный лес  Веда  Колючий мой осенний друг 25
12. Школьная пора  Селюня  Спортик  20
*
участник	баллы	Количество побед	*
волька_____150____________3	
reginale___136____________3	
Селюня_____114____________3	
moros	_____102____________2	
орбит	______33____________1	
Веда________25____________1

А по суммарному количеству баллов Волька обогнала всех :flower: .

Еще раз благодарю всех участников конкурса. Спасибо, что поддержали меня в трудную минуту, и порадовали своим восхитительным творчеством. Огромное вам спасибо!!!

P/S: Девушки, Оля и Лена, скиньте в личку ваши ФИО.

----------


## Алешина Елена

Всем рукодельницам посвящается!!!

[IMG]http://*********net/2750855m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Mazaykina

*Милые, дорогие наши рукодельники и рукодельницы, СПАСИБО вам огромное за доставленное удовольствие!!* 
Каждый раз, заходя в тему, я получала эстетическое удовольствие.
Вы, своими работами не только доказывали, насколько талантливы наши форумчане, но и создавали домашнюю атмосферу на форуме. Делясь своим творчеством, вы давали понять, что красоту можно создать любым способом, лишь бы было желание и любовь к тому, что ты делаешь. 
Я ОЧЕНЬ надеюсь, что наша Танюшка придумает новый конкурс- марафон и вы все опять примете в нем участие! А может придут новые участники, кто знает... 
И как обещала- от администрации победителям всех этапов будут вручены ценные подарки и дипломы.
волька_____150____________3	
reginale___136____________3	
Селюня_____114____________3	
moros	_____102____________2	
орбит	______33____________1	
Веда________25____________1

Единственное, придется подождать до мая месяца. На фестивалях в Одессе и Тюмени- обязательно будут объявлены победители, ждите видео- подтверждение.

----------


## Веда

> Наконец-то я подвела окончательные итоги конкурса и хочу вас познакомить с ними.


Благодарю,  Танюша, за твое творчество, твой труд и заботу о нас! 

Танюша, придумав такой конкурс, ты вдохновила нас на творчество и подарила радость созидания красоты!

Поздравляю всех участников конкурса, победителя и призеров!  




> Я ОЧЕНЬ надеюсь, что наша Танюшка придумает новый конкурс- марафон и вы все опять примете в нем участие! А может придут новые участники, кто знает...


И я надеюсь, Марина.

----------


## Тасятка

C Новым годом, дорогие форумчане!!! :Smile3: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/3770660m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Тасятка

[IMG]http://*********ru/3794215m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Тасятка

[IMG]http://*********ru/3778855m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

